# 5DIII pre-order thread



## V8Beast (Mar 2, 2012)

With all the hoopla surrounding the 5DIII, who actually put their money where there mouths are and put in a pre-order? Me 

My order went in at 12:10 EST at B&H. Hopefully that was fast enough to get one of the first batches.


----------



## Nikon (Mar 2, 2012)

I ordered from Adorama, I got confirmation email at 10:35 PST ;D


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Mar 2, 2012)

My confirmation email is 12:18 AM EST from BHPhoto. Hopefully that gets me one of the first cameras shipped.


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 2, 2012)

Confirmation Email at 9:44PST


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 2, 2012)

I placed my B&H preorder a little after 10pm PST. Hope it was early enough to get one from the first shipment to B&H, which is probably one of the largest retailers for this camera and so I would expect they will have a sizable allotment in the first wave of mkIIIs (at least more than Adorama). I do wish I saw the preorder earlier though.


----------



## Bubbaknoxz (Mar 2, 2012)

Put my order in at 12:05am EST at B&H. Hopefully I am on the list for the first batch.


----------



## DogoftheMoon (Mar 2, 2012)

As soon as I read enough to see that it was, indeed, a big improvement especially for video, I put a pre-order in at B&H -- 10:15 PST. Hopefully I'll be in the first batch, but didn't realize so many were jumping in so fast to get one. I really like the 2 stop noise improvement in the ISO.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 2, 2012)

is it worth the upgrade from the mk2.. video doesn't interest me...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2012)

I've pre-ordered as well. I can always cancel if I find that its not the improvement I am hoping for.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 2, 2012)

I am so jealous of everyone who has one on order!!!

What do I have to do to make some money? I'm just a poor grad student!!!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 2, 2012)

Pre-ordered yesterday, even though I was a day early I was still 4th on the list.


----------



## JR (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I am sure this is somewhere in one of the threads but anyone knows the availability of the 5DmkIII? Somehow I cant seen to find it in the press release...I must be blind! ???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 2, 2012)

Adorama confirmation email stamped "9:28 PM (13 hours ago)"


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 2, 2012)

bycostello said:


> is it worth the upgrade from the mk2.. video doesn't interest me...


Maybe it's because I'm coming from a 50D, but I looked at the low light/high ISO samples from DPReview and was incredibly impressed. I'm a low light junky so the step up for me should be night and day. I preordered around 2:30am from Amazon.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, I'm in. I was told mid to late March for delivery. ;D


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 2, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Yes, I'm in. I was told mid to late March for delivery. ;D




5d3 and muh 200 2.0L zomg. It's the shallow Dof crack cocaine.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 2, 2012)

Adorama, 9:41 Pacific (12:41 Eastern). 

I probably lost 5 minutes messing around with the interface to be sure I had it correct.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 2, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> With all the hoopla surrounding the 5DIII, who actually put their money where there mouths are and put in a pre-order? Me
> 
> My order went in at 12:10 EST at B&H. Hopefully that was fast enough to get one of the first batches.



I did....see attachment to see BH receipt


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > With all the hoopla surrounding the 5DIII, who actually put their money where there mouths are and put in a pre-order? Me
> ...



So I bought my 5D II last x-mas for $1900 new @ BH. Now I'm getting 5D III...wonder how much a used 5D II selling for???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> ...wonder how much a used 5D II selling for???



Dropping fast, especially since it will remain in the Canon lineup at a lower retail price...


----------



## DLitterio (Mar 2, 2012)

Just placed my pre-order at 12:35PM CST today!

t1i to 5dIII


OH MAN! This is gunna be sweet!


----------



## steven63 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm happy to see all those that have taken the plunge. Makes me feel comfortable knowing alot of folks will make sure it's a good, solid camera and any bugs will be worked through quickly. Also, maybe the price will come down, ensuring that when I buy I'll have a thoroughly vetted product at maybe a better price.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > ...wonder how much a used 5D II selling for???
> ...



I'm going to post it Craiglist NOW...let see how much $$$ I will loose here 

I'll keep my 60D as crop body and use it while waiting 5D III to be arrived.


----------



## risc32 (Mar 2, 2012)

This morning at 710am, b&H. I actually bought 2. i've never bought 7k worth of stuff before with one click... yikes.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dropping fast, especially since it will remain in the Canon lineup at a lower retail price...
[/quote]

Hi neuroanatomist,
With 5D III Specs...are you going to get 1D X?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> With 5D III Specs...are you going to get 1D X?



Most likely the 1D X, yes. Still not 100% decided, but I definitely didn't preorder the 5DIII.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > ...wonder how much a used 5D II selling for???
> ...



Yeah, interesting Canon is keeping the 5d2. I can only assume the 5d3 must have baller AF and killer IOS vs. 5d2 to justify the 5d3 price.


----------



## iaind (Mar 2, 2012)

My local Cps dealer will pre-order for £100 deposit not full payment in advance.


----------



## steven63 (Mar 2, 2012)

So I bought my 5D II last x-mas for $1900 new @ BH. Now I'm getting 5D III...wonder how much a used 5D II selling for???
[/quote]


I sold mine last week for $1925.00. But I doubt you can get that now. Lucky me and my timing ;D


----------



## mbiedermann (Mar 2, 2012)

I just ordered *MY* 5D3 from Best Buy. The estimated delivery date printed on my order is 03/05 to 03/10/2012 (not 2013 ;D ). I don't know how accurate this is, but I get a discount as a frequent buyer and free shipping...

Cheers


----------



## tasteofjace (Mar 2, 2012)

Although the price is definitely up there, the camera is better in every way when compared to the 5D2 - I'm still thinking the sweet spot for pricing would have been $3000, but as I am in need of a Full Frame Camera sooner than later, I'm fine with paying the $500 early adoption fee...


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 2, 2012)

i ordered one from adorama at 9:50pm pacific and one from b and h at 9:55pm, let's se which one comes first!!!
anyone have a preference in which they buy from?
i also pre-ordered the new 24-70 mkII, does anyone have info on when that is expected to ship?
if i can get the 5D mid march ill make half my money back in rentals already


----------



## iaind (Mar 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > With 5D III Specs...are you going to get 1D X?
> ...



With you there Neuro.
In UK 5d3 + grip £3330 1dx £5300


----------



## Mike Ca (Mar 2, 2012)

My order confirmation email from B&H was at 9:32 PM PST last night. Hopefully in time to make the first shipment.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 2, 2012)

my B&H status says "new order processing" despite it being 12 hours ago. Wha...?


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I think 5D mark III targets mainly those who currently have a 5D (or mark II) and a 7D - both specs-wise and price-wise, and perhaps should not be seen as a typical 5D line camera. So the poll out of curiosity...

Thanks!


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 2, 2012)

I had a 5D classic until two months ago. Love the files that came from it. Sold it. If Canon came out with a lame AF on the mk3 then I would have bought a used mk2


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 2, 2012)

I think many crop owners that have been waiting for what seems like years for the 5d3 will buy one. Like me for example.

Really, it's for whomever wants it.


----------



## Rexepic (Mar 2, 2012)

iaind said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I think I'm on this bandwagon. 5Dm3 is certainly good, and better than the 5Dm2, but for the difference, I'm going with the 1Dx. They just didn't do enough for an $800 price increase. If you have to break the bank, why not do it for the flagship?


----------



## chrysek (Mar 2, 2012)

I did preorder mine.. I have 5D mark II right now, time for upgrade, wish 1D X was out but cant wait that longer


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 2, 2012)

right now there are 200 dollar rebates on the 70-200's, anyone know if that will last? or has an ending to it?
i wanted to wait until my 5d3 came in, but if il save money then i might as well get it.
thanks in advance!


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 2, 2012)

The 5d3 is a pretty all around camera -- I do mostly portraits and events, but it would be awesome for just about any use I can think of. I'm upgrading from an original 5d, and will go with it or possibly the Nikon D800 since I'm ready to change my lenses too (they're all 6+ years old and ready to take advantage of the newer versions and IS lenses that have been released in the past couple of years).


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos  | NY Wedding Photos


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rexepic said:


> iaind said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


didn't do enough? 61 point focus for stills??? and all new hd video specs, with sound monitoring??? thats well worth the money right there, once its out there will never be another 5d2 on my sets again, ever.


----------



## Mike Miami (Mar 2, 2012)

mbiedermann said:


> I just ordered *MY* 5D3 from Best Buy. The estimated delivery date printed on my order is 03/05 to 03/10/2012 (not 2013 ;D ). I don't know how accurate this is, but I get a discount as a frequent buyer and free shipping...
> 
> Cheers



Best Buy????? Are you kidding me? I just looked to preorder there and they wanted $100.00 just for shipping? (( Why??? I live in Florida not Sri Lanka. $100.00????
Best Buy is definitely trying to take advantage of the early adaptors.


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 2, 2012)

I currently use a 300D/350D pair for my stuff. I have been holding off upgrading for a while because I wanted to see where the market was going. Personally, not all that impressed with the 5D3 since most of the things it is designed to be better at then existing bodies are not things I have much of a use for, and all the things that it is better at then my current ones (nearly everything), other bodies are pretty close at a better price point.

Though I will probably just sit and wait some more to see if they release a new high MP camera at a good price point next.


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 2, 2012)

7D owners and frustrated 5D mark II owners will love this. I never wanted to update my 7D cause even though I wanted a full frame, the focusing system was worse and the speed was slow. Now I have an all improved option...the only problem is the price. That's alot of $ to upgrade and the battery grip is WAY too much. 

For 5D mark II owners, canon has addressed every complaint...though not every dream. There are still some things I dreamed about like 1080P @60fps, cheaper pricing, better metering...little things but they were only dreams. The Mark III fixes and more than satisfies any problem you ever thought you had with the Mark II with some extras.


----------



## mjp (Mar 2, 2012)

Want versus need. I certainly want the 5DIII....but I'll upgrade when I feel there is a need. Collecting gear and/or upgrading at every chance I get is not for me. I shoot with the 5DII and 7D which both perform wonderfully; and in 3-5 years if I need to upgrade, then perhaps I'll do it. Who is the 5DIII for? It's a consumer product, so it is for everyone. Nonetheless, I always viewed the 5DC/II/III as being a great camera for both professional and *serious* enthusiast users. I'm sure the 5DIII will be a fantastic camera for those who purchase it.


----------



## Otter (Mar 2, 2012)

I REALLY want one, but the price is too high. In Canada we are paying $300 more then the US although the exchange rate doesn't dictate the price difference which is frustrating. Regardless, $3500 is just way too much! It's out of my price range. I am not a professional and can't write it off, nor am I rich. At the same time, I can't see myself "settling" for the MKII as the short comings of the autofocus and improved iso performance is what I need in my next camera. So I just sit here waiting...for what I don't know. Maybe it'll be a year or more when I can afford such a camera. I still don't understand the big price hike although it is a great camera(the MKIII) on paper.


----------



## pedro (Mar 2, 2012)

I am currently shooting a 30D. After all the news today, also at DPR and Planet 5D I am really excited about. It is plenty of camera for my preferencies but yes I will drop the 3.5k for that beast, even if price doesn't go down a lot until about 15 month from now. Today here in Switzerland, retail and online shops offered it for preorders at an equivalent to 4337,30 USD. But, the scheme might change a bit by overnext Christmas As it is going to be at a little less than half way into its life cycle 8) Happy shooting to everyone preordered already!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Update: Well guys...within couple hours. I'm no longer 5d II owner. The camera is sold to local buyer - through Craiglist -- Sold for $1945. I gave the new owner all paper works & receipt. We both happy campers.

Wait --- I made $45 dollars profit??? I bought this camera NEW last X-mas for $1900 at BH and now sold it for $1945.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 2, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I think 5D mark III targets mainly those who currently have a 5D (or mark II) and a 7D - both specs-wise and price-wise, and perhaps should not be seen as a typical 5D line camera. So the poll out of curiosity...
> 
> Thanks!



Good question. I would say it's for current 5DII and 1DsIII owners. The price is about the same as when the original 5D came out and that one and the II have proven to be hugely successful. So there is a market for very good full frame cameras.

I would think it's also (sort of) a replacement for 7D shooters since they may be faced with their line in it's current form going away. Why? Because it didn't sell well. Expect to see some plasticky version of the 7D line merged with the 60D. Just my guess and I'm not saying that it makes sense for the folks who like their 7D but that's what I think the numbers may indicate that I saw somewhere.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Update: Well guys...within couple hours. I'm no longer 5d II owner. The camera is sold to local buyer - through Craiglist -- Sold for $1945. I gave the new owner all paper works & receipt. We both happy campers.
> 
> Wait --- I made $45 dollars profit??? I bought this camera NEW last X-mas for $1900 at BH and now sold it for $1945.



Gratz!! 

Got my order confirmed @ 12:16 est on March 2nd @ B&H (Whats the difference in Back-order and pre-order?) because when I order it didn't say Pre-order yet


----------



## Kingw (Mar 2, 2012)

BH says "Backordered" on my order now.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 2, 2012)

I want the 70-200 2.8 II IS, but right now I have the 70-200 2.8 non IS. I'm hoping to upgrade soon but I wonder if it's a big enough difference to get or just get the new EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II But the 5D blew my budget


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 2, 2012)

Warninglabel said:


> I want the 70-200 2.8 II IS, but right now I have the 70-200 2.8 non IS. I'm hoping to upgrade soon but I wonder if it's a big enough difference to get or just get the new EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II But the 5D blew my budget




From my own research, and now use, the version II is a big step up from the version I copies (including the non-IS). Quite sharp.

As to whether I would initially favor it over the EF 24-70 f/2.8L II, I guess that depends on your shooting.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 2, 2012)

BTW, we can't _pre-order_ something. You order it, or you don't. Similar to sites _pre-moderating your post_. Unless someone moderates the post then sends it to another moderator, then that moderator will be receiving a pre-moderated post from moderator #1. 

Just saying' as I wait for my 5d3.

F*ck I'm bored.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 2, 2012)

now worried about my B&H order. It still says "new order processing" - I ordered 16 hours ago! I have a legit order and no. So it's probably fine, but still..... meh.


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 2, 2012)

Kingw said:


> BH says "Backordered" on my order now.



I just saw 'backordered' for my order on B&H just now also. Ack, what does this mean I wonder? Missed the 1st batch or...? Should I cancel my preorder/backorder and try a smaller retailer that might be more likely to have some early supply?

Any other online (not brick mortar chains like Best Buy) stores we can preorder it from, other than B&H, adorama, amazon?


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually when I ordered mine around 12:15 am est. B&H main 5D mark III page said "on back-order" on after an hour or so the page changed to pre-order so I think we are safe. anyways they don't have the product so it really should be on back-order until the shipment comes in.


----------



## Policar (Mar 2, 2012)

Received confirmation at 9:24 PST from Adorama (ordered a minute after the page loaded)--and yet I just got an email saying it's backordered? How? I doubt more than a few people were able to order before me and Adorama should get a huge first shipment.

What have others who've ordered from Adorama found?


----------



## Bubbaknoxz (Mar 2, 2012)

I ordered mine a little before 12:05am EST at B&H, so about 2-3 minutes after it was listed. My order also says "back-ordered". I think it just has to deal with them not having the camera in stock.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 2, 2012)

Policar said:


> Received confirmation at 9:24 PST from Adorama (ordered a minute after the page loaded)--and yet I just got an email saying it's backordered? How? I doubt more than a few people were able to order before me and Adorama should get a huge first shipment.
> 
> What have others who've ordered from Adorama found?



I'm sure your fine, they probably don't know how many they are getting and are playing it safe.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 3, 2012)

has anyone heard anywhere if the live view lcd cuts out when you attach an external monitor?
if we don't have clean hdmi, then we better have at least that!
my gh2 from last year has that!


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3890.0.html


----------



## jamesqong (Mar 3, 2012)

I ordered the body only at 12:10 and the kit later on at 11AM in the morning.

Does the kit normally ship later than the body?


----------



## Plathora (Mar 3, 2012)

I ordered, body only. Debating whether I should have picked up the kit lens and sold it. The difference was about $750 in Canada for what is normally a $1k+ lens. 

This is my first full frame. I have a 50mm 1.4 and a 70-200 f4. Was planning on getting the 16-35 when I went full frame. I only opted out of the kit lens as I do miss the higher speed on of the 2.8 70-200 sometimes ( not the weight). 

Maybe the f4 will feel fast enough ln this camera to debate keeping the 24-105? Maybe I could sell it for around 1k? I am sure i canchange my order with little hastle. 

Thoughts?


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 3, 2012)

I ordered both the body and the kit in 2 separate orders at about 2AM from B&H. Both receipts said I pre-ordered it. Checking online they both say "back-ordered".

I have a 24-105mm but thought i should replace it, and sell my older lens with my 5D II. I think I will cancel the body order. 

I ordered the 5DII kit about a week after it was introduced. I got it about 3 weeks after it started shipping.


----------



## randplaty (Mar 3, 2012)

Preordered one body... need another but will probably wait on that one unfortunately.


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 3, 2012)

I prordered mine from Adorama at 7:39 EST this morning. Really hope I am in the first wave.


----------



## yngdiego (Mar 3, 2012)

Policar said:


> Received confirmation at 9:24 PST from Adorama (ordered a minute after the page loaded)--and yet I just got an email saying it's backordered? How? I doubt more than a few people were able to order before me and Adorama should get a huge first shipment.
> 
> What have others who've ordered from Adorama found?



I got an order confirmation at 9:46PM PST. This morning at 4:18AMI got a "backorder" notice.


----------



## Reid_design (Mar 3, 2012)

I pre-ordered from a local Canon retailer in Montreal, Camtech Photo. They asked for a $100.00 deposit and said I was the third one on their list, that i would be most likely in the 'first batch'

Hoping that my support of local business will pay off and i won't wait much longer then those who ordered from B&H or Henrys!


----------



## eeek (Mar 3, 2012)

Guys, I think you misreading it- of course it's back ordered- it's not out yet at Adorama. That's why you are seeing that. It doesn't mean the you preordered it and now they are sold out.


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 3, 2012)

I just checked my order at Adorama and it says the status is pending. I hope that is just because it is not out yet and there is not some other problem.


----------



## AustinSchmitz (Mar 3, 2012)

Ordered mine from B&H at about 10:00 AM EST today and order status says, "Backordered". Not sure what that means.


----------



## Jim K (Mar 3, 2012)

jamesqong said:


> I ordered the body only at 12:10 and the kit later on at 11AM in the morning.
> 
> Does the kit normally ship later than the body?



A lot of times it seems to be a crap shoot. May depend on how many the dealer orders of each and how many of each they get delivered.


----------



## CaptainZero (Mar 3, 2012)

Ordered mine from National Camera in MN. I was number 27, so hopefully first batch.


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 3, 2012)

CaptainZero said:


> Ordered mine from National Camera in MN. I was number 27, so hopefully first batch.



If a B&M in Minnesota already has 27 preorders in, then I'm guessing that the MkIII is going to sell in huge numbers. Although it may just be the first wave of early adopters.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 3, 2012)

Pre-ordered from B&H, but may not pull the rigger when it arrives. I will probably wait for some hard reviews once it's released. But I waffle on this about x10/day-"get it. No wait. Get it NOW..." :-\


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 3, 2012)

I ordered mine from Amazon at 9:20 mountain this morning. I notice it's already #5 in their best selling items list. I wonder how many units you have to move in a day


----------



## gtowndave (Mar 3, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon at 9:20 mountain this morning. I notice it's already #5 in their best selling items list. I wonder how many units you have to move in a day



I ordered mine from Amazon at about 10:30 E.S.T. this morning. It wasn't even on the bestseller list at that point in time. I just checked and now the body is #1 and the kit is #3. These things are going like hotcakes!


----------



## FyreStorm (Mar 3, 2012)

WoodysGamertag said:


> My confirmation email is 12:18 AM EST from BHPhoto. Hopefully that gets me one of the first cameras shipped.



My order went in at the same time...got my fingers crossed...any thoughts if you guys think I'm in the first batch? Second? Hooping to have my body shipped to FL where my folks winter, save on $827 in taxes etc by having it shipped there and they can bring it back to Canada for me...


----------



## nighstar (Mar 3, 2012)

pre-ordered mine this morning from Camera Pro here in Brisbane. i was one of the first, if not _the_ first, which is good since i don't see Brisbane getting that many. : and at $3,865.00 AUD, i'm probably getting it for the cheapest price around at the moment.


----------



## gecko (Mar 3, 2012)

nighstar said:


> pre-ordered mine this morning from Camera Pro here in Brisbane. i was one of the first, if not _the_ first, which is good since i don't see Brisbane getting that many. : and at $3,865.00 AUD, i'm probably getting it for the cheapest price around at the moment.


Nice...that's a bit more like it.

Maybe I should flog off my 7D and 5D MkII on ebay..........


----------



## K-amps (Mar 3, 2012)

bycostello said:


> is it worth the upgrade from the mk2.. video doesn't interest me...



Look at 5:36

Canon 5D Mark III Hands-on First Impression


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 3, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> Pre-ordered from B&H, but may not pull the rigger when it arrives. I will probably wait for some hard reviews once it's released. But I waffle on this about x10/day-"get it. No wait. Get it NOW..." :-\



I feel your pain! I have the 5D Mark II, so I'm not in a rush. I've decided to wait until it's in the store, so that I can try it out.


----------



## m3tek44 (Mar 3, 2012)

Geez..,,,, Been waiting sooooo long for Mark 5D III pulled the triggered through Amazon last night. I could have waited and see it real person but given all the reviews and I know I would want it. Price is what I expected $3200-$3600. Now I will wait patiently for new toy to come. 

For those of you that are complaining about how high 5D III cost, go buy 5D II or go buy Nikon D800. In my opinion $3500 is not bad compare to 5D II released back in Sept. 2008 was $2700. Again that was 3+ yrs ago. If you don't have $$ just wait until holiday season to buy with $200-300 discount. I know many of us having to wait another 7-8 month for $200-$300 is not that big deal and I am one of them.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2012)

m3tek44 said:


> Geez..,,,, Been waiting sooooo long for Mark 5D III pulled the triggered through Amazon last night. I could have waited and see it real person but given all the reviews and I know I would want it. Price is what I expected $3200-$3600. Now I will wait patiently for new toy to come.
> 
> For those of you that are complaining about how high 5D III cost, go buy 5D II or go buy Nikon D800. In my opinion $3500 is not bad compare to 5D II released back in Sept. 2008 was $2700. Again that was 3+ yrs ago. If you don't have $$ just wait until holiday season to buy with $200-300 discount. I know many of us having to wait another 7-8 month for $200-$300 is not that big deal and I am one of them.



+1....I just want to be the 1st kid in the block to hold this camera. A pre-order has been placed through BH, will see end of march


----------



## iTasneem (Mar 3, 2012)

I preorderd mine minutes ago from Amazon.


----------



## Otter (Mar 3, 2012)

Reid_design said:


> I pre-ordered from a local Canon retailer in Montreal, Camtech Photo. They asked for a $100.00 deposit and said I was the third one on their list, that i would be most likely in the 'first batch'
> 
> Hoping that my support of local business will pay off and i won't wait much longer then those who ordered from B&H or Henrys!



What was the price @ Camtech?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 3, 2012)

How long does it take usually for the second batch to ship after the first?


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 3, 2012)

Otter said:


> Reid_design said:
> 
> 
> > I pre-ordered from a local Canon retailer in Montreal, Camtech Photo. They asked for a $100.00 deposit and said I was the third one on their list, that i would be most likely in the 'first batch'
> ...



It's $3499 pretty much everywhere, Best Buy, Adorama, B&H, my local shop.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 3, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> has anyone heard anywhere if the live view lcd cuts out when you attach an external monitor?
> if we don't have clean hdmi, then we better have at least that!
> my gh2 from last year has that!



The HDMI is 1080p and remains 1080p while recording, it's only not "clean" in the respect that it still shows the overlays. I doubt the live view will work at the same time, why would you want to look at that tiny screen if you have it hooked up to a monitor or EVF?


----------



## peederj (Mar 3, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> The HDMI is 1080p and remains 1080p while recording, it's only not "clean" in the respect that it still shows the overlays. I doubt the live view will work at the same time, why would you want to look at that tiny screen if you have it hooked up to a monitor or EVF?



Because very often on a set you're not the one looking at the external screen. Often the camera operator wants to be looking at an EVF...which a viewfinder attachment can do a decent job of being mounted on the back of the camera body. A separate person--whether they are a focus puller, the director, the talent--will want to view the screen version. HDMI passthrough monitors allow multiple screens just fine as it is, but it would sure be nice to have the on-camera screen running simultaneously.

If Canon can't do this because of processing overhead constraints, OK, but a lot of practical filmmakers have demanded it like they have with many of the other features that were delivered.


----------



## Reid_design (Mar 3, 2012)

Otter said:


> Reid_design said:
> 
> 
> > I pre-ordered from a local Canon retailer in Montreal, Camtech Photo. They asked for a $100.00 deposit and said I was the third one on their list, that i would be most likely in the 'first batch'
> ...



They said 2800 but they weren't 100% on the price yet. They are going to call me on monday and I will let you know then! (they said they would guarantee they would be lower then any of the online shops)


----------



## JR (Mar 4, 2012)

Reid_design said:


> Otter said:
> 
> 
> > Reid_design said:
> ...



The official price in Canada is $3799 and this is what I saw at one of the local store in Montreal (Lozeau). I doubt very much Camtech would be able to sell at any less!...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 4, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> With all the hoopla surrounding the 5DIII, who actually put their money where there mouths are and put in a pre-order? Me
> 
> My order went in at 12:10 EST at B&H. Hopefully that was fast enough to get one of the first batches.



Maybe if they had a 5D3+24-70 II for a good $500 off the separates price, but $3500 body only is a bit steep to pre-order especially since we don't know if they will fix the black outlines, if the AF really is all that, what the DR really will be at low ISO etc.


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 4, 2012)

It says this now on the 5dIII product page on Amazon:



> This item is in high demand and we have taken orders up to our initial allocations. We will continue to accept pre-orders and fill them as soon as additional inventory becomes available.



I'm sure Amazon must have one of the largest allocations so if they've already pre-sold all of the initial allotment, they must have sold a whole lot in only a day or two.


----------



## chito (Mar 4, 2012)

My country is so small that I deal directly with Canon here, I know the manager in charge of cameras.. I'm actually first on the list...

At first I wasn't sure, but then the more I read the more hooked I got  damn the marketing got to me...


----------



## chito (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, I was told April for availability


----------



## Reid_design (Mar 4, 2012)

JR said:


> Reid_design said:
> 
> 
> > Otter said:
> ...



So sorry guys.... i seem to be tricking my mind recently i keep saying two thousand... when what i mean is three thousand... $3800 was what they said ..... again my apologies for the typo/mistake


----------



## BigSky MT (Mar 4, 2012)

chito said:


> Oh, I was told April for availability


I dont know if this means anything, but I found this under the features section on the Canon USA 5d3 page..

"§ EOS 5D Mark III requires a firmware upgrade to be compatible with the GPS GP-E2, which will be available soon." - link http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#Features 

Does anyone think this means the first batch(s) are ready to ship and Canon is just waiting to release them? I would think they would arrive on schedule(end march) if that is true. I have no idea though. Just thought it was an interesting note.


----------



## editreject (Mar 4, 2012)

I pre-ordered mine through Best Buy. I usually deal with B&H but for two reasons I went with Best Buy...1)B&H most likely has a ton of pre-orders so who knows when I would receive it. 2)The price of the Mark III satisfies my Premier Silver status for the year in one fell swoop and it was free shipping too. 

Anyway, I just received an e-mail letting me know that the camera is on backorder and it should ship out within 1-2 weeks. At the most that would mean I would get it sometime the week of the 19th. Most likely it is just an automated e-mail for backordered items but what is strange is that it was a pre-order. I will be interested to see when it is actually delivered.


----------



## editreject (Mar 4, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I sold my Mark II last night for $1950! I bought it at B&H in December for $2K. I am more than happy that I only lost $50 overall and I will be putting it toward the Mark III purchase.  While the Mark II more than suited my needs for what I like to shoot, there is nothing like new technology. I have been a gadget freak all of my life and DSLRs are amazing pieces of technology in my opinion.


----------



## Lloyd50 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pre ordered at Keeble and Schuchayt in Palo Alto, sold my 5d mark II within 20 minutes of posting on craigslist.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2012)

editreject said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



+1 , lost $50 overall is still cheaper than rent 5D II for couple months. The reason I got it for less than $1900 because I sold the software bundle that BH included. 

Enjoy your 5D III soon


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 4, 2012)

get this, B and H already charged my credit card 3499.99
i ordered one from adorama too to see which i get first, they haven't changed me anything yet.
anyone else get charged?


----------



## Taemobig (Mar 4, 2012)

Pre-ordered at Adorama around 9:30 pst. Just sold my 5d mk2 that I got during christmas to a friend of mine for $1800. I was gonna sell it for $1900 on craigslist but this was for my friend who lets me use his studio for free.


----------



## erfon (Mar 4, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> get this, B and H already charged my credit card 3499.99
> i ordered one from adorama too to see which i get first, they haven't changed me anything yet.
> anyone else get charged?



it's probably just a temporary pre-authorization. they run your card to make sure it's legit, but it's different than an actual charge. they "pre-authorized" my card too.

they'll for-real charge you once the item ships. 

i believe it's illegal for vendors to charge you unless your item is about to ship (unless your'e special ordering something)


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> get this, B and H already charged my credit card 3499.99
> i ordered one from adorama too to see which i get first, they haven't changed me anything yet.
> anyone else get charged?



Same here....$3499 was charged to my American Express by BH....must be good news then


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 4, 2012)

My order went in at 9:22pm PST, when it still said backorder, not pre-order. They charged my card, I used paypal. I ended up canceling the order and went with my Amazon order because I had credit. 



erfon said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > get this, B and H already charged my credit card 3499.99
> ...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 4, 2012)

does amazon not charge tax on the 5d3? and what about bh and adorama?


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 4, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> does amazon not charge tax on the 5d3? and what about bh and adorama?



Depends on which state it is being shipped to. Adorama and BH charge for NY and I think NJ. Amazon there are a couple states. http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=468512


----------



## rwmson (Mar 4, 2012)

feigenbaum said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > does amazon not charge tax on the 5d3? and what about bh and adorama?
> ...



B&H does NOT charge tax on orders to NJ. Woo hoo, 1st post!


----------



## rwmson (Mar 4, 2012)

I pre-ordered from B&H on the 2nd at 5 AM EST. Today I see a $3500 charge to my debit card. B&H status still shows backordered. Can't wait to see the high-ISO capabilities of this camera!


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, despite no-one getting back to me from you guys about what "new order processing" means, I'm guessing it's fine, as B&H have taken the money from my credit card! I'm sure by tuesday it will all be ironed out though. Like you said, they can't charge you without having the goods in stock.


----------



## eeek (Mar 4, 2012)

Correct- this is like checking into a hotel. The do a preauth charge, but don't complete the charge until you check out. If you ordered from Adorama, you will see a $50 charge on your card.


----------



## castillophotodesign (Mar 4, 2012)

I need help with something please! i wanted to pre order the 5d III as soon as it came out but i will not be able to have the money in my account until tomorrow. I was planing on ordering from B&H but i figure that tons of people have already ordered from there, could any of you advice me as to what would be the best place to pre order this late in the game so that iI can get my 5D mark III relatively soon . thank you in advance. I'm located in miami FL


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 4, 2012)

I actually was one of the first orders for Camera Canada with the free "$120" Pro Lexar 16GB CF and I have sent a request to cancel via their contact us form (anyone know a different way to cancel?) because after doing the math for me the order from B&H is $400 cheaper!!!. I weighed my pro's and con's and came to the decision that even though I ordered only today and not right when it came out it will not matter if I don't receive it in time for my trip to Hawaii if I save $400!!! How can a Canadian ignore those savings? (also because I used paypal to check out with the money I had sitting as USD from sales of lenses) Seriously though? $400 DOLLARS??? I can't ignore that even though now I will probably not get it till June or July... I just need it by August for sure or I will be screwed! I have a bunch of payed work that requires a pro body by the end of August.


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 4, 2012)

Why is this thread pinned? It's completely inappropriate, IMO.

Who cares THAT MUCH who's pre-ordered a 5D3?

The "5D3 Review List" thread deserves to be pinned, because it's useful to many people.

Can someone un-pin this one, please? It's just stuck up there, making the forum look untidy.


----------



## Tuggem (Mar 4, 2012)

Why are you preordering before you know about the IQ, Dynamic Range and high iso noise? (Im not telling you not to just wondering why)
I will for sure wait untill I know how much IQ improvement there is from 5D2.
Even if the 5D3 is better at all points than 5D2 it would just be impossible for me to buy if the D800 has higher IQ at both low and high iso and is cheaper. In that case I will keep the 5D2 and wait for 5D4. Perhaps even consider switching.


----------



## Hasan (Mar 4, 2012)

*Should I buy the camera with 24-105 Lens?*

Hi you Canon Experts. I need some advise. I have a T2i crop camera with 18-35 kit lens and 70-200 f4 L lens (Non IS). I have pre-ordered both the 5D Mark III alone (through Amazon) 0n 3/2/12 and today decided also to order the camera with the 25-105 lens. I really would like to have the 24-105 Mark II lens, but am bot certain hw long I will have to wait for that lens to become available. My question is, is it okay to buy the current 24-105 lens now, and hopefully sell it on eBay, when the newer lens arrives. Will I get a decent amount of return on it? If I loose less than 150 dollars in the process, I think I will be okay. I have newer sold anything on eBay, so will my untested status be a disadvantage when selling on eBay? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tuggem said:


> Why are you preordering before you know about the IQ, Dynamic Range and high iso noise? (Im not telling you not to just wondering why)
> I will for sure wait untill I know how much IQ improvement there is from 5D2.
> Even if the 5D3 is better at all points than 5D2 it would just be impossible for me to buy if the D800 has higher IQ at both low and high iso and is cheaper. In that case I will keep the 5D2 and wait for 5D4. Perhaps even consider switching.



because if you don't pre-order you won't have yours until late summer, and soon as they are available at rental houses in the next month there will never be a 5DMK2 on another professional set, and if you plan on waiting for a MK4 then you'll be waiting 2-3 years.
since you were wondering why...


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 4, 2012)

My preorder for the 5d3 was made on B&H at 12:13am on March 2nd... Since then the order has been listed at NEW ORDER PROCESSING. Today that flipped to BACKORDERED I hope that doesnt mean for some reason my order was delayed (credit card authorization or something) and I only got on the list this afternoon... 

If so I'l be wwaaaay down the list...


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 4, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> because if you don't pre-order you won't have yours until late summer, and soon as they are available at rental houses in the next month there will never be a 5DMK2 on another professional set, and if you plan on waiting for a MK4 then you'll be waiting 2-3 years.
> since you were wondering why...



That does not really answer the question. The person is asking why people are pre-ordering a camera when there is still so little information about how well the camera will actually meet their needs or how good the improvements actually are, not to mention what design flaws might be present.. with the implication that it would be more purdent to wait a few months and see how they get vetted.

As for studios.. I am skeptical that the 5D3 will wipe out 5D2 professional use overnight like that. The camera has some marginal improvements, but I imagine quite a few places are not going to be so careless with their money that they completely convert to the 'go faster stripes' model so quickly and completely, esp when the 5D2 has proven it can be used for professional published (and televised) work that is acceptable to currend end-user standards.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 5, 2012)

Neeneko said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > because if you don't pre-order you won't have yours until late summer, and soon as they are available at rental houses in the next month there will never be a 5DMK2 on another professional set, and if you plan on waiting for a MK4 then you'll be waiting 2-3 years.
> ...


well i have to say you are dead wrong on this, as someone that orders the camera package every week for my upcoming shoots, i would never order a lesser camera body then the newest model that is out and available. for example as soon as the red epic became available, there was never a red one camera on my set again. its not worth the slight discount not to have the newest technology on a professional set. as another example, since the new 70-200mm MK2 has been available, there has never been a 70-200 MK1 on my 5D sets again. sorry to inform you of this, but in my 20 years of filming professionally i see cameras come and go that fast, even back in the film world. we all shot on arri BL's, then one day the 535 came out and there was never another BL on set.
sure for your personal projects you can still shoot with it, but if you are entering or in the professional rhelm of the industry, we are moving on to the next generation of cameras and yes, its that fast!
also, if he wants to see the big Improvement, this is one of the best examples i have found, but the real reason we are all preordering is because the canon dslrs have proven themselves, so much so that by name they are actually written into treatments. "this is a 5D job"
it seems to me that the improvements are far above marginal and this price for studios in ridiculously cheap to upgrade, plus its not the studios who upgrade, its the rental houses. and you want to know what the clients really care about? that their monitors stay in HD while you are recording, for that alone nike does not allow me to shoot on 5Ds, they specify 7Ds for all their shoots and when i got to the bottom of it, the reason was client monitoring.
http://www.eoshd.com/content/7328/astonishing-canon-5d-mark-iii-iso-12800-video

go ahead though, wait a few months, i will have made most of my money back on it by the time you get yours in august.
these things will be back ordered for most of the year according to some websites.


----------



## nikespex (Mar 5, 2012)

I pre-ordered from B&H. Email receipt is stamped 9:34PST on 3/1/2012.

Does anyone know at some point if B&H will provide an expected ship date? I know Canon has said "end of March", but I'm wondering if B&H will let me know where my order falls in the queue.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Should I buy the camera with 24-105 Lens?*



Hasan said:


> Hi you Canon Experts. I need some advise. I have a T2i crop camera with 18-35 kit lens and 70-200 f4 L lens (Non IS). I have pre-ordered both the 5D Mark III alone (through Amazon) 0n 3/2/12 and today decided also to order the camera with the 25-105 lens. I really would like to have the 24-105 Mark II lens, but am bot certain hw long I will have to wait for that lens to become available. My question is, is it okay to buy the current 24-105 lens now, and hopefully sell it on eBay, when the newer lens arrives. Will I get a decent amount of return on it? If I loose less than 150 dollars in the process, I think I will be okay. I have newer sold anything on eBay, so will my untested status be a disadvantage when selling on eBay? Many thanks in advance.



Get the 24-105 now... it could be one year till you get your hands on the mk.II.


----------



## nikespex (Mar 5, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> nikespex said:
> 
> 
> > I pre-ordered from B&H. Email receipt is stamped 9:34PST on 3/1/2012.
> ...



Thanks Astrogarden. Hoping to get in on the first shipment as I have a trip planned in mid-April. Based on this thread I'm guessing the pre-orders started at midnight EST?


----------



## FyreStorm (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone else double billed?

Actually let me rephrase that...when I ordered 1218 am EST Friday morning (Thursday night) my credit card sent me a notification via email that my card was being charged.

But then got another notification just now that my card was being charged?

Could it be the first was the hold charge (reserving space on my CC) but that the bodies might actually be getting ready to ship?

Is it likely that Canon is moving to a more modern delivery system like Apple, announce it and deliver it with days?

Maybe it's just my optimism...thoughts?


----------



## Bob_McBob (Mar 5, 2012)

I just realized B&H charged the full amount to my credit card, rather than doing a temporary authorization as both the item page and checkout page state (even with shipping set to Canada). I now have a $3600 charge on my card with no camera in sight for months. I also no longer have the option of cancelling and and ordering elsewhere if necessary, because I end up losing the exchange fees on both the payment and refund.







I see buried in the international order page it says "International orders are charged at the time the order is placed." Considering this is their standard order policy anyway, and the web site informed me multiple times I would not be charged, I'd say it's pretty misleading to do this. Reading around, it would appear a number of Canadian photographers discovered this the hard way with recent Nikon camera pre-orders. I would not have ordered from B&H if I'd know this up front. Adorama does not charge international orders like this.

I am not impressed, B&H.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bob_McBob said:


> I just realized B&H charged the full amount to my credit card, rather than doing a temporary authorization as both the item page and checkout page state (even with shipping set to Canada). I now have a $3600 charge on my card with no camera in sight for months. I also no longer have the option of cancelling and and ordering elsewhere if necessary, because I end up losing the exchange fees on both the payment and refund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can just call them and cancel at anytime before it ships and you will get a full refund. my credit card sees it as a charge right now too, but b an h assured me it was an authorization and it will go away in a day or so. regardless, you can cancel any time by calling them. they even take returns for a full refund as well if you are not happy with the product.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't know this either, and have also been fully charged by B&H. Not massively happy about it, although I'm looking at the upside that this should mean I am at least in the first batch....


----------



## ManChicken (Mar 5, 2012)

I just logged into my bank's site and see a B&H charge for the ~$3500 on 2-Mar followed by a credit for the same amount on 4-Mar. So you might check again.


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 5, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> Bob_McBob said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized B&H charged the full amount to my credit card, rather than doing a temporary authorization as both the item page and checkout page state (even with shipping set to Canada). I now have a $3600 charge on my card with no camera in sight for months. I also no longer have the option of cancelling and and ordering elsewhere if necessary, because I end up losing the exchange fees on both the payment and refund.
> ...



You can also do online chat to modify/cancel orders.


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 5, 2012)

h4ldol said:


> It says this now on the 5dIII product page on Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just following up my earlier post about the product page on Amazon, which now has a different, more generic, pre-order message:



> This item has not yet been released. You may pre-order it now and we will deliver it to you when it arrives.



Wonder why the message changed, perhaps Amazon was able to secure a larger preorder allotment given their preeminent status as a major online retailer?


----------



## Bob_McBob (Mar 5, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> you can just call them and cancel at anytime before it ships and you will get a full refund. my credit card sees it as a charge right now too, but b an h assured me it was an authorization and it will go away in a day or so. regardless, you can cancel any time by calling them. they even take returns for a full refund as well if you are not happy with the product.





feigenbaum said:


> You can also do online chat to modify/cancel orders.



You guys are missing one of the major points of my post. Yes, I can cancel my order, but I will receive a refund in US dollars, which means I lose the exchange fees on both the initial charge as well as the refund. This would be over $100. It basically means I am stuck with the order unless I want to pay $100 or more to cancel it.

Just to clear something up for other posters: if it wasn't obvious from my post talking about exchange fees and shipping to Canada, I live in Canada.


----------



## eeek (Mar 5, 2012)

I've worked with B&H on a few issues before and they were extremely flexible and accommodating. Call and talk to them before you do anything- they'll work with you. Even if you are Canadian. (c:


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought through B&H as well but used paypal to check out so I could use some available USD from lens sales and they already took my money and charged my credit card..... my paypal account shows $0 so it's obviously not a pre-auth as some have stated. how do you pre-auth cash?


----------



## iso79 (Mar 5, 2012)

I pre-ordered from Amazon. Anyone know what date at the end of March they might start shipping? I'll be in Japan last week of March until April 1st and hope it doesn't ship until I get back.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 5, 2012)

Tuggem said:


> Why are you preordering before you know about the IQ, Dynamic Range and high iso noise? (Im not telling you not to just wondering why)I will for sure wait untill I know how much IQ improvement there is from 5D2.
> Even if the 5D3 is better at all points than 5D2 it would just be impossible for me to buy if the D800 has higher IQ at both low and high iso and is cheaper. In that case I will keep the 5D2 and wait for 5D4. Perhaps even consider switching.



I usually do the same(waiting for real reviews, before buy). However, once I saw the 5D III has same AF as 1D X , 6fps, plus DigitalRev where Kai said ISO got huge improvement...I know what I have to do....so I did...through BH.


----------



## FyreStorm (Mar 5, 2012)

*Ok just got the following email from B&H in case a few of you had the same issue:*

Thank you for contacting the Customer Service Department at B&H Photo Video and Pro Audio. 

We only put an authorization for the order. These are always dropped a few days after the order has been placed. Your order is still in place and has not been cancelled. I am sorry, but cannot tell you were in line you stand. 

Please let us know if there is anything else we can assist you with. 

Thank you, we appreciate your business. 


Dov H 
B&H Photo Video and Pro Audio 
The Professional's Source. 
E-Mail Customer Service Department 

*I was thinking my order had been cancelled!!!*


----------



## K-amps (Mar 5, 2012)

After a lengthy deliberation.... and getting mad at Canon for the higher than "I" hoped price... I am giving in  just placed my pre-orders at Adorama and BH. 

First I was only going to do Adorama, but then they said there's a 2 month wait ... then i called BH, they said 4 week ship date (not sure if they baited me): so I placed a pre-order with them too... 

It's gonna be a loooong wait now, but I am so excited.


PS: What made me change my mind? Canon delivered the 1 thing I really wanted in a 5D, the ability to do more than 3 AEB's, I asked for 5, they gave me 7 :-*


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 5, 2012)

B and H took the 3499.99 charge off my card now, they were correct, the authorization looks like a charge but only stays on a couple of days. its basically so you are approved to be on the list and be charged as soon as they can ship.
I'm sure they get their fill of fraudulent charges from all over the world and its probably just their way of making it more streamlined when they are filling the orders.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2012)

iso79 said:


> I pre-ordered from Amazon. Anyone know what date at the end of March they might start shipping? I'll be in Japan last week of March until April 1st and hope it doesn't ship until I get back.



1. End of March is a very optomistic shipping date, and that is shipping to Adorama. Expect a week or two slide at least! 

Adorama will work long and hard to get orders out, but even so, it will take perhaps 2-3 days. Then add in delivery time.

I'd be happy to have mine in my hands by mid April.


----------



## EIREHotspur (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for your order. We do not currently have a confirmed delivery date for the Canon EOS 5D Mark III. As soon as this is confirmed by Canon I shall update you and advise about paying the balance.

CVP UK

I would say it will be mid April too.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 6, 2012)

In regards to your pre order, at this time we have the item on order. However, this is a brand new model and we have yet to receive our first shipment. 

Currently, there is no official ETA from the manufacturer. Please bear with us as we are the mercy of the manufacturer. We will ship the item as soon as it arrives. Orders are fulfilled in the order we received them, on a first come first serve basis. We appreciate your patience and loyalty.


----------



## callaesthetics (Mar 6, 2012)

i've been a long time lurker and have finally decided to register. 

On the night of announcement i went to Amazon and refreshed their 5D3 page every few minutes as they updated. As soon as it was available for pre-order i jumped on it. Im within minutes so i hope im one of the very first in line. I shoot with a 7D and have been wanting to upgrade to full frame...and this is the perfect opportunity.


----------



## Kane (Mar 6, 2012)

Just pre-ordered mine from my local camera store! I will be in he first shipment and I'm told early April. Only hing is I live in Canada so I have to pay the "Canadian" price. I also inquired about the grip. No word yet but I was told suspected price of $399. Personally I can't wait for this camera as I've been waiting for a full frame upgrade for a while and I love the specs on this camera.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 6, 2012)

callaesthetics said:


> i've been a long time lurker and have finally decided to register.
> 
> On the night of announcement i went to Amazon and refreshed their 5D3 page every few minutes as they updated. As soon as it was available for pre-order i jumped on it. Im within minutes so i hope im one of the very first in line. I shoot with a 7D and have been wanting to upgrade to full frame...and this is the perfect opportunity.



Just out of interest what time Amazons link start working? (and what time. One are you?)

I got the 5d3 in their search soon enough but the page it linked to was a broken link still at 2am EST when I went to bed.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm in Canada too and was told mid to late March. After reading all these posts I might have to wait till April too.


----------



## Track40 (Mar 6, 2012)

got my order in at 1145pm Thurs night @ B&H. Hopefully will be covered by the first batch. Doesn't really matter in the long run, because I won't be able to mount it to my RRS tripod, until they get their L Brackets produced, which won't be until a month after they receive their production 5D3.

:


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 6, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> callaesthetics said:
> 
> 
> > i've been a long time lurker and have finally decided to register.
> ...


I can't say what time Amazon started taking pre-orders, but I placed mine at 2:33am central time.


----------



## callaesthetics (Mar 6, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> callaesthetics said:
> 
> 
> > i've been a long time lurker and have finally decided to register.
> ...



I can't remember exactly what time because i was up late reading every piece of info i could find, but i do remember refreshing that broken link often and as soon as it showed i pre-ordered. I just check my hotmail and Amazon sent me the confirmation at 2:16am. Im central time zone.


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 6, 2012)

Some of you may be interested in my notes from Adorama. I wanted to order from amazon, but it wasn't available yet, so I went with Adorama (they've been good to me in the past). I ordered around 11:25pm CST

I later noticed that the item was changed to "Back ordered" and asked them if I would be receiving a first shipment and I also said that I realized there wasn't an official release date. Here is what they said; I've bolded my favorite parts.



> Hi Brandt,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry on the status of your backorder. According to the manufacturer estimates we expect to fulfill your order for the following item(s)
> 
> ...



I hope it comes that soon (4th week after shipping, perhaps). I am STOKED!


----------



## ashe (Mar 6, 2012)

FyreStorm said:


> *Ok just got the following email from B&H in case a few of you had the same issue:*
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Customer Service Department at B&H Photo Video and Pro Audio.
> 
> ...




Does the order status for you say Back ordered? I noticed it when I ordered the GPS unit.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 6, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> Any CF recommendations from owners of similar DSLRS like the Mark II or such?



I highly recommend Sandisk Extreme cards. I have three 16gb cards. They're great.


----------



## eeek (Mar 6, 2012)

This is from another thread. She is a care rep for Adorama. Posting it here so it may answer some questions:



Helen Oster said:


> Nikon said:
> 
> 
> > Adorama on the other hand emailed me 8:30 this morning saying it is on back-order. I ordered it 10:30PM PST last night and they already used up their initial allotment with the pre-orders.
> ...


----------



## ashe (Mar 6, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> Any CF recommendations from owners of similar DSLRS like the Mark II or such?




I ordered one of these to test it with the 5DMiii 
http://www.lexar.com/products/lexar-professional-1000x-compactflash-card


----------



## peederj (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh terrific the iPad 3 (or is it iPad HD) is clogging up all the planes and boats coming out of China right now.

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/05/apples-ipad-3-launch-putting-squeeze-on-freight-shipments-from-china/

  

(I am guessing this will affect 5D3 shipments as well)


----------



## eeek (Mar 6, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> peederj said:
> 
> 
> > Oh terrific the iPad 3 (or is it iPad HD) is clogging up all the planes and boats coming out of China right now.
> ...



Yep, that's my plan!


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 6, 2012)

peederj said:


> Oh terrific the iPad 3 (or is it iPad HD) is clogging up all the planes and boats coming out of China right now.
> 
> I am guessing this will affect 5D3 shipments as well)



Quite seriously, I hope that the $3500 5dIII that I preordered is being made in and shipped from Japan, and _not _ China.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 6, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> Any CF recommendations from owners of similar DSLRS like the Mark II or such?



Amazon are usually good for this. Sandisk Extreme's are the market leader, but are pricey. For that, I have never known anyone say they have had one fail, and they come in all speeds, up to "ludicrous". 

I chanced across a fast-write CF card from Duracell on Amazon - it's never let me down and was not expensive. Might be worth a look.


----------



## cnewley (Mar 6, 2012)

ashe said:


> Astrogarden said:
> 
> 
> > Any CF recommendations from owners of similar DSLRS like the Mark II or such?
> ...



Anybody see this from NoFilmSchool? http://nofilmschool.com/2012/03/5-reasons-canon-5d-mark-iii-3500-its/

They're predicting 100Mbs with the ALL-I codec. How does this affect CF card choice? Are they out of their minds? 

Chris


----------



## eeek (Mar 6, 2012)

What ever card you get, budget for two. You always want a back up!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 7, 2012)

This UK dealer shows camera for sale March 22 (as CR shows), but Kit not available until June. Same for the US?

http://www.jessops.com/canoneos5dmkiii


----------



## Kane (Mar 7, 2012)

My local store had the canon rep in today and they were told March 25 here in Canada.


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 11, 2012)

That would be good to know. I ordered mine on the 2nd from Adorama, and can't find out anything on where I am in the queue.


----------



## mauro.canon (Mar 12, 2012)

my local store told March 30 here in Italy for 3000 euro vat included 

i just ordered one!


----------



## Octavian (Mar 12, 2012)

mauro.canon said:


> my local store told March 30 here in Italy for 3000 euro vat included
> 
> i just ordered one!



:O in Ireland its €3500, retailers / distributers here think there is no such thing as Online stores or distance selling!
laughable really Germany Italy France all have cheaper electronics typically 20% -30% than Ireland once it comes in its "oh Ill have a slice of this from distributor to retailer" the greed is blinding! they need to get serious. 
€3,000 in Ireland Id more than likely buy, but 3500? no!


----------



## markko (Mar 12, 2012)

Octavian said:


> In Ireland its €3500, retailers / distributers here think there is no such thing as Online stores or distance selling!
> laughable really Germany Italy France all have cheaper electronics typically 20% -30% than Ireland once it comes in its "oh Ill have a slice of this from distributor to retailer" the greed is blinding! they need to get serious.
> €3,000 in Ireland Id more than likely buy, but 3500? no!



I ordered mine also for 3,500 euros; I live in the Netherlands... I was out of town on March 2nd and 3rd, so I ordered on March 4th... I'm very curious when it will be shipped


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 12, 2012)

I preordered today. I'm behind 95 others.

I wanted to see what the sensor can do before buying - but it looks like it'll do what I need. The major addition for me is the focussing and maybe the dual card slot. I'm pretty happy - unless it turns out to be a step backwards from the 5d2


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 12, 2012)

5D II leaves today after an eBay sale. :'( Total cost for 3.3 years of ownership? $1321, or $1.14/day. And that was for the kit and grip. ;D

Hoping my 5D III ships soon after the March 22nd date... Have a crop camera to tide me over.


----------



## dericcainphoto (Mar 12, 2012)

mikeb said:


> This UK dealer shows camera for sale March 22 (as CR shows), but Kit not available until June. Same for the US?
> 
> http://www.jessops.com/canoneos5dmkiii



I ordered the kit from B&H on March 2nd at approx. 9am and now I am wondering if the kit will be delayed. Is there any speculation as to why the kit may be delayed? I live in the states, but how would that affect whether or not the kit would ship at the same time as the bodies alone....? 

On another note, I spoke with a local retailer here in Florida and they said that they missed the first pre-order because they didn't have anyone order, but that the Canon rep said they are shipping to the store this week. I asked her if I order from her how long it would take and she said that Canon has filed allotments on a monthly basis in the past and she suspected the same, and that it would probably take about 3 weeks to get it.


----------



## bohaiboy (Mar 12, 2012)

I dropped by a major specialty camera store here in Houston today at lunch. They have the camera for pre-order for $3399. No, not a typo, thirty three hundred ninty nine and no/100. He suggested that is what they were told is MSRP. Would cost me an extra $180 over online, but may be worth it to support local. He also looked up how many pre-orders and there are only 10 so far. He sad Canon is set to ship next week and he was hoping to be allocated by end of month.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 12, 2012)

peederj said:


> Oh terrific the iPad 3 (or is it iPad HD) is clogging up all the planes and boats coming out of China right now.
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/05/apples-ipad-3-launch-putting-squeeze-on-freight-shipments-from-china/
> 
> ...



Doubtful... all of Canon's EOS bodies and lenses are manufactured in Japan.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Doubtful... all of Canon's EOS bodies and lenses are manufactured in Japan.



Not all, most of the consumer grade bodies and lenses are made elsewhere, right now, they are made in Taiwan, but over the years, they have been made elsewhere as well.

The higher level bodies and lenses are made in Japan.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> justsomedude said:
> 
> 
> > Doubtful... all of Canon's EOS bodies and lenses are manufactured in Japan.
> ...



Yes, all.

Every EOS, from the T2i to the 1DX, is made in Japan. As such, shipping issues in China will not impact 5D3 deliveries.

Update: OK, you got me. The T3 is the one EOS *not* made in Japan. My bad. 8)


----------



## samueljay (Mar 12, 2012)

I pre-ordered yesterday from Camera Pro in Brisbane (Australia) (I'm in Melbourne) and they said that they'd be shipping within the first two weeks of April (this is for the 24-105 kit)  So just over a month wait for me. Very excited!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > justsomedude said:
> ...



Many of the Rebels were made in Taiwan, the T3 is the current one being made there. To further confuse the issue, some bodies were made both in Taiwan and in Japan.

There was a thread here about a year back where users posted images of the camera name plate. There were some hybrids as well, that indicated something like parts made in Taiwan, assembled in Japan. My Rebel was made in Japan, but others had the same body made in Taiwan.

A ton of EOS lenses are made there including the nifty 50. 

http://www.canon.com/news/2008/sep05e.html


----------



## swampler (Mar 12, 2012)

Just noticed on Amazon that the 5DIII body says "not yet released" while the 5DIII kit with 24-105 f/4L lens says "will be released on March 31, 2012." Is this a good sign or bad?


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 13, 2012)

swampler said:


> Just noticed on Amazon that the 5DIII body says "not yet released" while the 5DIII kit with 24-105 f/4L lens says "will be released on March 31, 2012." Is this a good sign or bad?



I was just coming to post the same. I'd say it could go either way. I'd assume the body only will be available no later than the kit and am hopeful that it may be available a day or more before. I also hope that the March 31st date is Amazons way of saying "end of March" but putting a number to comfort people. Regardless, putting a date up puts my mind at ease a bit, but only a bit.


----------



## t.linn (Mar 13, 2012)

dericcainphoto said:


> mikeb said:
> 
> 
> > This UK dealer shows camera for sale March 22 (as CR shows), but Kit not available until June. Same for the US?
> ...



I just received an email from Hunts Photo Video that said explicitly that 5D III kits would ship March 19.


----------



## dericcainphoto (Mar 13, 2012)

t.linn said:


> dericcainphoto said:
> 
> 
> > mikeb said:
> ...



I feel better now. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Seamus (Mar 13, 2012)

I still have faith for the 22nd... I hope I am not disappointed.


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got a delivery date from Amazon for the kit.

"Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"
Estimated arrival date: April 03, 2012

Kinda disappointed - plus that's with next day delivery as well.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 13, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> I just got a delivery date from Amazon for the kit.
> 
> "Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"
> Estimated arrival date: April 03, 2012
> ...


Don't take that as a solid date, Amazon are known to over estimate the dates on their shipments to cover themselves!


----------



## JRS (Mar 13, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> I just got a delivery date from Amazon for the kit.
> 
> "Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"
> Estimated arrival date: April 03, 2012
> ...



Same here!


----------



## MrBeavis5 (Mar 13, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> I just got a delivery date from Amazon for the kit.
> 
> "Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"
> Estimated arrival date: April 03, 2012
> ...



I just got the same email with the same date of April 3rd, 2012. I preordered mine last Saturday the 10th. When did you pre-order yours?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

samueljay said:


> grahamsz said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a delivery date from Amazon for the kit.
> ...



hehe yeah I pre-ordered joe mcnallys book released before christmas sketching light and i got an email saying it was delayed a month and i would get it in january. the next day it arrived. so get out the salt shaker with that one


----------



## JerryFish (Mar 13, 2012)

*POLL: How and where did you pre-order?*

POLL: What and where did you pre-order?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: POLL: How and where did you pre-order?*

Aren't you going to reveal yours first?


----------



## libertyranger (Mar 13, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> I just got a delivery date from Amazon for the kit.
> 
> "Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"
> Estimated arrival date: April 03, 2012
> ...



Just confirming what others have said, Amazon overestimates their shipping dates to be on the safe side. I figure they do this so when they do ship it out, it makes us happier thinking it was bumped up. I ordered a Macbook Air when they had a promotion running on laptops. My original e-mail stated a couple months before it would arrive. A couple days later I received an email stating it was on it's way ;D


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 13, 2012)

i've spoken 3 times to B&H in the last few days in which all representatives said the following:

1. we are not receiving the stock on 22 march / we don't know when it's coming but for sure not 22 march
2. we dont have thousands of pre orders

Can anyone please clarify what is really going on here? Eg.

1. how many pre orders do they really have
2. when is the first shipment coming
3. how many will canon send in the 1st shipment

Lastly, if I order now the 5DIII Kit, when do you think it'll be shipped by B&H?

Thanks!


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2012)

libertyranger said:


> Just confirming what others have said, Amazon overestimates their shipping dates to be on the safe side. I figure they do this so when they do ship it out, it makes us happier thinking it was bumped up.


I have had the same experience with Amazon up here in Canada. It is better for them to set a longer expectation up front and over deliver rather than the opposite.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 13, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > i've spoken 3 times to B&H in the last few days in which all representatives said the following:
> ...



Does anyone know how many Canon are going to be making in both of those factories a month? If I order now, when do you think I could expect to receive from B&H?


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 13, 2012)

Damnit, B&H, I need an update. WTF?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> I have had BS from a DS CS



What is CS and DS?


----------



## Seamus (Mar 13, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Astrogarden said:
> 
> 
> > ramon123 said:
> ...



If you order now, you will receive it one day sooner than if you order it tomorrow... Maybe ???


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think it has been mentioned as I'm not going to re-read all 15 pages but I have been following this thread for a while... Newegg lists March 31st as the availability for the kit. I ordered body only from Amazon so as much as I'd love to have it around the 22nd, I won't expect it before April.


----------



## HighDefJunkies (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you, but these Pre-orders threads are killing me. The only TRUE reliable source we have is Amazon and Canon. (Users are actually getting delivery emails with est. delivery times, but the closet one I've seen to the 22nd is April 1st, and Canon's official site shows a est. Shipping date of March 26th. 

Lets take a look at what we know or realistically don't know. 

1. Someone supposedly called BH and they said absolutely positively they won't have them on the 22nd, and they do NOT have 12000 pre orders.
2. Someone else supposedly spoke with BH and said they were told there are over 10,000 Pre-orders, and the shipment will be delayed by a few days. 
3. CanonRumors claims their source says March 22nd and should have plenty in stock. 
4. I've called BH and Adorama several times and they would NOT even give me anything to go on. 
5. LensRentals shows a date of March 22nd

6. But the BIGGEST source of them all (canonusa.com) shows an estimated shipping date of March 26th, which is in line with what others have said about the actual release date. 

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_305370_-1?WT.mc_id=C000000

What does this all mean, besides I'm losing my mind? LOL It means we have NO hard concrete evidence the release date will be March 22nd. So, until we hear further, I'm going to assume the 26th is the actual date. 

I pre-ordered mine from Adorama at 11:37pm on March 1st and because of all of this, like an idiot, I paid the 65.00 to have it shipped overnight. I can only hope and pray I'm in the initial release.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 13, 2012)

HighDefJunkies said:


> and because of all of this, like an idiot, I paid the 65.00 to have it shipped overnight.



You are not an idiot. You and I are people that Shareholders can rely on...


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 13, 2012)

HighDefJunkies said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but these Pre-orders threads are killing me. The only TRUE reliable source we have is Amazon and Canon. (Users are actually getting delivery emails with est. delivery times, but the closet one I've seen to the 22nd is April 1st, and Canon's official site shows a est. Shipping date of March 26th.
> 
> Lets take a look at what we know or realistically don't know.
> 
> ...



I think it really depends on the customer service rep you spoke to. I'm sure that some customer service reps will withhold information while others will share. I'm also certain that some customer service reps may know more information than others. I really doubt that customer service reps would simply B.S. the customer because they don't know anything. I wouldn't discredit what others are claiming they were told by customer service reps at B&H, Adorama, or Amazon. We as customers can only regurgitate the information given to us by customer service reps. In my case since I ordered from B&H, those emails you speak of mean nothing to me because I didn't order from Amazon for example. When I called B&H yesterday, the customer service rep told me that the the first shipment will be on March 22nd but he did not know how many units they will be receiving from Canon. Maybe you should try calling Adorama again and speak with a different rep to see what they tell you.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 14, 2012)

via the-digital-picture.com

Canon EOS 5D Mark III Shipment Update
Very refreshing news in light of Canon's recent DSLR and lens introductions:

A reliable source tells me that the new Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR (both bodies and kits) are in the Canon warehouse waiting to be shipped to retailers perhaps on Friday (3/16). Also, it sounds like the day-1 volume is going to be strong.
Posted to: Canon News
Permalink: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Shipment Update


----------



## RedEye (Mar 14, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> With all the hoopla surrounding the 5DIII, who actually put their money where there mouths are and put in a pre-order? Me
> 
> My order went in at 12:10 EST at B&H. Hopefully that was fast enough to get one of the first batches.



One may be inclined to ask, do you wear your wallet on the side of your face, or is your face next to ... oh bad thought. Yuck!


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 14, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> via the-digital-picture.com
> 
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III Shipment Update
> Very refreshing news in light of Canon's recent DSLR and lens introductions:
> ...



I like that part especially, since I just cancelled by B&H preorder from the first hour of preorders and placed an order two nights ago at J&R! It would be amazing to be able to get in on the first round of 5dIII despite a late preorder (in order to save some money).


----------



## nighstar (Mar 14, 2012)

a local store (CameraPro in Brisbane, Australia) emailed me today inviting me to attend a Hands-on Night for the 5D Mark III this friday. apparently there will be 2 Canon reps and a pre-production model of the Mark III (body only). i'm excited.  memory cards aren't allowed.

the email also mentioned that they hope to have full production models by next week. their site shows an ETA of March 22nd for shipping of bodies only, late March/early April for the kits. looks like everything is on schedule for the 22nd of March here. 

*edit:* just received another email from CameraPro...



> We’ve been in regular communication with Canon Australia, and have been recently advised they are *due to start shipping in the last week of March*, with approximately weekly shipments proceeding this.



YAY for CameraPro and their great customer service and communication.  glad i didn't order from B&H/Amazon/etc.


----------



## HighDefJunkies (Mar 14, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> HighDefJunkies said:
> 
> 
> > and because of all of this, like an idiot, I paid the 65.00 to have it shipped overnight.
> ...



Very true.....Very true.. LOL.


----------



## CandiColoredPixels (Mar 14, 2012)

h4ldol said:


> kidnaper said:
> 
> 
> > via the-digital-picture.com
> ...


Sounds like the info we've received (camera dealer) as well. We're scheduled to get bodies in 'late this week'. We've got several already on pre-order...


----------



## scruffysaint (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A

Digitalrev now have stock of the EOS 5D Mk3 and will despatch in 48 hours.

When you get to the checkout it states that delivery will be made between 20-22 Mar.

£2,599 is the cheapest price I've seen here in the U.K.


----------



## FocalFury (Mar 14, 2012)

scruffysaint said:


> http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A
> 
> Digitalrev now have stock of the EOS 5D Mk3 and will despatch in 48 hours.



The kit version with 24-105 also shows as in stock.


----------



## nickashley (Mar 14, 2012)

I pre ordered on Digital Rev on the 5th and price was £2499 body only (did go up to £2879 so they might bring price back down) and they do full UK warranty so big saving on other pre orders at £2999 in UK. They gave me 7 day delivery but that's changed now to 25th - 27th, hope they will be dispatching soon, be nice if they go out before the 22nd as its going to take 3 days to get here.


----------



## tt (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone buying by Digital Rev -
What are you expecting the Customs & Duty charge, import (handling fees) to be?

VAT is 20% so thats £500. 

So the saving of going through Digital Rev, barring delays in Customs and a Hong Kong warranty is the roulette of *not* paying duty?
Their terms of Conditions of sales seem pretty sure on that. 
I'd imagine Canon would put the £2,300 or so price tag on the invoice for Customs. Are they really that lax to not charge you equivalent if not more than just buying at a UK retailer?

"The price for the goods quoted on the website shall be exclusive of all costs of carriage and insurance and applicable Import Tax/VAT/GST and duty which the buyer shall pay in addition".


----------



## nickashley (Mar 14, 2012)

With Digital Rev they include full customs Tax and handling in price it is only their Ebay auctions that they don't do this, I've ordered stuff from them before and you can see they have paid the VAT from purchase price nothing extra to pay and they say if you are charge any amount would be refunded by them.

They also offer good UK warranty which I know people have used and they take stuff to canon authorise repairer in UK to get fix:

http://www.digitalrev.com/help/digitalrev-12-month-warranty-with/MzQ_A 

Its not as good was walking in Jesops but i'd rather put the £500 i'll save towards some new glass and Digital Rev always been good with camera's and lenses I've got from them before.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 14, 2012)

nighstar said:


> a local store (CameraPro in Brisbane, Australia) emailed me today inviting me to attend a Hands-on Night for the 5D Mark III this friday. apparently there will be 2 Canon reps and a pre-production model of the Mark III (body only). i'm excited.  memory cards aren't allowed.
> 
> the email also mentioned that they hope to have full production models by next week. their site shows an ETA of March 22nd for shipping of bodies only, late March/early April for the kits. looks like everything is on schedule for the 22nd of March here.
> 
> ...


Hey nighstar!
I got the same e-mails!  Thanks again for the reccomendation on Camera Pro, they certainly set a benchmark in terms of customer service! Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend the hands on demo as I'll be in Melbourne, but let me know how it goes! 
Hehe, yeah definitely glad I didn't order elsewhere, they're great, and I can see them getting a lot of my money in the future


----------



## seenew (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, not sure if this is my first post, but I lurk a lot.

Anyway, I'm trying to order a couple of Mark III's for the branding agency I work for, and I am not having any luck finding anywhere online that's not already reached their limit of preorders-- B&H and Amazon both say they are still taking orders but will ship/charge as more become available.

I have a big video shoot coming up at the very end of the month and I'd love to be able to use these new cameras. Does anyone know where I could preorder the cameras and be sure I'll get them in the first round of shipments?

Thanks so much!


----------



## aZhu (Mar 15, 2012)

seenew said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if this is my first post, but I lurk a lot.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to order a couple of Mark III's for the branding agency I work for, and I am not having any luck finding anywhere online that's not already reached their limit of preorders-- B&H and Amazon both say they are still taking orders but will ship/charge as more become available.
> 
> ...



End of the month? Good luck with that. Most major retailers will probably have reached their limit like you mentioned. Probably the best way to maybe get in on the first shipment is to find a small store somewhere that will be getting a batch and ordering from them. That's probably your best bet.


----------



## tobiah (Mar 15, 2012)

I just got a call from Jacobs UK - they said that the delivery will arrive tomorrow but only kits - 24-105... I couldn't sell the 24-105 for enough to make it worth it so I guess I'll have to wait. They don't know when the body only will arrive


----------



## seenew (Mar 15, 2012)

aZhu said:


> seenew said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, not sure if this is my first post, but I lurk a lot.
> ...



That's what I figured. I just ordered from digitalrev and it says estimated delivery of the 18th-20th, so I'm crossing my fingers (the 18th is a Sunday... weird). There was a premium, though, about $200 per camera, but the client will absorb those costs so I'm not worried.

thanks for the quick response!


----------



## David KM (Mar 15, 2012)

March 15th, Just got off the phone with BH. I am #118 in the cue, I ordered about 30 seconds after the pre-order page came up on their site. My order was termed a "backorder" but 5 minutes later the page was updated to "pre-order". Hope that helps with those trying to figure out where they stand in line at BH. I was told there were thousands of orders and after the initial shipment, they should be recieving 5-10 per day... YIKES!!!!


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 15, 2012)

David KM said:


> March 15th, Just got off the phone with BH. I am #118 in the cue, I ordered about 30 seconds after the pre-order page came up on their site. My order was termed a "backorder" but 5 minutes later the page was updated to "pre-order". Hope that helps with those trying to figure out where they stand in line at BH. I was told there were thousands of orders and after the initial shipment, they should be recieving 5-10 per day... YIKES!!!!



Sounds like I'm pretty close to you in line, it read "backordered" as well. Saw a link on the forum I was on and placed my order, about 30 minutes I got B&H's mass email with links to pre-order it. My confirmation email came in at 9:17pm west coast time.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 15, 2012)

I just pre ordered the 5D3 a few days ago at my local camera store here in Fresno. I was the third one on their list. You might try asking some of the local stores to see how many they have coming in and how many are preordered. 



seenew said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if this is my first post, but I lurk a lot.
> 
> I have a big video shoot coming up at the very end of the month and I'd love to be able to use these new cameras. Does anyone know where I could preorder the cameras and be sure I'll get them in the first round of shipments?
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## seenew (Mar 15, 2012)

Chris Geiger said:


> seenew said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, not sure if this is my first post, but I lurk a lot.
> ...



I live in Brooklyn and work in Manhattan, everyone has been sold out since day one, haha. But that would be a great idea otherwise.


----------



## docsavage123 (Mar 15, 2012)

ive posted another thread for this but full 5d mk iii and 24-105 kit available from 16th March @ Dale Photographic in England

http://www.dalephotographic.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/DalePhotographicOnline/_5260B026AA/142365/Canon%20EOS%205D%20Mark%20III%20%2B%2024-105mm%20f4L%20-%20DUE%20IN%2016th%20OF%20MARCH


----------



## Kingw (Mar 15, 2012)

David KM said:


> March 15th, Just got off the phone with BH. I am #118 in the cue, I ordered about 30 seconds after the pre-order page came up on their site. My order was termed a "backorder" but 5 minutes later the page was updated to "pre-order". Hope that helps with those trying to figure out where they stand in line at BH. I was told there were thousands of orders and after the initial shipment, they should be recieving 5-10 per day... YIKES!!!!



You're lucky, I tried to contact B&H and they never would share with me any information about my pre-order status, not even the rankings! How did u get them to talk lol


----------



## David KM (Mar 15, 2012)

Dunno, I actually called 3-4 days after my order and they were very, very elusive with any info. I have ordered tons of stuff from them and I have gotten to know one of the CSR there by name. I called to change my shipment address and I got him today and we talked, even being familiar with me he was very elusive about the initial shipment quantities... he did tell me exactly where I was on the cue though so that was the bonus. I think they have been told not to give any hard numbers about quantities or ship dates to avoid upsetting customer expectations.


----------



## David KM (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, I hear ya on that. I do trust this BH CSR though... he has helped with some rather difficult orders in the past and we are on a first name basis. This is my second call to them and both times I have been told I was early on the list. The first time they were very vague... just a little better this time. I did think that 5-10 a day was total company line BS... especially for BH. I would expect for their size they would be somewhere in the 250-500 initial stock with tons more on the way. Always taken with a grain of salt though.


----------



## hotfat (Mar 15, 2012)

got 5d iii yesterday


----------



## David KM (Mar 15, 2012)

hotfat said:


> got 5d iii yesterday



And the picture of it in your grubby hands?


----------



## dericcainphoto (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not sure how true this is, as it seems that it is a rumor too, but check out this website posted just 10 minutes ago...

http://www.canonwatch.com/

It says that B&H should have it in stock by tomorrow. I am ready for mine!!!!


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 16, 2012)

dericcainphoto said:


> It says that B&H should have it in stock by tomorrow. I am ready for mine!!!!



I sure hope so! Damnit, B&H, after all the money I've spent with you over the years, I need an update.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 16, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> dericcainphoto said:
> 
> 
> > It says that B&H should have it in stock by tomorrow. I am ready for mine!!!!
> ...



It's crazy how all of us think alike regarding B&H 
I have spent sooooo much money there and made countless orders and now feel like I'm being left in the dark somewhat about the status of a pre-order for a camera that I've been waiting on for the past 3 years. We're all in same boat 
But dammit is right! Geez... B&H... they gotta give us something! Haha!


----------



## dturano (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this site by canonrumors?

If not its a ripoff, nice idea to create a site with ads on it to make $$ though, especially how many hits the pre launch video got, a lot of page views for this site.


http://www.canonwatch.com/


----------



## nighstar (Mar 16, 2012)

samueljay said:


> Hey nighstar!
> I got the same e-mails!  Thanks again for the reccomendation on Camera Pro, they certainly set a benchmark in terms of customer service! Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend the hands on demo as I'll be in Melbourne, but let me know how it goes!
> Hehe, yeah definitely glad I didn't order elsewhere, they're great, and I can see them getting a lot of my money in the future



yeah, they'll be getting a lot of my money in the future too. i am really impressed with their customer service. 

i'll try to come back and report how it goes tonight, but i doubt i'll have much more to report than has already been said. it's all about actually having the camera in your own hands.  if there is any news about CameraPro's stock and shipments, i'll definitely let you know.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 16, 2012)

nighstar said:


> yeah, they'll be getting a lot of my money in the future too. i am really impressed with their customer service.
> 
> i'll try to come back and report how it goes tonight, but i doubt i'll have much more to report than has already been said. it's all about actually having the camera in your own hands.  if there is any news about CameraPro's stock and shipments, i'll definitely let you know.


Yeah! It really is something else  Great customer service is hard to come by these days.

Oh yeah, absolutely  It's always great to hear what people think though! Less than a month until I'll be able to hold my very own one! 

Oh that'd be great! Thanks Nighstar! ;D


----------



## nickashley (Mar 16, 2012)

Just had my 5D III body status changed to shipped so look like they are starting to send them out from DigitalRev, that was ordered on first day they had them on their site. 

Can't wait to get my hands on it, it's on 3 day DHL so should be here soon.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 16, 2012)

samueljay said:


> Yeah! It really is something else  Great customer service is hard to come by these days.
> 
> Oh yeah, absolutely  It's always great to hear what people think though! Less than a month until I'll be able to hold my very own one!
> 
> Oh that'd be great! Thanks Nighstar! ;D



it isn't much, but: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3985.msg89320.html#msg89320


----------



## whoaaa (Mar 16, 2012)

David KM said:


> March 15th, Just got off the phone with BH. I am #118 in the cue, I ordered about 30 seconds after the pre-order page came up on their site.



Could you provide your order number? I ordered about an hour after it went live so I hope that means I'm somewhat up there...


----------



## unkbob (Mar 16, 2012)

nickashley said:


> Just had my 5D III body status changed to shipped so look like they are starting to send them out from DigitalRev, that was ordered on first day they had them on their site.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it, it's on 3 day DHL so should be here soon.



Ditto! Mine shipped, although I think it said ETA 28th March so maybe they shipped mine via tortoise.

I will soon be in desperate need of a 3.2" loupe. I don't think anyone's making them yet :/


----------



## nighstar (Mar 16, 2012)

unkbob said:


> I will soon be in desperate need of a 3.2" loupe. I don't think anyone's making them yet :/



the only one that i've found so far is this one: http://www.glidetrack.com/accessories/lcdvf/lcd-viewfinder-3-2.html

but it's made for the 550D....


----------



## unkbob (Mar 16, 2012)

nighstar said:


> unkbob said:
> 
> 
> > I will soon be in desperate need of a 3.2" loupe. I don't think anyone's making them yet :/
> ...



May be too small. It's 3:2 aspect but made for 3" screens, not 3.2". Also, no diopter so I'm too blind to use it.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone hear anything from Amazon?


----------



## tt (Mar 16, 2012)

Is it a marketing ploy to get the kits out for a few days earlier than the bodies only?

Wondering how many might consider upgrading from body only to a kit?


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 16, 2012)

tt said:


> Is it a marketing ploy to get the kits out for a few days earlier than the bodies only?
> 
> Wondering how many might consider upgrading from body only to a kit?



I considered changing to the kit, not because it was coming earlier, because I thought it may make a good walking around lens as when I go FF my current walking around elns becomes too wide.

Anyway, when I asked about changing I found that because the kit is a different product I would go from quite high up the preorder line for the body to bottom of the list for the kit... so I changed my mind!


----------



## gametavern (Mar 16, 2012)

Adorama guy is still telling me they don't have any in yet and to call back next week to check on status. He also said the kit version doesn't have very many pre-orders.


----------



## sparda79 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think someone already got his new toy


----------



## Kingw (Mar 16, 2012)

nickashley said:


> Just had my 5D III body status changed to shipped so look like they are starting to send them out from DigitalRev, that was ordered on first day they had them on their site.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it, it's on 3 day DHL so should be here soon.



You're lucky and ordered from DigitalRev. Which country are you in though? it may take some shipping time for the 5D3 to get to you from HK.


----------



## sanj (Mar 16, 2012)

gametavern said:


> Adorama guy is still telling me they don't have any in yet and to call back next week to check on status. He also said the kit version doesn't have very many pre-orders.



Mistake...! You MAY get the kit faster and even if you get it a few days later, you do not want to miss out on getting a super walk around less at discounted cost....


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 16, 2012)

unkbob said:


> nickashley said:
> 
> 
> > Just had my 5D III body status changed to shipped so look like they are starting to send them out from DigitalRev, that was ordered on first day they had them on their site.
> ...


I called Hoodman and the CSR told me that the 3" should fit the 3.2in screen. If that helps or even if that is true. Only was to find out is if someone of us has a loupe and test it out on the 5D3


----------



## nickashley (Mar 16, 2012)

Kingw said:


> nickashley said:
> 
> 
> > Just had my 5D III body status changed to shipped so look like they are starting to send them out from DigitalRev, that was ordered on first day they had them on their site.
> ...



I'm in UK, it usually doesn't take long about 3 days to ship stuff from them to me, they take care of tax so doesn't get stuck in customs. 

Its best price for someone in UK as I got it for £2499 and from any where in UK its £3000. They give you a full uk warranty so easy £500 saved.

Although order from them now and price has gone up bit, they have a fair bit of stock as new orders deliver on 21 Mar 2012 - 23 Mar 2012, guess the benefit of them being so close to Japan.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 16, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> unkbob said:
> 
> 
> > nickashley said:
> ...



The dimensions of the 5D3 screen are 1.78" by 2.66" (unless my maths is wrong, which is quite possible!!) - so if anyone can check their loupes that would be very handy. My GGS loupe is not wide enough - I suspect most / all other 3" 4:3 loupes will be the same.


----------



## acoll123 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just sold my 5DII and BG-E6 so . . . Just pre-ordered new stuff from B&H.

Compared prices for body, BG-E11 grip and extra LP-E6 battery.
B&H and Adorama are exactly the same. Amazon was also the same for body and battery except the BG-E11 was USD490. While it was only USD349.99 at B&H and Adorama.

I know I am probably waaaaay down the pre-order list. I wonder when I can expect my stuff?


----------



## tt (Mar 16, 2012)

nickashley said:


> Kingw said:
> 
> 
> > nickashley said:
> ...



Last time I checked their T&C the buyer had to deal with Customs?
(VAT being the £500 saving you've got if you don't have to pay it (which we'll be curious/jealous of!)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 16, 2012)

Adorama ran a pre-charge of $1.00 on my credit card thursday, so they must be getting ready to ship.


----------



## HighDefJunkies (Mar 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adorama ran a pre-charge of $1.00 on my credit card thursday, so they must be getting ready to ship.



When did you put your order in? They put a pending 50.00 charge on my credit card on March 1st.


----------



## nickashley (Mar 16, 2012)

tt said:


> nickashley said:
> 
> 
> > Kingw said:
> ...



They cover the tax if you add it to basket just below the total price they say:

No Import Tax/Duty to Pay: 
Any import tax/duty charged will 
be billed directly us.

I did double check this and any duty is billed directly to them, the price i've paid is the total price, it not same for all products, they do it one three ways, this page explains it:

http://www.digitalrev.com/ebay/support/uk/uk_fpp.html

Usually ebay auctions cheaper and have no tax included but web site stuff has tax but its more expensive, i'd prefer to buy in uk but £500 saving to good pass up, just must stop checking my tracking link every 5 mins


----------



## pyzon (Mar 16, 2012)

I've posted this on another thread so please delete if there is adouble posting rule, it's probably more appropriate here given this is the pre-order thread.

Amazon.co.uk have knocked 300Sterling off the D800 from 2399 to 2099, do you think Canon will follow suit? give the price is 2999Sterling? or as above 2499Sterling somebody found.....does the price drop battle begin in earnest....


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adorama ran a pre-charge of $1.00 on my credit card thursday, so they must be getting ready to ship.



They ran a pre-charge on mine on the 5th then again on the 12th for $50 (total $100) .... the charges were not reversed. I ordered on the 5th, I do not expect them to ship mine any time soon since I was so late in pre-ordering... (since then, I have cancelled the order with them since I already had an order with BH.)


----------



## iaind (Mar 16, 2012)

tt said:


> nickashley said:
> 
> 
> > Kingw said:
> ...




Be prepared for a Duty invoice from DHL in a few months time. If your invoice from Digital Rev shows UK vat @ 20% you can contact HMRC. Got caught a few years ago with 28mm 1.8 £50 saving suddenly became £10


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > With all the hoopla surrounding the 5DIII, who actually put their money where there mouths are and put in a pre-order? Me
> ...



My put my pre-order in March 2nd, 9AM westcoast time.....now I start wonder if I'll be lucky enough to get the camera in the shipment??? Hopefully end of April.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 16, 2012)

I would love to be able to track my order from DigitalRev, but I'm having trouble finding this delivery company called "Error" on the web. Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 16, 2012)

unkbob said:


> I would love to be able to track my order from DigitalRev, but I'm having trouble finding this delivery company called "Error" on the web. Anyone else have the same issue?



;D 

I wonder which of us is better, you with a intransit status or me, who has absolutely no idea how long he will wait for even a shipping notification...


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 16, 2012)

Has anyone that ordered just the body from Amazon heard from them? I have seen posts stating that people who have ordered the kits have received emails from Amazon. I placed my order for just the body on March 2nd in the morning but have not had any updates since then either in the form of an email or online.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 16, 2012)

CanonBo said:


> Has anyone that ordered just the body from Amazon heard from them? I have seen posts stating that people who have ordered the kits have received emails from Amazon. I placed my order for just the body on March 2nd in the morning but have not had any updates since then either in the form of an email or online.


I ordered body only around 2:30am CST and have not heard a single word from Amazon, yet. At this point I'm hoping for a shipping notice before an update email.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 16, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> CanonBo said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone that ordered just the body from Amazon heard from them? I have seen posts stating that people who have ordered the kits have received emails from Amazon. I placed my order for just the body on March 2nd in the morning but have not had any updates since then either in the form of an email or online.
> ...



I'm hoping that B&H and Amazon send some sort of notices before the shipping ones... I kinda preordered with both so I'll need to cancel one and obviously I dont want the first thing I hear from either to be two shipping notices!


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 16, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> CanonBo said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone that ordered just the body from Amazon heard from them? I have seen posts stating that people who have ordered the kits have received emails from Amazon. I placed my order for just the body on March 2nd in the morning but have not had any updates since then either in the form of an email or online.
> ...



I am in the same boat. Not a word since I ordered morning of March 2.


----------



## peederj (Mar 16, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> I'm hoping that B&H and Amazon send some sort of notices before the shipping ones... I kinda preordered with both so I'll need to cancel one and obviously I dont want the first thing I hear from either to be two shipping notices!



Whaaat? 

I was tempted to try a similar stunt but I imagine you'll be paying shipping back on one of them. I may get two bodies, best to have a backup, but it would be with the 24-70 II kit when that appears, and probably not till Xmas discounts.

Haven't heard anything from B&H yet, still listed as "backordered" even though I ordered within a few minutes of the listing appearing.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just called B&H to amend the shipping location. I spoke to two guys, both of whom towed the party line. No word on stock or shipping, but we will be emailed as and when. Lame.


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 16, 2012)

Best Buy says in stock on the 25th of March:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/16/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-goes-on-sale-march-25th/


----------



## Kingw (Mar 16, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> I just called B&H to amend the shipping location. I spoke to two guys, both of whom towed the party line. No word on stock or shipping, but we will be emailed as and when. Lame.



Thanks for the update. I do hope they will update the status soon and send us some ETA emails. 

Pretty sure in the next weeks that will be lots of unboxing threads/pics lol.


----------



## Lammy87 (Mar 16, 2012)

I work at a camera store and we had two 5d mkiii kits arrive today and was told we could sell them, we havent taken any pre-orders for the kits but a few bodies only.


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 16, 2012)

Kingw said:


> Drama79 said:
> 
> 
> > I just called B&H to amend the shipping location. I spoke to two guys, both of whom towed the party line. No word on stock or shipping, but we will be emailed as and when. Lame.
> ...



They really aren't able to do that because they don't know how many they will be getting in each shipment. However I wish they would tell us where we are on the list so we have at least some idea. I got my order in 3-1 after it was announced (I'm in Seattle), about 30 minutes after I got my confirmation email I got their mass email with the pre-order links to their site so at least I'm ahead of all those folks.


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 16, 2012)

Lammy87 said:


> I work at a camera store and we had two 5d mkiii kits arrive today and was told we could sell them, we havent taken any pre-orders for the kits but a few bodies only.



Where, what store?


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 16, 2012)

wookiee2cu said:


> Kingw said:
> 
> 
> > Drama79 said:
> ...



I think most people will be fine. There's been no hype about shortage shipments (we would have heard, had demand been ridiculous). The smart money is on most people getting them in the next two weeks. There will be a few who ordered slightly later (next day? later?) Who may have to wait an extra week. I'd estimate by mid April, anyone who wants one in their sweaty hands will have one.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 16, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> wookiee2cu said:
> 
> 
> > Kingw said:
> ...



I agree, or at least I hope you are correct. When I ordered mine it was 5 days after the announcement. When i spoke to a B&H salesman several days later, when I added a few items to my order, he told me to expect it within 3-5 weeks when he looked at my order number. I had ordered it with standard shipping (free). So two weeks would put it at or near the reported release date of the 22nd, so I figure I'm probably in the 2nd or 3rd wave of shipments. The closer the 22nd gets the harder it is to be patient!


----------



## gametavern (Mar 16, 2012)

NutsAndBolts said:


> Lammy87 said:
> 
> 
> > I work at a camera store and we had two 5d mkiii kits arrive today and was told we could sell them, we havent taken any pre-orders for the kits but a few bodies only.
> ...



The troll store of trollville.


----------



## traveller (Mar 16, 2012)

In case it hasn't been mentioned, the 5D MkIII + 24-105 f/4L IS kit is now showing as 'in stock from Warehouse Express and Jacobs in the UK; the 5D MkIII 'body only' is still only on a pre-order basis.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 17, 2012)

5D3 now in stock at DigitalRev for £2,679


----------



## irena (Mar 17, 2012)

NutsAndBolts said:


> kidnaper said:
> 
> 
> > CanonBo said:
> ...



My body preorder on Amazon from March 4th now lists as "Shipping Soon" rather than "Not Yet Shipped" as my other preorders do. I would double check your open order status.


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 17, 2012)

irena said:


> NutsAndBolts said:
> 
> 
> > kidnaper said:
> ...



Mine still says: 



> "Not Yet Shipped:
> Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time. "


May be it depends on what your location is. What state/city is your order to be shipped? Mine is Los Gatos/ CA


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 17, 2012)

I placed an order on March 8th with Amazon for 2 600ex-rt's and a 5D3 with kit lens. I received an email a few days ago updating the status of my order with an expected delivery of.... 

"Delivery Estimate: Tuesday April 3, 2012"

I also went in to my local dealer and there was a Canon rep there. We were chatting a bit about the coming camera. I said something to the effect the camera is not as big a deal as the flash. The rep said that the 600ex-rt's will ship "sometime in April"


----------



## spinworkxroy (Mar 17, 2012)

The people in Singapore have already gotten their hands on the 5Dmk3 as of yesterday Mar 16. (And most shops have already sold out their first batch last night)
I personally got hold of mine yesterday.

Was using the 60D before and i must say the mk3 is leaps and bounds better. The grip is nice though maybe too big for some small asian hands like mine.. The AF is very fast and accurate, as compared to the mk2.
But ultimately the reason i bought this camera was the ISO capabilities.
Unfortunately it is only really good at JPG. RAW ISO is only useable up to ISO3200 and maybe 6400 is you really have to.
JPG however, on it's default standard setting is highly useable up to 12800. Even at 25600 it's better than RAW at 6400.
I barely got the camera for 24hrs so i'm still exploring all the features, especially all the AI Servo tracking settings, there's just too many to understand in 1 day.

In the meantime, here's just a sample of out of camera JPG taken at F5.6 at ISO12800 of myself (pardon the ugly face)


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the shot

??? I know most people use raw files for processing, I'm really not liking some of the results coming out from people with this camera. and why is everyone else getting it, other then North America. I can't see the exif data from your photo but it looks really soft. JPEG NR is just crazy overbearing. I'm on Vacation this week and hope to get my 5D on Tuesday or Wednesday if B&H finally get it in  . Since the rest of the world will have it already.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey spinworkxroy,

Thanks for sharing your pix....I think the pix looks decent - f5.6 at 12800 ISO. Do you recall the shutter speed? and what lens you used?

I ordered my on March 2nd 9AM through BH, so far I got zero update from them. I'm going to sell my 60D once the 5D III arrived.


----------



## ereka (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm in the UK. Mine was despatched last night for delivery some time this morning ;D

I pulled the trigger on the 5DMkIII because I need a FF body for a trip to the Philippines on 12th April. I'm hoping to be able to sell the best pictures to recoup some of the cost of the trip. I don't think the 1Dx will be available until end April? Anyway, the 5DMkIII is smaller and lighter and therefore better suited for travel photography? You can see I'm trying hard to convince myself - please tell me I'm right :-\

I am a little concerned that there might be some bugs in the new model (as apparently there were when the 5DMkII was release) but at least I'll have it for almost a month to try out before my trip. Fingers crossed!!!

Also, I'm a little disappointed in the report above that ISO is only usable up to 3200/6400 for RAW. Is this really true? I thought it would be the other way around i.e. better quality obtainable from RAW rather than in-camera processed jpegs???


----------



## bornshooter (Mar 17, 2012)

ereka said:


> I'm in the UK. Mine was despatched last night for delivery some time this morning ;D
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the 5DMkIII because I need a FF body for a trip to the Philippines on 12th April. I'm hoping to be able to sell the best pictures to recoup some of the cost of the trip. I don't think the 1Dx will be available until end April? Anyway, the 5DMkIII is smaller and lighter and therefore better suited for travel photography? You can see I'm trying hard to convince myself - please tell me I'm right :-\
> 
> ...


i think in my opinion that iso 6400 will be certainly usable from raw conversion for sure where in the uk did you buy ? im gonna get one too


----------



## ereka (Mar 17, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> i think in my opinion that iso 6400 will be certainly usable from raw conversion for sure where in the uk did you buy ? im gonna get one too



Jacobs. Although I think they said that they only had ten of the kits in yesterday and had already sold six of them before calling me at around 10 am yesterday morning to ask me if I wanted one. They didn't have any bodies only to sell yet. It seems most pre-orders were for body only, so they had kits going spare - lucky for me  Even more lucky that I didn't already have the 24-105! 

It seems that Canon are shipping the kits first. They won't allow dealers to split them. Can anyone think of a reason why Canon should be so keen to sell 24-105 kits? Just leveraging the sales or maybe there's a 24-105 II on the horizon and they want to offload old stock? There again, I think they are also offering kits with the 24-70 II so I guess that hypothesis doesn't really hold water.


----------



## Freshprince08 (Mar 17, 2012)

Pre-ordered the body only from Jessops, online in the UK on Monday 12th. I'm paying with finance - all the finance paperwork came through but no email order confirmation from Jessops themselves. I can see the order on my account online, and when I called to query they said all was fine and not to expect an email until its dispatched! Can anyone share their experience?

Called again this morning to ask about stock, I was told they have a substantial shipment coming on Monday, enough for all their pre-orders, and I should get mine on Tuesday!

Interestingly they have the 24-105 kit as available to buy online/collect in store right now...


----------



## ereka (Mar 17, 2012)

Warninglabel said:


> I can't see the exif data from your photo but it looks really soft.



On the softness issue, it would be good to know whether the image has been sharpened either in camera and/or in post processing. 'Out of camera jpeg' can mean different things to different people. Doesn't Canon have a reputation for images been slightly soft anyway? Maybe a little sharpening in post production could easily sort this out? I hope so :-\


----------



## gragusha (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi spinworkxroy - 
1. How much is did you pay for in Singapore dollars? (with or without the 24-105 kit lens)
2. Where did you buy it from?

Thanks!



spinworkxroy said:


> The people in Singapore have already gotten their hands on the 5Dmk3 as of yesterday Mar 16. (And most shops have already sold out their first batch last night)
> I personally got hold of mine yesterday.
> 
> Was using the 60D before and i must say the mk3 is leaps and bounds better. The grip is nice though maybe too big for some small asian hands like mine.. The AF is very fast and accurate, as compared to the mk2.
> ...


----------



## frisk (Mar 17, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Unfortunately it is only really good at JPG. RAW ISO is only useable up to ISO3200 and maybe 6400 is you really have to.
> JPG however, on it's default standard setting is highly useable up to 12800. Even at 25600 it's better than RAW at 6400.



Although this is sort-of off-topic ion the pre-order thread, I just have to comment on this.

Keep in mind that the JPGs are essentally created by processing the exact same data as the RAW files contain - in other words, the JPGs show what you can get out of the RAW files, using processing equivalent to that built into the camera. If you process the RAW files externally, you may get results that are better or worse the the in-camera JPG, depending on your skill and the processing software.

So, saying that that "RAW ISO is only useable up to ISO3200" is a bit misleading - people that shoot RAW generally don't use them without any processing - if JPGs are usable at ISO 12800, it is equivalent to saying that RAW files at ISO 12800 are usable for the purpose of creating files of the same quality as those "usable" JPGs.


----------



## ereka (Mar 17, 2012)

frisk said:


> spinworkxroy said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately it is only really good at JPG. RAW ISO is only useable up to ISO3200 and maybe 6400 is you really have to.
> ...



That's what I thought!


----------



## spinworkxroy (Mar 17, 2012)

gragusha said:


> Hi spinworkxroy -
> 1. How much is did you pay for in Singapore dollars? (with or without the 24-105 kit lens)
> 2. Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Thanks!



Most stores here are selling at SGD4200+ which is lower than the USD3499 launch price.


----------



## gragusha (Mar 17, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> gragusha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi spinworkxroy -
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 17, 2012)

Astrogarden said:



> I don't know what everyone else thinks, but this business of the retailers "not knowing" how many units they are getting in the first batch seems very likely to be BS. It could be that the CS do not know because they are not told, but it is close to certain that others in the retailer's organizations DO know. In any case, I suspect many of the retailers that "do not have the cameras until the 22nd", actually have received the shipments but cannot release them. Again, they know how many they have (unless they cannot count boxes).
> 
> Pretty clear that management is just trying to keep pre-order customers from jumping ship. Of course that will not work in the (somewhat unlikely but possible) event that someone finds one in a brick and mortar store. In fact, I plan to check a couple when I go to the nearby medium sized city late next week. You can be sure I will bring the phone and order number for my pre-order retailer with me and would cancel in a heartbeat if I can get one locally for what would almost certainly be the same price.



I can understand your sentiment, but I am not willing to pay the local sales tax. It would cost me almost $400 more to buy it locally because of it.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 17, 2012)

rporterfield said:


> Astrogarden said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what everyone else thinks, but this business of the retailers "not knowing" how many units they are getting in the first batch seems very likely to be BS. It could be that the CS do not know because they are not told, but it is close to certain that others in the retailer's organizations DO know. In any case, I suspect many of the retailers that "do not have the cameras until the 22nd", actually have received the shipments but cannot release them. Again, they know how many they have (unless they cannot count boxes).
> ...



+1


----------



## Mike Ca (Mar 17, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> I don't know what everyone else thinks, but this business of the retailers "not knowing" how many units they are getting in the first batch seems very likely to be BS. It could be that the CS do not know because they are not told, but it is close to certain that others in the retailer's organizations DO know. In any case, I suspect many of the retailers that "do not have the cameras until the 22nd", actually have received the shipments but cannot release them. Again, they know how many they have (unless they cannot count boxes).
> 
> Pretty clear that management is just trying to keep pre-order customers from jumping ship. Of course that will not work in the (somewhat unlikely but possible) event that someone finds one in a brick and mortar store. In fact, I plan to check a couple when I go to the nearby medium sized city late next week. You can be sure I will bring the phone and order number for my pre-order retailer with me and would cancel in a heartbeat if I can get one locally for what would almost certainly be the same price.



I am sure Canon sales representatives are talking to all the major retailers that are taking pre-orders, and trying to decide how to allocate out the first shipments between them. The sales representatives are asking the retailers how many pre-orders they have already. Many people have placed multiple pre-orders with different retailers and will cancel all but one order at the last minute. Each retailer would like to be the first to start shipping, because the first will probably have the fewest canceled pre-orders. Canon probably want to treat all its retailers fairly and not give anyone of them an advantage by delivering them the cameras earlier. They may deliver cameras to retailers early with a date that they can start shipping. They will do that for retailers they trust not to ship before the agreed date. 

I'm guessing the big retailers are not giving out information for several reasons. First they don't want everyone who placed a pre-order calling every day to check, especially the people with multiple pre-orders. They also don't want people far down the list canceling their pre-orders.


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 17, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> rporterfield said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand your sentiment, but I am not willing to pay the local sales tax. It would cost me almost $400 more to buy it locally because of it.
> ...



I called and put my name down on another local store. The sales person said he has more cameras coming in than people on the pre-order list, and he said he expects the cameras to arrive Monday/Tuesday  I am in California and I will consider paying tax to get it sooner. Well if I do not get a ship notification from amazon and I get the call from the local dealer I do not think I will be able to keep away :-[


----------



## Meh (Mar 17, 2012)

frisk said:


> spinworkxroy said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately it is only really good at JPG. RAW ISO is only useable up to ISO3200 and maybe 6400 is you really have to.
> ...



Yes. It is highly unlikely that Canon has developed any new and magical NR algorithms that are not already available in PP software. Anything that can be achieved by in-camera jpeg processing can be achieved in post and very likely a better job can still be done in post. And of course, doing it yourself in post allows personal choice and preference for each shot.


----------



## Janus (Mar 18, 2012)

to spinworkxroy
is it easy to buy 5dmarkiii in local stores in Singapore or should you pre-order it?


----------



## rwmson (Mar 18, 2012)

Just received an email from B&H related to my 5DMk3 Body order:

Dear xxxxxxx:

You placed order #xxxxxxxxx on 03/02/12.

One or more items from this purchase are still out of stock as we haven't yet received the merchandise from our supplier. We are sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused. We will keep you posted on a weekly basis. 

We appreciate your patience and patronage. Feel free to contact us with any questions or comments about this order.

Thank you.

B&H Photo-Video
www.BandH.com


----------



## Isurus (Mar 18, 2012)

I just received that exact same email. Not sure if it means I didn't make the first batch or not. I ordered about 4 hours after the initial announcement, so I won't be too surprised if I did miss it.



rwmson said:


> Just received an email from B&H related to my 5DMk3 Body order:
> 
> Dear xxxxxxx:
> 
> ...


----------



## dericcainphoto (Mar 18, 2012)

Isurus said:


> I just received that exact same email. Not sure if it means I didn't make the first batch or not. I ordered about 4 hours after the initial announcement, so I won't be too surprised if I did miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too, received the same email. I can only speculate as to what it means. I ordered mine around 9am CST March 2nd.


----------



## feradi (Mar 18, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Just received an email from B&H related to my 5DMk3 Body order:
> 
> Dear xxxxxxx:
> 
> ...




Same here, I received the confirmation e-mail at 12:28am on march 2 EST. I hope is just a automated replay... BH is playing with my mind


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 18, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Just received an email from B&H related to my 5DMk3 Body order:
> 
> Dear xxxxxxx:
> 
> ...



Ive just got that one too... My confirmation was 12:13am EST on the 2nd.


----------



## selltax (Mar 18, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> rwmson said:
> 
> 
> > Just received an email from B&H related to my 5DMk3 Body order:
> ...




Got the same email. Placed my order March-1 at 10:22pm before it even said "Pre-order"!! I hope it's just a automated response.


----------



## ofx (Mar 18, 2012)

Same message from BH - order conf. 10:41PM MST 3/1


----------



## Kingw (Mar 18, 2012)

B&H just wants us to calm down because they know other parts of the world many people got their cameras already. Probably they're tired of 500 questions everyday from customers asking about the order status of 5D mark III lol


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 18, 2012)

I received the same e-mail. I doubt that this message has anything at all to do with the 5D3 specifically. I agree with others that this is just something programmed into their system for ANY product for which someone has placed an order, but XX days have past since the order and the item is still not in stock. Customer service 101.


----------



## epiieq1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Definitely. I'm very confident in the above assertion as I had ordered one 600EX-RT when I ordered the 5Dmk3, and decided a week later to order a 2nd and the ST-E3 transmitter. I only received the notice for the first 600EX-RT, and not for the 2nd that I ordered later on.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, I got the same thing. I pulled the trigger at the equivalent of 2:30AM Eastern. I imagine it went out to everyone, for no reason other than to stop people calling up. Everyone needs to unclench and be patient. I hope.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 18, 2012)

dericcainphoto said:


> Isurus said:
> 
> 
> > I just received that exact same email. Not sure if it means I didn't make the first batch or not. I ordered about 4 hours after the initial announcement, so I won't be too surprised if I did miss it.
> ...



+1...ordered mine same date & time and now received same email from BH.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 18, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> So what are other's best guess on when we will see the first shipping notices? Maybe the 21st in the evening or
> maybe a couple days before?
> 
> Is the Canon model "not to leave the room until March 22"? <g>
> ...



I'm not really fussed - mine is going to my girlfriend in Philly, and I pick it up April 4th, so as long as it's sometime in the next two weeks (it's gotta be, right? RIGHT?) then I'm set. Now... who wants to buy a 7D?


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 18, 2012)

I got a survey email today and not one like has been posted-I ordered on the 6th. so in my survey I blasted them about giving the same canned/scripted response even on their chat line. Maybe I'm not the only one to complain, so these are going out now to calm the masses. Maybe some ahead of me will jump ship and cancel their order ;D  and then I can get mine within the next few weeks or -fingers crossed-sooner!


----------



## lintoni (Mar 18, 2012)

Didn't pre-order, walked into Jessops (Leeds, UK) this afternoon and bought the kit with the 24-105 lens. Am happy, but poor.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 18, 2012)

lintoni said:


> Didn't pre-order, walked into Jessops (Leeds, UK) this afternoon and bought the kit with the 24-105 lens. Am happy, but poor.



While I'm jealous, in two weeks I'll have my own and be £800 better off. Which kind of alleviates it.


----------



## Lloyd50 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm glad I pre-ordered at a local camera shop now.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 18, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't pre-order, walked into Jessops (Leeds, UK) this afternoon and bought the kit with the 24-105 lens. Am happy, but poor.
> ...



Normally, I'd have waited a few months until the price was (more) reasonable, but I've just received a legacy that means I can afford one silly purchase, and this was it. Of course, I'd have been £3700 better off if I hadn't bought the camera kit at all! I've been holding off from going digital until I could afford a full frame camera, the release (of the 5dmkiii) has coincided with getting the legacy, so sod it - my luxury purchase.

Drama 79 - Yes?


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 18, 2012)

erm...yes? Not going to tell you, or anyone else, how to spend their hard-earned. If you've got it, and you want it, have at it!


----------



## lintoni (Mar 18, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> erm...yes? Not going to tell you, or anyone else, how to spend their hard-earned. If you've got it, and you want it, have at it!



lol


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 18, 2012)

When it comes to buying stuff for oneself, I always follow the advice of my personal physician and psychological counselor: 

"Don't fell guilty, you're worth it!" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## stuartblance (Mar 18, 2012)

I get my body only this week, 22nd I believe, just wish everyone got them at same time rather than have embargo on body only but not on kits.
still love my 5DII, keeping it as second body.
stuart
www.stuartblancephotography.com


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 18, 2012)

I just got an email from B&H that said they have no idea when the 5DIII (body only) is going to ship.


----------



## frisk (Mar 18, 2012)

So, plenty of posts from people ordering from B&H or Amazon, with some info on their orders, but what about Adorama - has anybody heard anything from them?


----------



## picture-this (Mar 18, 2012)

frisk said:


> So, plenty of posts from people ordering from B&H or Amazon, with some info on their orders, but what about Adorama - has anybody heard anything from them?



Nothing yet for me from Adorama. 

My order on March 2nd still says "order pending" for the 5D mark III body-only as well as the 24-70mm 2.8L II lens.


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 18, 2012)

I got the boilerplate backorder notice from Adorama on the 15th - nothing since. Preordered on the 2nd; they wouldn't tell me where I am in the long, long line when I asked. Still "Pending".


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 19, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> Sigh. This really is kinda silly actually, and clearly not necessary. Canon and Amazon and Adorama and B&H and (add yours here) all have accurate inventory control that is, or could be, or should be, up to date. They should be able to tell each and every customer EXACTLY when their equipment will ship.
> 
> So why do they put us all thru this crap? Maybe there is a good reason but other companies manage just fine with this sort of thing. Why not them?



I and many others feel your pain. It's frustrating that in other parts of the world they are getting access to getting the camera (I say, great for them!) while we wait by some arbitrary release date that some obviously feel bound by. Why they can't give us something more than evasion is hard to understand.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 19, 2012)

In one way I congratulate Canon for getting this camera out only a few short weeks after announcement. There are those who have been waiting for D800's and 1DX's much longer. 

However it is quite frustrating not to have good test/review data and not to have plannable ship dates. Maybe mine ships this week or maybe not. I am in the Adorama group at 12:41 so who knows.

Is this partly due to this litiguous nature - dont promise anything - especially with so many here earning a business off these cameras?

edit - ebrakus's comment below is a great point.


----------



## Rukes (Mar 19, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> Sigh. This really is kinda silly actually, and clearly not necessary. Canon and Amazon and Adorama and B&H and (add yours here) all have accurate inventory control that is, or could be, or should be, up to date. They should be able to tell each and every customer EXACTLY when their equipment will ship.
> 
> So why do they put us all thru this crap? Maybe there is a good reason but other companies manage just fine with this sort of thing. Why not them?



That's the problem right there, if there are thousands of people pre-ordering, and they tell ONE person how much they are getting and what # they will be, then that person posts online that they got the info, imagine how many emails and calls they will be getting of people trying to change their position or asking about where they are.


----------



## ebrakus (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm waiting for mine like the rest of you. But I've been on the other side of this.

I had a small sideline business selling specialty electronics, some had long lead times. The customer base was a mess to deal with. One guy pestered me daily and requested constant status reports.

Finally after 20 status request updates I lost my cool and told him "Its just a garage door opener, not a kidney transplant. Be patient".

I should have saved the email response, it was a highly creative string of four letter expletives.

So be cool everyone. A week after GA on the 22nd, if you dont have a ship date, then it might be time to look at optons.

cheers
-E


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 19, 2012)

I was in B&H late last week... I tried asking several different people about the size of preorder lists and my place in them. I was told my one two that the company doesnt want them to be able to give any of the information away so they dont let them have access to it. 

I was also told by one of the assistants that one of the reasons they dont tell customers anything is because that gives too much information to competitors, a persons asking about preorders even if they have actually made a preorder themselves could be working for the competition... I do wonder what use the information would be to the competitor? Perhaps Canon doesnt like each vendor knowing how many and when it is supplying the goods to other vendors?

One reason I can think of is that people knowing where in lines may make them jumpy and cancel their order and go with another vendor... say you are told by Vendor A you are 473rd in their line you may go Vendor B who then tells you you will be 23rd in their line... you may cancel and switch... aside from lost business for vendor A it may not do you any good either if Vendor B only gets 20 units from Canon in their 1st shipment but Vendor A gets 500...

Once you have already made your preorder a vendor telling you where you are in line can result in them losing a sale that they have already made if you switch to another vendor... of course a million and one scenarios exist including telling customers high up the list where they are to keep the sale and not telling those lower down so you dont uase the sale but then they talk on forums so those not told would then know... blah... blah blah...

So I guess its just EASIER for the vendors not to say anything... they possibly dont know how many units Canon is giving them and the other vendors and how quickly so its best for the larger vendors to say its their policy not to tell and avoid the headache trying to work out tactics! Its probably simply better business sense for them not to get involved with it...


----------



## Kingw (Mar 19, 2012)

Its okay. Eventually B&H will ship. Now the hype of FIRST review/unboxing/hands-on/blah blah is over, let's just wait patiently. Japan is closer to China, HK, Singapore so it is quiet normal that they have the shipment first.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 19, 2012)

Kingw said:


> Its okay. Eventually B&H will ship. Now the hype of FIRST review/unboxing/hands-on/blah blah is over, let's just wait patiently. Japan is closer to China, HK, Singapore so it is quiet normal that they have the shipment first.



I'm not sure closeness to Japan has anything to do with it. My guess is that there's been several if not more shipments made to various companies across the world a;ready. It's just frustrating that some are being released before others for no apparent rhyme or reason. having said that, I could order one now at digital rev but it would cost me $500 US more than my pre-order with B&H. So I'll try to be patient, but that's getting harder by the day!


----------



## Kingw (Mar 19, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> > It's just frustrating that some are being released before others for no apparent rhyme or reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For sure Canon has totally different global strategies and operations compared to Apple. Only 37% of the employees are Japanese in Canon. In the regional offices they like to hire locals and can run on quiet independent strategies compared to other regional offices in other parts of the world. Most obvious example is the price difference between different countries, also different names of the same camera (i.e Kiss X5 vs 600D). You don't expect Ipad to be named differently whether selling in Japan or USA, nor the price will change. So it is obvious that the headquarter Canon Japan is more open in giving powers to it's regional offices on how to price, market, distribute a new product than the headquarter of Apple USA.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 19, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> Kingw said:
> 
> 
> > Its okay. Eventually B&H will ship. Now the hype of FIRST review/unboxing/hands-on/blah blah is over, let's just wait patiently. Japan is closer to China, HK, Singapore so it is quiet normal that they have the shipment first.
> ...



Tell me about it...I think about it before sleep and still think about it after got out from bed :-[


----------



## tasteofjace (Mar 19, 2012)

Somewhere my 5D3 is out there, in transit.... 

Wherever it is, it will be arriving at the location I pre-ordered it from tomorrow and will be in my hands in less than 24 hours.

I'm thinking about just going back to bed and sleeping to make the day go by faster 8)


----------



## HeWhoShoots (Mar 19, 2012)

Just got a call from my local store (Murphy's Camera). They're in!


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 19, 2012)

Adorama needs to get their butts in gear. I'm still waiting for any info at all.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 19, 2012)

Any news on DigitalRev orders?


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 19, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> Macadameane said:
> 
> 
> > Adorama needs to get their butts in gear. I'm still waiting for any info at all.
> ...



I did get an email from Adorama a week and a half ago saying that they would have shipment by the 3rd week of March. That was last week, I believe. It is possible that they just haven't updated their info yet, even though they have the cameras.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 19, 2012)

I hope CR guy has invested in stronger servers and extra bandwidth for when B&H get their stock in....


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 19, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> I hope CR guy has invested in stronger servers and extra bandwidth for when B&H get their stock in....


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 19, 2012)

No word yet from Amazon on my kit order, but I received a 5D3 body only that I preordered from my local camera store today. They are not of stock now as every body they ordered is accounted for. I would guess that the kit from Amazon will be here in a day or two. My order says delivery April 3rd.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 19, 2012)

Chris Geiger said:


> No word yet from Amazon on my kit order, but I received a 5D3 body only that I preordered from my local camera store today. They are not of stock now as every body they ordered is accounted for. I would guess that the kit from Amazon will be here in a day or two. My order says delivery April 3rd.



Are you in NJ too? 8) There are guys posting about Peoria IL having it as well as Unique photo in NJ.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 19, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> I hope CR guy has invested in stronger servers and extra bandwidth for when B&H get their stock in....



It may not reach the frenzy we all experienced when it was announced, that was about 90K of us all hammering the server at the same time. With so many different time zones, modes of shipping and being able to actually get home to unbox it, etc, the traffic will be buzzing but over a several day period and not all within a few hours or even 3 minutes (see failed CR-Photobiz podcast ;D)


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 19, 2012)

> Are you in NJ too? 8) There are guys posting about Peoria IL having it as well as Unique photo in NJ.



I am in Fresno California


----------



## capertillar (Mar 19, 2012)

random thought: 5d3 has dropped down to number 4 on amazon's digital slr best sellers list
d800 is currently at the top of the list followed by the nikon d3100, canon t3, and then the 5d3

preorders for the d800 may be stronger than the 5d3 from amazon data


----------



## aZhu (Mar 19, 2012)

Chris Geiger said:


> No word yet from Amazon on my kit order, but I received a 5D3 body only that I preordered from my local camera store today. They are not of stock now as every body they ordered is accounted for. I would guess that the kit from Amazon will be here in a day or two. My order says delivery April 3rd.



So what ever happened to the delivery after March 22 date? Is this not being enforced by Canon anymore?


----------



## ebrakus (Mar 19, 2012)

With the various stories of 5dmIII showing up at various local shops, I gave the local SF Calumet store a call.

They guy very politely laughed at me. Nothing shown up yet. Not sure how many might come in or when, back ordered "for months of inventory". "If you haven't already ordered, you aren't getting a camera until June".

I mentioned some people reporting here of copies showing up at various stores. He was incredulous.

I'm in the queue at B & H late pm march 2nd, kit. Waiting to see them re-run my CC.

cheers
-E


----------



## lithium2k (Mar 19, 2012)

I preordered mine last Wed. from a local shop. Got a call on Sat that they would be in this week. Just picked up mine this evening. It is the body only.


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 19, 2012)

Called my local AD. Pre-orders sold out, and they don't know the exact date they'll be in... "early April for those who pre-ordered."


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 20, 2012)

Even tho B&H is all the way in NY, I'm starting to feel a little frustrated that all these local shops are getting cameras in before BH will even tell us when they are expecting their shipments to arrive... a little heads up would definitely be nice.


----------



## ebrakus (Mar 20, 2012)

If you count up the early copies reported by users with more than one prior post, I think we have maybe one or two earlie copies reported in the US. This is more rare than Elvis sightings ;D. So don't feel all that left out.


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 20, 2012)

ebrakus said:


> If you count up the early copies reported by users with more than one prior post, I think we have maybe one or two earlie copies reported in the US. This is more rare than Elvis sightings ;D. So don't feel all that left out.



the only people we know if are the people who just HAPPEN to be on this forum and just happen to have the time to be posting about it, if there are MK III's in the US already, I guarantee there are thousands floating around. It just shocks me that BH, Amazon, and Adorama have no info....


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 20, 2012)

Picked up a 5D3 body from my local shop, yes I paid nearly $300 in tax. They still have more left.


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 20, 2012)

NutsAndBolts said:


> Picked up a 5D3 body from my local shop, yes I paid nearly $300 in tax. They still have more left.



at this point it's blowing my mind that people aren't sharing any details.... which shop? kits? bodys? State?


----------



## swampler (Mar 20, 2012)

SF DTM said:


> NutsAndBolts said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a 5D3 body from my local shop, yes I paid nearly $300 in tax. They still have more left.
> ...


Just found an online place I've done business with before showing 1-2 days on the kit. Just cancelled my order with Amazon and placed it with them. The body only is still showing it will ship when released by Canon.


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 20, 2012)

SF DTM said:


> NutsAndBolts said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a 5D3 body from my local shop, yes I paid nearly $300 in tax. They still have more left.
> ...


I thought I did, I posted this on 3 different forums. I bought from San Jose Camera & Video, body only. They also have kits in stock. 12 in total. They had a stack of them when I picked up mine at 5:30PM PST today.


----------



## lithium2k (Mar 20, 2012)

Got mine from Creve Coeur Camera off of Olive in St. Louis. And as I said I got a body.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 20, 2012)

Ordered my 5DMIII today 03/19/2012	1:19 PM from my local store. He suspects a couple weeks into April at earliest but maybe he is trying to be safe. Also I dont know what priority they get or what kind of volume they feel safe to order for their store since they aren't a B&H or an Adorama. 

On another note as a photographer who makes money from his gear, this camera is everything I could want. I have hundreds of thousands of wedding images and I can say 22 megapixels is still more than i will use accept for when i shoot portraits, everything else could be medium raw at 10 mp an image and its still way more than i need. The other thing is I am going to see what it can do for sports since i also own a sports photog company. I own a 1D Mark III and bought it brand new in 2007, and it is a tank, and i love it, but last year i had to replace the shutter a second time and the count according to Canon Professional Services I took over 343,849 photos on the one camera i sent in. The info is inside the camera firmware when they do a checkup. The mirror, shutter and lever assemblies were shot! Hence the $730 bills to repair my Canon EOS 1D Mark III. That particular camera has been my main shooter for weddings and the original 5d is my secondary camera when shooting weddings. When I shoot sports the 1D Mark III is my only go to camera. I tried the 5d once as a test and was stunned how bad it was for sports. This new 5DMIII's focus system is better than the 1D Mark IV according to Canon Rep Chuck Westfall. The shutter lag should be a drastic improvement according to the specs. I suspect in a pinch or maybe even more than a pinch this camera could be enough for sports even. Time will tell when i put it in the field to test. I struggle now because I'd rather get 2 5DMIII's and shoot weddings but wouldn't want to get rid of my spectacular original 5d or my amazing 1D Mark III. Maybe the end of the year i'll be able to drop more cash for my second 5DMIII. When that happens I'll prob just use the 1D Mark III exclusive for sports and the 5dm1 exclusive for photobooth shots and backup. There is so much philosophy to all this its crazy. I just know when i want a guarantee i grab the 1D Mark III when i shoot weddings now it will be the new 5DMIII but i don't want to be switching out lenses on the new body all the time because I wont want to grab the regular 5D. I use a spider pro belt and carry two bodies on my hips and would love to drop some weight rather than use the 1D Mark III as my second camera but that may be what happens. My main shooter will get the 24-70L and second body will prob be 50L or the 70-200L II. I am looking at all my meta data and there def are some focal lengths that are used way more than all the others. Ahh even in the difficulty its a pleasure to figure it all out.


----------



## Lloyd50 (Mar 20, 2012)

NutsAndBolts said:


> SF DTM said:
> 
> 
> > NutsAndBolts said:
> ...



I'm still waiting to hear from Keeble and schuchat in palo alto ca, I pre ordered on day one of the announcement . San Jose camera & video might be my back up plan. Thanks for the info.


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 20, 2012)

Got an email from J&R a couple hours ago re: my 5DIII preorder with them:



> Dear XXXXX XXXXX,
> 
> We are sorry to inform you that the following item(s) you ordered
> are currently not in stock. We have these on order with the manufacturer,
> ...



It states that this is an auto email, but not sure why this is coming today since I just preordered it maybe a week ago. Maybe to inform me that I won't be in the first batch of 5DIIIs?


----------



## Seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

Order History is temporarily unavailable while we perform routine maintenance.

Please try back shortly.

To contact Customer Service call 1-800-221-5743 or email [email protected]

We apologize for any inconvenience.




The latest at B and H for checking your order status. Good, bad or indifferent... Who knows


----------



## Cgdillan (Mar 20, 2012)

I ordered my on the 6th from B&H... No new news yet. Can't wait!


----------



## K-amps (Mar 20, 2012)

Cgdillan said:


> I ordered my on the 6th from B&H... No new news yet. Can't wait!



Ordered on the 5th, got a downer email from them today saying

"Dear xxxxxx:

You placed order #1019783199 on 03/05/12.

One or more items from this purchase are still out of stock as we haven't
yet received the merchandise from our supplier. We are sorry for any
inconvenience this may have caused. We will keep you posted on a weekly basis."

Weekly basis? I check CR 30-40 times a day for updates .... weekly basis??


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 20, 2012)

"I ordered my on the 6th from B&H... No new news yet. Can't wait!"



K-amps said:


> Cgdillan said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered my on the 6th from B&H... No new news yet. Can't wait!
> ...


I also Ordered on the 6th. Actually it was on the 5th but somehow my CC info was not filled out and redid it on the 6th  Anyway, it's all silent here. No email, no info on line with track order. I gave up chatting or even trying to call. Argghhh, the wait it killing me! Give us some scraps of info!!!


----------



## tasteofjace (Mar 20, 2012)

Picking mine up today from a store called Pictureline in Salt Lake City Utah. 

I pre ordered on March 2nd and also paid for it, so it put me at the top of their list.


----------



## bgstucki (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a bit of a bind. I ordered the first day like many of you. But, my wife is having a baby in two weeks. I was really hoping for the camera to arrive before then. (preferably way before then so I had some time to get used to it. That first day of a baby's life isn't one you want to get wrong with pictures.)

I may be calling around to local camera stores to see if I can't find one here. I'll have to pay the tax, but it may be worth it.


----------



## nickashley (Mar 20, 2012)

unkbob said:


> I would love to be able to track my order from DigitalRev, but I'm having trouble finding this delivery company called "Error" on the web. Anyone else have the same issue?



Just to let you know my 5D III body only was delivered today from DigitalRev, came from UK address not from HK direct so they must have imported them and then broken the shipment down in the UK, no issues with tax thats all fine and courier used was DPD, I'd think you'd get yours today as well.

Off to play with my new toy


----------



## ebrakus (Mar 20, 2012)

Lesson learned, B & H.

I just spoke to a poor besieged rep at B & H. 

Here are some direct quotes.

"No, I wouldn't say it will be shipping in the next couple of days."
"Maybe end of March, beginning of April."

I mentioned units are showing up at local stores and some people on-line who ordered at B & H are feeling left at the back of the queue.

"Sorry".

I'm a march 2nd order. 

Will go prowling today and cancel B & H at first opportunity.

_E


----------



## K-amps (Mar 20, 2012)

Local shop (Indy) called this AM. They had my 5d3, went and just picked it up. Cancelled my BH pre-order, hopefully one of you gets bumped up! 

Can't wait to get home and put a lens on it! ;D


----------



## aZhu (Mar 20, 2012)

I just cancelled my BH order as well... decided to go for the Adorama bundle instead. Hopefully it'll arrive soon!


----------



## ebrakus (Mar 20, 2012)

San Jose Camera has a few left holding one for me until I can drive down from SF.

Adios B & H.


----------



## eaglem (Mar 20, 2012)

Got mine, last one from Creve Coeur Camera in St Louis, cancelled my B&H


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, if I could get one locally I would pay the tax and cancel out on Adorama. I could see not giving estimated shipping info earlier this month; maybe the stock wasn't in, blah blah blah. But launch is effing THURSDAY! Surely they know by now who the lucky ones will be. Giving a heads-up to the first wave would prevent a bunch of cancellations, I would think. Those who ordered later are probably not as concerned about arrival dates.


----------



## kimloris (Mar 20, 2012)

I just canceled my order at B&H (Mar 1, 2012 at 10:06 PM PST) in order to order the bundle at ADORAMA, the free SD from Sandisk and the other goodies changed my mind.

I am really impatient but the free stuff made a difference.

I had a chat with a B&H rep and he told me that B&H may also offer bundles when the 5D3 will be in stock but no guarantee.

However, I would disagree with Astrogarden on B&H. All B&H representatives I had to deal with were courteous and helpful (even the guy I had on the phone to cancel my order, they do not cancel orders through the chat).
B&H has a really good customer service when you have issues (I had to exchange lenses several times).
It is true that they do not provide a lot of info on the 5D3 availability but neither does Amazon nor Adorama (where I just ordered the bundle).

It is hard to be patient, especially after such a long wait since the 5D2 release. Nevertheless, I will continue doing business with B&H.

I hope that I will receive my bundle soon. If not, I will continue using my 7D while waiting. I am optimistic though since it seems that there will be plenty of stock in the upcoming weeks.
Maybe it is the same as at Gamestop where they "insist" for you to preorder a game but I never had any issue to have one without preorder (even Skyrim or other big hits).


----------



## unkbob (Mar 20, 2012)

nickashley said:


> unkbob said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to be able to track my order from DigitalRev, but I'm having trouble finding this delivery company called "Error" on the web. Anyone else have the same issue?
> ...



Cheers Nick, got mine today as well  I asked the courier if it was from HK and he said "No, Bolton" - I was heartbroken until I opened the package!


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 20, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> OK, Bye Bye B&H.
> 
> I just found a body at Shutterbug in Portland. Called them and the CS checked with their buyer and they have enough bodies coming in today that they will have one for me to ship tomorrow or Thursday at the latest. I will pay shipping but just ground from there which is one day so no big deal and faster than if B&H shipped right away anyway.
> 
> ...



Good luck!! Hope it arrives quickly!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 20, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> I told the B&H guy why I cancelled and he said that there was no way Shutterbug could get me the camera that soon. Somebody is full of crap and I will find out in the next few days just who that is. I would bet on B&H. The Shutterbug CS was very helpful and said he would check with the buyer and call me right back. He did exactly that.



The question I have - 

Does BH, Adorama, and other large volume shops have their stock yet? 
Are they ordering container/semi-size volumes and are those trailers still in transit from the west coast (by rail or truck)?
Did they just get undercut by less-than-trailer size shipments (carton size) that may have left the docks by carrier late last week and arriving at smaller shops throughout the US. Seems so.

Maybe the March 22 date was based on an intermodal shipping calculation.

Seems Adorama made the move to try to keep if not attract orders with the new bundle.

This cant be lost on them, even if the sales room doesnt have the full picture.


----------



## jaxonyu (Mar 20, 2012)

sadly, looks like adorama kit deal is no longer on their site!!


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 20, 2012)

As I said before, I'm not in the US until April 5th, so can wait a week or so before I get too antsy. I really hope B&H notice the number of people leaving them on this. I'd imagine they don't care, due to having a great track record, I'm sure they have pre-orders out the wazoo, but it's not unreasonable to ask for an estimate if other sites are shipping, and people are calling all day every day. Just a simple email with "stock expected by the end of the wek" or something semi-vague would calm people.

The other thing to bear in mind is that it isn't the 22nd, which was the originally slated release date that we were all fine with. If it ships friday, that's hardly the end of the world.


----------



## bgstucki (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, with the baby coming I decided not to risk a delayed shipment with amazon. I cancelled my preorder and bought a 5D3 locally. The UPS man dropped off the cameras at noon and I was there to get one. The owner said it was their first batch. In fact, the employees gathered around as I opened it up there. 

I'm glad the battery had a tiny drop of power so we could snap right away. Sounds great.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 20, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> Astrogarden said:
> 
> 
> > I told the B&H guy why I cancelled and he said that there was no way Shutterbug could get me the camera that soon. Somebody is full of crap and I will find out in the next few days just who that is. I would bet on B&H. The Shutterbug CS was very helpful and said he would check with the buyer and call me right back. He did exactly that.
> ...



We have no way of knowing what is going on with the bigger stores since they are treating us all like mushrooms: they are keeping us in the dark and feeding us manure.


----------



## martydo (Mar 20, 2012)

I just talked to the custyomer service at B&H- I ordered my mark3 on 3-5-12 and he told me it will not be shipping in this initial batch they are going to release soon. He wasn't willing to commit when it would ship-only that it wont be this week. He did mention that all of the authorizations they put on credit cards would have dropped off already so to cancel the order is no problem. The guy didn't really seem to care if they got the order or not. Nice customer service.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 20, 2012)

martydo said:


> I just talked to the custyomer service at B&H- I ordered my mark3 on 3-5-12 and he told me it will not be shipping in this initial batch they are going to release soon. He wasn't willing to commit when it would ship-only that it wont be this week. He did mention that all of the authorizations they put on credit cards would have dropped off already so to cancel the order is no problem. The guy didn't really seem to care if they got the order or not. Nice customer service.



Well, at least we have some info FINALLY!! I ordered on the 6th so I figured I was in the 2nd or 3rd wave of shipments-hopefully it'll be the 2nd! And hopefully, they will open up a little with the info they give out.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 20, 2012)

B&H 

22 bodies = 76,978 | 2% profit = $1,539.56
32 bodies = 111,968 | 2% profit = $2 239.36

400 bodies = 1,399,600 | 2% profit = $27,993

@ 5% profit $69,983

I don't know the mark-up on these cameras but theirs money in add-on sales if you get a good experience from buying from them. like a new Lens!

B&H Must not care or not be prepared/ planned for this event.

Find the Pre-oreder list B&H Sales Manager, send out a I care letter, to make at-least some of the people happy  Not no computer generated letter that says, You have place an order on a out of stock product, soon as we get stock back in, we will promptly full fill your order.


----------



## kilobit (Mar 20, 2012)

Got it...

Visiting the US for a conference, I called a local canon dealer today, and they just then received two bodies from their courier.

I bought it at lakeside camera, New Orleans.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 20, 2012)

jaxonyu said:


> sadly, looks like adorama kit deal is no longer on their site!!



Wow... I'm SO glad I jumped on that while it was still up...


----------



## JerryFish (Mar 20, 2012)

Called B&H after reading all of these negative comments. The guy I talked to was very nice and polite, but as with others, he wouldnt give me any numbers or dates. 

I asked if my order would be shipped this week, but he would not reply. 

I asked him if he were in my position would he want a response? He then told me that they had recieved an "unextectadly large" number of pre-orders and that they "My order will probably not make the first wave of distribution" and that they "will be processing your order as soon possible when sufficient stock arrives"

This really concerns me becasue I my order was placed confirmed at 1:30AM PST on 3/2/2012. I guess not early enough. Probably cancel and find one locally :'(


----------



## PeterPanFan1953 (Mar 20, 2012)

You know... considering that B&H's google ad is saying "New Canon EOS 5D Mark III | BHPhotoVideo.com" - "The Kits Start Shipping Today 3/20! Order Now, $3499 Charged Upon Ship" (seen when searching for Canon 5D Mark III) you would think they would have a bit more info now


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 20, 2012)

JerryFish said:


> This really concerns me becasue I my order was placed confirmed at 1:30AM PST on 3/2/2012. I guess not early enough. Probably cancel and find one locally :'(



WHAAAAAAAA???? that's ridiculous! Perhaps they are just saying that to everyone. It seems like it's a standard response. Better to not get hopes up. 1:30am, pre-orders were open what, an hour maybe? I ordered about an hour after that. So no camera until June for me then...


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

B&H has placed 2 charges for $1 on my card today. That ussually means a check to see the card is working.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 20, 2012)

Just checked my Adorama Order Status. It is listed as "Pending".

I cannot recall if it was always that way, or "Backorder" before. So if someone else can confirm their own Adorama status as being changed, that sounds very promising.


----------



## PhotoMoose (Mar 20, 2012)

I also pre-ordered with both B&H and Adorama and got the same scripted response from both when I asked if my camera would go out with the first wave. They would not say. I think that is an acceptable question that deserves an answer. Lets me see, I spent over 30k at B&H this year alone. Not asking for special treatment, but just where on the list I might be. I talked with my local store and they have cameras coming and have no list and that I would be #1! I like my odds with the local shop. THis is one time I'm shopping local and just may become a loyal customer. Sorry B&H and Adorama, but that is called customer service.


----------



## dturano (Mar 20, 2012)

did anyone preorder from abesofmaine? I checked my status today says "in process" has anyones stated this for some time now? I know crutchfield and other vendors have stock and are shipping, im hoping its actually in process.


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 20, 2012)

I pre-ordered from B&H on 3/2/2012 at 7:30 AM central. So, I figured I was as anxious as the next guy to get mine. I even payed fifty bucks for overnight shipping. I'm in a situation in which no local dealers within a 90 minute drive will have 5D3.

I guess I'm not "as anxious as the next guy." I just don't get all the bashing of B&H (or Amazon and others, for that matter) here. Like many here, I've relied on B&H's great selection and service for many years to buy high-end video and photo gear. They've always delivered, often exceeding my expectations.

I don't find it insulting, surprising, or discourteous for them to give out no information right now. First, and most likely, there may be no information to give. They can't say this, since people here would just assume they are lying, apparently. Even if they were expecting a shipment from Canon today or tomorrow that would allow them to fill every pre-order, they would be foolish businesspeople to tell that to anyone, since it is something outside of their control. If you want to get a bad business reputation then start setting expectations and making promises on something you do not control. Second, even if they have units in stock and ready to ship, Canon appears to have placed embargoes on the release of these. Either smaller dealers don't have those same rules or are breaking the rules. Ask yourself this: Is it likely that a dealer who doesn't play by Canon's rules will continue to pull the wool over Canon's eyes? Authorized dealerships require authorization. That's not a good long term strategy for the dealer and not a good long term strategy for someone wanting to depend on a solid dealer.

As yet, B&H has broken no promises. Will I be disappointed if my 5D3 isn't shipped in the first batch? Yes. Will I hold this against B&H? Probably, in the sense that I will question their ability to get stock on high-demand units in the future. Should I do that now, before anything has shipped from larger retailers (e.g., Best Buy, Amazon, B&H, Adorama, etc.)? No. B&H has at least earned my "benefit of the doubt."

We're talking days (actually, we're probably into hours, now) until these units ship or not. I'm anxious and excited, too. Let's just not blow this out of proportion and smear some good businesses over nothing.

And, if you're still reading, I agree with those who are cautioning others about the "no sales tax" issue. In Illinois, the law requires you to pay Illinois sales tax on any item bought online and shipped to Illinois. To not report and pay the taxes is, indeed, gambling with the law, and is unethical. That the state may be corrupt and misspending the tax dollars it receives isn't an excuse, as two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ah, the voice of reason.... Nice post JasoanATL. I agree, at this point it is probably hours, not days. Although it is easy to jump on the bashing wagon, I will refrain. I feel extremely fortunate just to be able to purchase this camera at all. So for now I will count myself fortunate and continue to check my status every 5 minutes until my fingers bleed....


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 20, 2012)

excellent points, made far more eloquently than my stumblings earlier on. Canon originally said the 22nd, and monday the 26th is now a mentioned date. I would expect to have heard shipping from the big dealers by tuesday. After that and then maybe we have the right to get antsy...


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

B&H just charged me in full for my 5dIII kit.  Which means I have to pay :'( But I get my 5DIII ;D

I have 2 day shipping, so maybe, just maybe, they will ship so I receive on the 22nd. Apple is famous for that.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 20, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> B&H just charged me in full for my 5dIII kit.  Which means I have to pay :'( But I get my 5DIII ;D
> 
> I have 2 day shipping, so maybe, just maybe, they will ship so I receive on the 22nd. Apple is famous for that.



what time did you place your order? 

Nice! congrats! I'm jealous...  lol


----------



## Seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> B&H just charged me in full for my 5dIII kit.  Which means I have to pay :'( But I get my 5DIII ;D
> 
> I have 2 day shipping, so maybe, just maybe, they will ship so I receive on the 22nd. Apple is famous for that.



Congrats TexPhoto!!! I hope I see a charge soon, too!


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 20, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> Just checked my Adorama Order Status. It is listed as "Pending".
> 
> I cannot recall if it was always that way, or "Backorder" before.



Looking through Adorama's Order Status Key, there is a "BackOrder" status. 

So a change to "Pending" - ready to start the happy dance! Maybe, I hope... Damn, no music yet.

I am a 12:41 am 03/02 preorder for reference.


** Congrats TexPhoto! Maybe the clouds are lifting for all of us!


edit - I may be premature on the status change - others have suggested "pending" has been set for a good while.


----------



## ebrakus (Mar 20, 2012)

Now that I have my unit, the blood fever has cooled 

Lets be fair to B & H. They dont have the inventory on and and dont really have the answers yet.

It would be easy for them to make something up to appease everyone today, forestall the cancellations and then hope for the best. Maybe its a mark of integrity that they would rather loose a customer than lie to a customer..

My "Lesson Learned" about B & H was in assuming the larger guys would have best inventory on a hot new product. It just didn't work out that way. I have no issue with their customer service or overall organization.

cheers
-E


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

just cancelled my B and H order, they are a day late.


----------



## se7en (Mar 20, 2012)

In regards to being required to pay state tax when an internet purchase is made where tax isn't deducted. While technically a state law here in California, there is simply no method put in place or system devised to facilitate that tax or payment process. In other words, if I were to put my %7.5 away for the $4299 I just spent, I would have no where to write that check(the state franchise board wouldn't take it with an attached note), no form to fill out and literally nobody to contact. Therefore they are in no position to enforce. If the guilt was just tearing you up inside you could subtract that %7.5 from the total amount you were attempting to deduct as taxable income, but it would likely go unnoticed and further complicate the situation. I'm sure each state varies, but always talk to your tax advisor


----------



## se7en (Mar 20, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> just cancelled my B and H order, they are a day late.



Sweet, likely a +1 for me


----------



## swampler (Mar 21, 2012)

BuyDig.com is showing 1-2 days on the kit (told me via email coming in Thursday). The body only still says pre-order, will ship when available from Canon.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just noticed Samys (big local camera/video shop) has a St Patricks day special, pay no sales tax in store...but in the fine print its says except 5d3. LOOOL


----------



## Evannak (Mar 21, 2012)

decisions, decisions...local camera store has 5d m3...I preordered thru b&h, mar. 12, pay tax or wait until order fulfilled?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 21, 2012)

Evannak said:


> decisions, decisions...local camera store has 5d m3...I preordered thru b&h, mar. 12, pay tax or wait until order fulfilled?



Cancel your B&H, I want them to get through all of their pre-orders faster so I can buy one w/out local tax 

Even with next-day UPS air it'll be cheaper than local + tax.


----------



## se7en (Mar 21, 2012)

Evannak said:


> decisions, decisions...local camera store has 5d m3...I preordered thru b&h, mar. 12, pay tax or wait until order fulfilled?



You should definitely cancel.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 21, 2012)

se7en said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > just cancelled my B and H order, they are a day late.
> ...



I cancelled my BH preorder as well and bought the Adorama package deal. You can be another spot ahead in the BH queue...


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 21, 2012)

aZhu said:


> se7en said:
> 
> 
> > jlev23 said:
> ...



Speaking of B&H, what happened to the B&H pre-order queue thread??? It seems to have vanished.


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 21, 2012)

Evannak said:


> decisions, decisions...local camera store has 5d m3...I preordered thru b&h, mar. 12, pay tax or wait until order fulfilled?


depends how long you want to wait. within the first week B&H already had 10,000 orders


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 21, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> B&H just charged me in full for my 5dIII kit.  Which means I have to pay :'( But I get my 5DIII ;D
> 
> I have 2 day shipping, so maybe, just maybe, they will ship so I receive on the 22nd. Apple is famous for that.



mind sharing your order number except for the last two digits to give folks something to compare theirs to?


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 21, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> aZhu said:
> 
> 
> > se7en said:
> ...


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4158.0.html


----------



## Windza (Mar 21, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> JerryFish said:
> 
> 
> > This really concerns me becasue I my order was placed confirmed at 1:30AM PST on 3/2/2012. I guess not early enough. Probably cancel and find one locally :'(
> ...



I need some clarity on the pre-order timing front... I received my B&H order confirmation on March 2nd @ 3:21pm Aust. EST (UTC +10). 
By my calculation that converts to March 1st @ 9:21pm PST (UTC -8) or March 2nd @ 12:21am EST (UTC -5).

My order number is in the upper 526XX range and I was under the impression this would be somewhere in the first 250 ordered... can anyone verify this for me and put my mind at ease?


----------



## scottk (Mar 21, 2012)

Windza said:


> I need some clarity on the pre-order timing front... I received my B&H order confirmation on March 2nd @ 3:21pm Aust. EST (UTC +10).
> By my calculation that converts to March 1st @ 9:21pm PST (UTC -8) or March 1st @ 12:21am EST (UTC -5).
> 
> My order number is in the upper 526XX range and I was under the impression this would be somewhere in the first 250 ordered... can anyone verify this for me and put my mind at ease?



I think you might be calculating wrong. The B&H page came available very early AM US EST on March 2nd


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anyone got a strait answer as to where they are on the wait list with BH?


----------



## Windza (Mar 21, 2012)

scottk said:


> I think you might be calculating wrong. The B&H page came available very early AM US EST on March 2nd



Whoops... not calculating wrong... just typing wrong - was meant to be March *2nd* @ 12:21am U.S. EST (fixed)


----------



## Mike Ca (Mar 21, 2012)

For those not following Canon Rumors on twitter, the Canon Rumors guy tweeted this evening that B&H confirmed to him that they will get their shipment on March 21st and begin shipping pre-orders on March 22nd.

You can see the tweet here:

https://twitter.com/canonrumorsguy

3rd tweet down now, but will go further down.

There are some reports of credit cards being charged already by B&H, but these appear to be for very early orders. It is possible B&H already has a small quantity which they are using to fill the first few orders, but on March 21st they get a large shipment to fill a large number of pre-orders.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mike Ca said:


> For those not following Canon Rumors on twitter, the Canon Rumors guy tweeted this evening that B&H confirmed to him that they will get their shipment on March 21st and begin shipping pre-orders on March 22nd.
> 
> You can see the tweet here:
> 
> ...



Where did you read that the shipment on March 21st will be large? I didn't see anything on the CR twitter about that. Is this confirmed info?


----------



## dho81 (Mar 21, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> Where did you read that the shipment on March 21st will be large? I didn't see anything on the CR twitter about that. Is this confirmed info?



part of the conversation on twitter suggests that it's a large shipment (copy/pasted from the feed):

ctilley79 ‏ @ctilley79 
@canonrumorsguy I hope the got enough units to fulfill the order I made on 3/6.
5:26 PM - 20 Mar 12 via Twitter for iPhone · Details
Canon Rumors ‏ @canonrumorsguy Close
@ctilley79 You're going to be happy I think


----------



## nighstar (Mar 21, 2012)

Mike Ca said:


> For those not following Canon Rumors on twitter, the Canon Rumors guy tweeted this evening that B&H confirmed to him that they will get their shipment on March 21st and begin shipping pre-orders on March 22nd.



glad to hear that at least _someone_ is sticking to Canon's March 22nd date aside from Canon Australia (from what I hear Canon Australia has been holding stock in Sydney until the 21st for 22nd release).

i have no proof of this, but i imagine Amazon US will do the same (March 22nd shipping).


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 21, 2012)

dho81 said:


> takoman46 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you read that the shipment on March 21st will be large? I didn't see anything on the CR twitter about that. Is this confirmed info?
> ...



Hey thanks for pointing that out. Wow... That suggests that the order might be large enough to fulfill orders placed at least 4 days after the pre-order started. Pretty crazy! Not to mention good news for a lot more people if this proves to be true. In any case I hope at the least it's a large enough order to fill pre-orders placed within the first hour


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 21, 2012)

well I'm now panicking slightly. An order going in at 12:21 EST ends in 526xx, mine, which went in at 2:40am EST ends in 544xx! can that be right? 1800 orders in a couple of hours? if so, I'm not surprised B&H are not telling people they're getting cameras....


----------



## scottk (Mar 21, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> well I'm now panicking slightly. An order going in at 12:21 EST ends in 526xx, mine, which went in at 2:40am EST ends in 544xx! can that be right? 1800 orders in a couple of hours? if so, I'm not surprised B&H are not telling people they're getting cameras....



Wouldn't surprise me. I'm 12:33 am EST and I'm a 527XX, so that could be up to 100 orders in 12 minutes.


----------



## scottk (Mar 21, 2012)

scottk said:


> Drama79 said:
> 
> 
> > well I'm now panicking slightly. An order going in at 12:21 EST ends in 526xx, mine, which went in at 2:40am EST ends in 544xx! can that be right? 1800 orders in a couple of hours? if so, I'm not surprised B&H are not telling people they're getting cameras....
> ...




And that was BEFORE they publicly announced the pre-order, when it still said backorder


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 21, 2012)

after calming down, they are a national retailer with a global reputation, and heavy ad circulation on this here site. It's entirely predictable that they'd see that level of interest in a hot new product. When am I going to stop assuming cameras are a niche industry?!

And, if CR guy thinks they have a big shipment, perhaps I just need to scale up a bit. We've previously seen a palette, maybe two, so 20 units tops. I'm sure B&H will be getting many, many more units. If they DO meet that scale of pre-order, I think that might silence some of the negative nancies talking about customer service....


----------



## echojs (Mar 21, 2012)

scottk said:


> Drama79 said:
> 
> 
> > well I'm now panicking slightly. An order going in at 12:21 EST ends in 526xx, mine, which went in at 2:40am EST ends in 544xx! can that be right? 1800 orders in a couple of hours? if so, I'm not surprised B&H are not telling people they're getting cameras....
> ...



I ordered from B&H on 3/2/12 at 3:43pm CST. My order # ends in 636xx.. could that be indicative of 11,000 orders within a 16-hour period?


----------



## Bob_McBob (Mar 21, 2012)

12:54 EST, 532xx for me.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 21, 2012)

scottk said:


> Drama79 said:
> 
> 
> > well I'm now panicking slightly. An order going in at 12:21 EST ends in 526xx, mine, which went in at 2:40am EST ends in 544xx! can that be right? 1800 orders in a couple of hours? if so, I'm not surprised B&H are not telling people they're getting cameras....
> ...




LOL I'm at 12:34am EST and my order number is 528xx. So I guess it jumped up another hundred orders in the minute after you ordered.


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 21, 2012)

nighstar said:


> i have no proof of this, but i imagine Amazon US will do the same (March 22nd shipping).



If that was true, then they would've sent us an email telling us "shipping soon." At least that's how every other order I've placed on amazon has gone. After all, 3/22 is tomorrow. :-\


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 21, 2012)

echojs said:


> I ordered from B&H on 3/2/12 at 3:43pm CST. My order # ends in 636xx.. could that be indicative of 11,000 orders within a 16-hour period?



Let's not get too excited and assume all orders at B&H are for the 5D3. While I suspect they received a lot, they do sell other things.

I placed two orders (not for a 5D3 - I order that the second day) with B&H recently, one on the 14th and one on the 18th. My order numbers were 54000 apart. Using the logic in this thread that 1 order number translates into one order (which might or might not be true), B&H received about 13,500 orders per day. So, even if there were 11,000 orders in a 16-hour period, only 2,000 or so might be considered "abnormal" based on my average orders per day. Oh, and,I even forgot that my 4-day period spans a weekend (they don't accept orders on Saturday). So, 11,000 orders in a 16-hour period might not even be higher than normal.


----------



## Crapking (Mar 21, 2012)

Just to add a little fuel for fodder, my email confirmation came in 3/2/12 at 00:28 and I am very near the end of the xxxxx527xx, so I wonder how 'accurate' the email timing is - if it is based on the same 'clock' they sent it, or are the times on our emails based on when our email server clocks received it?


----------



## scruffysaint (Mar 21, 2012)

Lots of online retailers in the UK now showing stock of body only and kits. But still the larger outlets appear to have none.


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Mar 21, 2012)

scruffysaint said:


> Lots of online retailers in the UK now showing stock of body only and kits. But still the larger outlets appear to have none.



A friend of mine works for Jessops retail here in the UK and he personally took delivery of 5DIII bodies and 24-105 kits 2 days ago so they are in store ready for sale


----------



## martydo (Mar 21, 2012)

just check with Crutchfield and they only got a few units yesterday and they are sold already.


----------



## Freshprince08 (Mar 21, 2012)

lonelywhitelights said:


> scruffysaint said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of online retailers in the UK now showing stock of body only and kits. But still the larger outlets appear to have none.
> ...



I've had my pre-order with Jessops (body only) for a week, called them this morning to confirm stock arrival which I was told would be tomorrow, they said it had come in early and mine would be dispatched today for delivery tomorrow! They also said they had enough stock to cover their pre-orders "and some spare".

My only problem is I won't be around tomorrow to receive delivery....


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 21, 2012)

dho81 said:


> takoman46 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you read that the shipment on March 21st will be large? I didn't see anything on the CR twitter about that. Is this confirmed info?
> ...



I got one of the automatically generated emails this morning. My order was placed on the 6th. So I called CS at B&H and was told by the CSR who handled my call that they were expecting an shipment to come in on the *23rd*. When I asked where I was in line he took a few moments of searching and said I wasn't in the first shipment going out, which I figured, but could not give me any indication where I was after that. My guess is that he did not know the number of units in the second wave. So this begs the question of how often will they be re-stocked? Weekly? Twice a week?


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought 5D III yesterday March 20th at Crutchfield.com and got confirmation and UPS tracking number, which will arrive tomorrow March 22nd.

I posted this link yesterday around 1PM PCT, I believe CanonRumors members have cleared out their inventory in short period of time - both body only only and kit 24-105. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4542.0.html

Anyway....little update with BH as of March 21th 6:15AM PCT, I called BH to cancel my pre-order. They still *DO NOT *   know when 5D III will be ship 

Then...I asked the CS, do you have 5D III instock yet? The answer I got is "I do not have access to the inventory, I do not know"

Good Luck Guys


----------



## Rod Guajardo (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy crap Amazon, May 3rd, say what?! I placed my order March 2nd at 8am cst.


----------



## isaaclkoval (Mar 21, 2012)

What store in Oregon has them in stock? I live in Portland. Thanks!


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 21, 2012)

Rod Guajardo said:


> Holy crap Amazon, May 3rd, say what?! I placed my order March 2nd at 8am cst.



To be slightly fair to Amazon "by May 3rd" is between tomorrow and then. They're just covering their butts by not saying you'll get it friday and then it being delayed a week. Or a month. I'd be willing to put money on you getting yours long before May 3rd. But if that date is accurate I'm going to be very, very disappointed as I had to sell my camera and use a whole lot of amazon credit to afford just the body.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Mar 21, 2012)

Just spoke with BH repaid he said they expect to start shipping on the 22nd. Also, the 24-70 lens is on its way to them from Japan which he said could take a while. Encouraging to say the least.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 21, 2012)

Astrogarden said:


> > ...They're just covering their butts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. They're just following the book to move on and tell the next customer with the exact same question question the same unsatisfying answer. One way or another, we will all have our cameras, the impatient will just end up paying tax and the ones already stretching their budgets will have to wait.


----------



## peederj (Mar 21, 2012)

Amazon has a promise date concept which in that case is May 3. The rep was simply confirming that the expectation is they will meet the promise date. If they are not expecting to meet the promise date they cancel the order for you and let you know. 

They aren't always out to getcha.


----------



## TheAshleyJones (Mar 21, 2012)

GOT MINE!

Just picked the kit up from Jessops.

As the young people say: OMG!


----------



## se7en (Mar 21, 2012)

I just got off of the phone with B&H with the intent to cancel. At first the customer service rep stated they had no information but he would be willing to talk to a supervisor with the sales department to double check, this was after I expressed my frustration. He came back several minutes later and said something to the tune of 'they literally just updated the status on this product, you should expect your product(with two day shipping)to arrive by the end of this week or very early next week.' he also said that they got more kits than were pre-ordered so I will be on the first 'wave' despite my late preorder(03/12). I didn't ask about the bodies.

The beginning of next week is what I initially expected, so i'm happy....


----------



## castillophotodesign (Mar 21, 2012)

i got tired of waiting for an update from B&H, so i just called the local camera store they had it in stocky, so I just went and picked it up. OMG is amazing! the noise level at 12800 ISO is great


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 21, 2012)

To be fair to the big guys such as B&H and Amazon they did have preorder links open within hours of the annoucement and because they were the only links available to thousands of rabid customers who have been waiting for the 5d3 they probably have an absolutely collossal amount of preorders. They may be big but they are not infinitely big and will definitely not get enough from Canon to cover the many thousands of preorders they have received. 

Comparing them to a small store that provided no way for the masses to preorder but get a hundred cameras in and then have them for sale is a little unfair. The big guys order system is probably full of people preordered who have no intention of buying from them because they are either looking elsewhere so they can try and get their camera quicker and also people who just got on the list while they made up their minds if they even want the camera. Now actual release time is here a lot of preorders are going to be cancelled. Now when they are trying to get organized with how many 5d3s they are actually getting in and going to thier order list to ship they will have thousands of people up and cancelling their orders as they work, the list will be shrinking so fast people will be flying up the list. Probably people they could have told would be not getting in the 1st few shipments now will be.

I'm not saying Amazon and B&H are wonderful and have perfect customer service... *Just that this is a not a normal situation*. 

The hysterical I'm never going to buy anything from them again comments based on this current situation is a bit over the top. Once this all over and we all have our new cameras then perhaps both B&H and us customers can start behaving normally in our roles again...


----------



## RichATL (Mar 21, 2012)

se7en said:


> I just got off of the phone with B&H with the intent to cancel. At first the customer service rep stated they had no information but he would be willing to talk to a supervisor with the sales department to double check, this was after I expressed my frustration. He came back several minutes later and said something to the tune of 'they literally just updated the status on this product, you should expect your product(with two day shipping)to arrive by the end of this week or very early next week.' he also said that they got more kits than were pre-ordered so I will be on the first 'wave' despite my late preorder(03/12).



I hope you aren't teasing... because my order is in the 56xxx range (as opposed to the 52xxx people are reporting)...I ordered the morning of the 2nd...
I'm sure that 4k isn't all body only 5d's, but that's still a big shipment to come in a first wave me thinks.


----------



## Jemlnlx (Mar 21, 2012)

IN stock in Brooklyn:

The Imaging World
548 Driggs Ave
Brooklyn N.Y. 11211

Just ordered mine....


----------



## mspivak (Mar 21, 2012)

I also called B&H this morning. I pre-ordered the base model. The Rep said that it should ship later this week or early next week.


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 21, 2012)

Body is out of stock at the Imaging World... Kits in stock though, so I got that. Will ship today via overnight!

Thanks!


----------



## Jemlnlx (Mar 21, 2012)

Invertalon said:


> Body is out of stock at the Imaging World... Kits in stock though, so I got that. Will ship today via overnight!
> 
> Thanks!



Your very welcome...he said he only had 1 or 2 extra bodies that weren't pre ordered...I guess someone got to him before you. I ship to NJ, so free ground shipping should get there tomorrow  

Glad I could be of service.... Oh and I cancelled B&H and the guys said that they would probably have shipped tomorrow.....I asked how many in the first "batch" and he didnt know....


----------



## se7en (Mar 21, 2012)

RichATL said:


> I hope you aren't teasing... because my order is in the 56xxx range (as opposed to the 52xxx people are reporting)...I ordered the morning of the 2nd...
> I'm sure that 4k isn't all body only 5d's, but that's still a big shipment to come in a first wave me thinks.



I'm certainly not, lets hope the rep wasn't either!


----------



## bakker (Mar 21, 2012)

My body was sent today and will arrive tomorrow.  (The Netherlands)


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 21, 2012)

Jemlnlx said:


> Your very welcome...he said he only had 1 or 2 extra bodies that weren't pre ordered...I guess someone got to him before you. I ship to NJ, so free ground shipping should get there tomorrow
> 
> Glad I could be of service.... Oh and I cancelled B&H and the guys said that they would probably have shipped tomorrow.....I asked how many in the first "batch" and he didnt know....



He said they literally just sold the last body a minute or so before I called online. But he had kits and promised they would ship today via overnight. Win win for me though... Sell the 24-105L for $825 or so and still come out cheaper then Adorama, by about $50. Easy enough to sell a 24-105L 

It will be nice to have it tomorrow... Got all my exams done at school by tomorrow and can enjoy the camera!


----------



## Evannak (Mar 21, 2012)

canceled my order from b&h, picked up my 5d mark iii at local store, so happy right now  good luck peeps!


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 21, 2012)

Just ordered mine from B&H. While I'd really like to have mine as soon as possible, the $300 in sales tax (that a local shop would charge) helps me be a bit more patient. 

I don't understand the order numbers people are posting. My number is 10 digits long. 1019959XXX. Surely they haven't sold *that* many in the past three weeks.


----------



## bobkeenan (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a preorder with B&H (1030 PM PST) 1 march and have heard nothing since except the lame email everyone got. BUT.... I am also on the preorder list at our local camera shop in Portland. I called to see if they had any. They had 9 but they all sold to people higher on the list OR to a special PRO set of customers.

He said that they expect another shipment later this week and I would get mine from that shipment??


----------



## Creative Craig Creations (Mar 21, 2012)

Didn't get a chance to order mine from Adorama (body only) until 3/19. Does anyone have any idea when I might be seeing my new baby?


----------



## Bosman (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey guys, i got a nice surprise at 11:37 am this morn Mar 21st 2012. Norman Camera sent me an email confirmation of my 5dm3 being shipped. 

I did post a thread about where to get the kits before this but wanted to share the excitement with those who are talking about their pre-orders. Yea Baby!!

Someone posted that they are out already but i wonder if this forum is that effective....


----------



## RedEye (Mar 21, 2012)

I live not far from Norman, good to know they are quality.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 21, 2012)

RedEye said:


> I live not far from Norman, good to know they are quality.


Give them a call. I talked to Andy this morn after getting my ship confirmation. 800-900-6676 is the number there. I just called and spoke to Andy he said they are getting a bunch more kits tomorrow and will be able to ship as soon as they come in like they did for me today. They dont get told how many they will get from Canon but he expects a bunch.

They have fulfilled all their kit shipments for today of what they had in stock. He says you can order them today and be shipped to tomorrow.


----------



## jmlang (Mar 21, 2012)

I just canceled my order with B+H as I found a local camera store in southern CT that had them. They have a couple of kits and bodies available. PM me if you want the contact info. I promised the sales guy that I would not post it on the internet and have a wave of eager camera buyers crush his phone. Thanks!


----------



## bobkeenan (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: 5DIII pre-order thread......B&H*

Called B&H just now. Although I got preorder confirmation at 1035 PM 1 March. I was not one of the lucky ones to get one from the first batch. He felt certain that I would have it by mid-April.....

I gagged on that one. So he explained further that they are getting shipments every other day and that I should call back on Monday if I had not heard from them by then.

He said that they had 5000 preorders (for the body only)

I am checking other local shops now.....


----------



## albuht813 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ordered mine from ephotocraft.com just in time and they split the kit since I don't need the lens...should be here tomorrow! It's always great to find another online store that has free shipping and no tax.

I'm going to cancel my BH order as soon as I get a tracking number. I ordered from BH on 3/2/12 at 11:30am.

Good luck to everyone finding a camera this week.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 21, 2012)

And people were complaining that Canon priced this thing too high. They are probably producing more then the Nikon and still cannot serve all orders on time. Don't expect a price drop for a while now.


----------



## Makaveli6103 (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn Nebraska Furniture Mart on Omaha has body only is stock. I really do not want to pay tax but have no idea when Amazon is going to ship them. Decisions...


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 21, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Adorama - to upgrade my shipping.

The CS did confirm (by voice) a few times that my 5DmIII will ship today.

My order time was 12:41am Eastern 3/2

I'll update later when I get a tracking #


----------



## martydo (Mar 21, 2012)

I just ordered the kit from Norman camera. No sales tax to Virginia! He has more available- ask for Andy.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 21, 2012)

B&H will get their quota. Canon will not let them down. They move alot of Canon product.


----------



## martydo (Mar 21, 2012)

The logistics of receiving and then shipping out thousands of cameras would take many many days..if BH really did get 5000 preorders....


----------



## Bosman (Mar 21, 2012)

martydo said:


> I just ordered the kit from Norman camera. No sales tax to Virginia! He has more available- ask for Andy.


Great! Glad you took my advice!


----------



## Live Refocused (Mar 21, 2012)

I've used BH live chat twice in the past two days. At 1:45ET, the CSR said they still didn't know when the first batch was going to arrive. He towed the usual party line, but he did indicate that what he's being told is that BH isn't telling their customers anything because _Canon_ isn't telling them anything - a direct effort to point blame away from BH.

Now, I find it hard to fathom (and I told him so) that Canon hasn't shared information with BH. It may be withheld from their CSRs, but the idea that they don't have an alliance partner with whom they stay in close contact during Canon's biggest launch of the year is beyond belief. 

Whatever. It gets here when it gets here I guess. I was just hoping to shoot with it this weekend. Given that my order went through at 12:12AM ET, I still stand a good chance, but who knows. Certainly not CSRs at BH.


----------



## nikespex (Mar 21, 2012)

I spoke with a B&H rep this morning. He was very careful to not promise anything, but reading between the lines here is my understanding:

1) sounds like either haven't received their shipment or haven't had a chance to process it
2) the suggestion was that by end of business on Mar 22 they hope to have a better idea about the initial shipment
3) my order confirmation for body-only is timestamped 12:35am EST on Mar 2. Rep felt there was a good chance I would be in the first shipment (but no guarantees)

Hope this info is helpful.


----------



## dmphotopro (Mar 21, 2012)

is adorama going to have the bundle kit promo again?


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 21, 2012)

The worst day ever for me !! I almost ordered from ephotocraft (while it was still in stock earlier in the morning around 8 am PST) and the browser crashed on me only to realize that when I went back, it went out of stock. I know its crazy but I managed to get my pre-order at BH in only 4 days into the announcement and feel had a better chance this morning. Got excited for nothing. Now back to hoping for some update from BH. I know I will get it just not sure how huge pre-orders are everywhere, making me feel concerned. If any of you guys do see a good offer anywhere with no additional tax for body only, please message me. I am gonna be glued to this place today from work. I badly need to rest easy, unwanted nervousness and excitement


----------



## reking (Mar 21, 2012)

It is very interesting to see how many preorders B&H received and how many cancels they are also getting. I wonder what their actual ratio of completed orders vs. cancelled will be after all is said and done. It is nice to see the local shops getting a lot of the love and being able to fill orders for people. They need a break for once!


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 21, 2012)

For those who preordered from J&R (for 6% Shop Discover cashback), I just spoke with a CSR who wasn't able to tell me my place in the preorder queue, but told me that they expect to get a shipment sometime "this week", but couldn't be any more specific as to the date, quantity, etc. Hope they get a nice shipment considering they are a large retailer in NYC, and likely online too. Not nearly as many preorders as either B&H or Adorama, somewhere in the "few hundreds" when I placed my order about 8-9 days ago.


----------



## HighDefJunkies (Mar 21, 2012)

5D MARK III AVAILABILITY!!!!

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/5d-mark-iii-availability/


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 21, 2012)

I have just called B&H to ask about switching my preorder from body only to kit. Not because I think I'll get it quicker but because since I placed the order I have thought more about what I already knew about my lenses... that is neither a 17-40mm or a 70-300L make good general lenses for a full frame camera.

Anyways back to ther reason for posting.

The guy at B&H said that *changing from body to kit will NOT change my relative place in line.* 

My order has been updated and it now has a new cost but the order number has remained the same. He says I should gte it early next week. As for if he meant they'll ship it then or that I'll actually get my sticky paws on it then... I didnt think to ask. I guess even if youre in the first batch presuming B&H arent taking extra staff just to ship this there will be a time required to fill all the orders. If Canon dumps a whole mountain of 5d3's on them they still need to be processed, packed and shipped.

Now I think about it logically (from the limited information I have  ) your place in line is likely determined by your order number (or time)... so as they fill the orders they will move along a list of order numbers (or times) not have a separate list for each product. I am of course presuming the guy wasnt lying and they are told just to say yes and get more money out people when the option is there, you need to presume these things to function in like but you never can be sure can you...

So basically its not like lines of people at counters in a food court... you dont have to join the back of the noodle line if you decide you want to get noodles not pizza  You get to join the noodle line after the guy the joined the noodle line the same time you joined the pizza line... 

DISCLAIMER: This is just an analogy... This is not how it works in the food court in the mall... trying to join the noodle line in the middle may result in you getting a punch in the face!

Of course depending on where your mall is results may vary... you may either just get frowned at or you may get stabbed... neighbourhoods can be really different in this respect.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> I have just called B&H to ask about switching my preorder from body only to kit. Not because I think I'll get it quicker but because since I placed the order I have thought more about what I already knew about my lenses... that is neither a 17-40mm or a 70-300L make good general lenses for a full frame camera.
> 
> Anyways back to ther reason for posting.
> 
> ...


i was told the opposite from adorama, if i switch to the kit i would loose my place in line


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 21, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> 
> 
> > I have just called B&H to ask about switching my preorder from body only to kit. Not because I think I'll get it quicker but because since I placed the order I have thought more about what I already knew about my lenses... that is neither a 17-40mm or a 70-300L make good general lenses for a full frame camera.
> ...



I was told that I would likely lose my place in line if I switched when I asked in store at B&H last week. 

How did you ask? Phone, email, online chat or in person at the store? You might want to call Adorama with your order number and ask today now it is likely they are actually get shipments in they may be more willing to talk.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 21, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> Just got off the phone with Adorama - to upgrade my shipping.
> 
> The CS did confirm (by voice) a few times that my 5DmIII will ship today.
> 
> ...



And my Credit Card has just been Charged.

Looks like Adorama is Shipping Today.

Hope the whole preorder batch goes out for everyone else!

edit - this is a body only order


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 21, 2012)

OMG I GOT AN EMAIL FROM B&H!

Wait, it's a customer service survey. 

_seriously._


----------



## AKCalixto (Mar 21, 2012)

Body in stock

http://www.kenmorecamera.com/p-18864-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body.aspx


----------



## isaaclkoval (Mar 21, 2012)

Just ordered from Kenmore. Hopefully will get it by tomorrow!


----------



## dochawk (Mar 21, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off the phone with Adorama - to upgrade my shipping.
> ...



My credit card has also just been charged, I ordered the next morning so adorama must be filling alot of orders today


----------



## rumormiller (Mar 21, 2012)

Ordered from Adorama on 3/5. $50 test charge has been made. Called and the camera will ship today.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 21, 2012)

got it from crutchfield, called to cancel adorama and they are like sorry sir, its already on the truck, so now i have two coming, haha, comical!


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Seems like everyone will get their camera for the wedding season.


----------



## Ew (Mar 21, 2012)

Amazon preorder within first hours of avail per orders. Still no email, no charge, no nothing. 

"not yet shipped" !!!

I'll give them till 22nd am, and jump ship. 

Anyone have success w/ Amazon?????


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 21, 2012)

rumormiller said:


> Ordered from Adorama on 3/5. $50 test charge has been made. Called and the camera will ship today.


Same here except I have a full charge on my credit card. Got an email saying it has been packed and will ship by end of today.


----------



## prayharder (Mar 21, 2012)

I ordered from B&H March 1st 10:39 Pacific. I called B&H today and they said that I was indeed on the first shippement, but it looked like it wouldn't ship out till next week sometime. How is this possible? Anyone get a shipment notification from B&H?


----------



## sbartoli (Mar 21, 2012)

Just ordered mine from Kenmore Camera and it is shipping overnight. I will have it tomorrow. They still have bodies in stock.

http://www.kenmorecamera.com/p-18864-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body.aspx


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 21, 2012)

Adorama order will ship today or tomorrow. Not ordered till the afternoon on March 2nd, so the first batch will be pretty generous, it seems. Status still says pending, but found out when they tried to charge my card. CS was VERY nice.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 21, 2012)

Ew said:


> Amazon preorder within first hours of avail per orders. Still no email, no charge, no nothing.
> 
> "not yet shipped" !!!
> 
> ...


I ordered from amazon at 230am cst on the 2nd. Still not a whisper of a detail.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 21, 2012)

I call B&H earl;y this morning about a 1/2 hr after they opened and spoke to a CSR who basically said that the cameras arriving on the 23rd but didn't think I'd make the first pre-order, which I figured. However, he had no clue when the next order would go out. I called back after reading on this thread that someone was told that some cameras "had just been posted on their inventory." so I called back and this time asked to speak to a sales rep, gave him my order number and he told m he had no clue when the shipment was coming in that they were "waiting to hear from the manufacturer." Sound familiar? so I decided to call the closest camera store (1 1/2 hrs away) and confirm my spot which I reserved last night. They are getting several in and I'm 6th on the list so not today. But they expect a few to trickle in on a regular basis. So B&H order is about to be cancelled. If they just got a uniform story and were gave some bit of reliable info out... Oh, and I asked if they would be shipping from Apr 3-9 (Passover) and the SR said no they were closed. So they better get as many out as they can before then! Oh well, I'll spend the money in state. PS: they have a few kits available now so I floated the idea of adding my 24-105 to the sale of my 5DII to my son-in-law. The price is a bit higher than what he was expecting to pay for just the 5DII-so I hope to hear from him by the end of the day. Maybe I'll have one sooner than I think. anyway, good luck to everyone. I hope you all get your cameras soon.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 21, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off the phone with Adorama - to upgrade my shipping.
> ...



Tracking Number Received.

The 5DmIII is on its way!

Lets see how deep this goes for all the adorama orders - what time?


----------



## tony_e (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm surprised more people are not ditching Amazon at this point and going with independent stores...

If anyone uses the "tax" excuse, it's just stupid. You have to declare it eventually...


----------



## Makaveli6103 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ew said:


> Amazon preorder within first hours of avail per orders. Still no email, no charge, no nothing.
> 
> "not yet shipped" !!!
> 
> ...



Nothing here also. I ordered on March 2 at 1:30AM CST. If I don't hear anything by tomorrow I am going to Nebraska Furniture Mart and buying one.


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 21, 2012)

*1DX coming but Renting a 5D3 to check it out...*

LensRentals.com has a great deal on the 5DIII. About $250 for 4 days, including the Battery Grip, insurance and overnight service.

Although I already preordered a 1DX to replace my 1D4, the 5D seems like a nice second studio camera. 

I rented a 24-105 from LensRentals to test last week and their service is brilliant. Fast, reliable and super easy. I totally recommend them.

Even though it is not in topic, the 24-105 has the perfect zoom range for me but the focusing speed and accuracy sucked compared to my 24-70 2.8L. 30% of the photos were out of focus or not sharp enough. Renting it gave me a chance to check it out and work for a few days and now I know it doesn't work. I already preordered the new 24-70 2.8L II from Adorama.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 21, 2012)

tony_e said:


> I'm surprised more people are not ditching Amazon at this point and going with independent stores...
> 
> If anyone uses the "tax" excuse, it's just stupid. You have to declare it eventually...


You're supposed to, whether or not that actually happens is another matter. I'd love to just walk into a store and pick one up today, however I put about a grand worth of amazon credit towards this purchase and couldn't afford to pay for the camera out of pocket otherwise right now.


----------



## tony_e (Mar 21, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> tony_e said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised more people are not ditching Amazon at this point and going with independent stores...
> ...



That's fair 

I hope Amazon ships soon - I know it's frustrating to wait and wait. I seem to remember something similar happening with 5D2 orders too...


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 21, 2012)

tony_e said:


> I'm surprised more people are not ditching Amazon at this point and going with independent stores...
> 
> If anyone uses the "tax" excuse, it's just stupid. You have to declare it eventually...


How is saving almost $400 stupid? Where I live we do not have to report purchases from out of state that we didn't pay taxes on. I know of very few states that do.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 21, 2012)

CR Facebook post: 
Canon Rumors Adorama has started to ship the 5D Mark III, B&H and Amazon to follow almost immediately.
Hoping to get away from the computer for a bit and come back to an email from Amazon!


----------



## daveburlo (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Guys

Im in the UK and received my 2 off 5d111 on last friday (16th March). see happy wife, as she can now have some new shoes!!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 21, 2012)

As almost all of my purchases are through B&H and Amazon, it was painful to cancel with B&H. I waited until I got my tracking number from Kenmore Camera. I talked with them on the phone multiple times and they seemed really customer friendly. Amazing how this little family owned shop still has stock. http://www.kenmorecamera.com/p-18864-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body.aspx

Good luck all,

Brian


----------



## prayharder (Mar 21, 2012)

I've bought from Kenmore before, they are great people!


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 21, 2012)

Everyone is saying "good luck", as if the D3 is hard to come by. The street date still hasn't happened. We know big orders are incoming. I know a new camera is exciting, but seriously... a little perspective here people.


----------



## joehewitt (Mar 21, 2012)

I had a pre-order in with Amazon and now I'm sitting here holding my 5D Mark III, but no thanks to Amazon. I'm surprised at what poor service they provided here. I won't be pre-ordering any more high-demand items from them again.

Thanks to this forum I went down to San Jose Camera to pick up my camera. They still have a few left, so hurry down there like I just did! I love you guys.


----------



## Ew (Mar 21, 2012)

Sure, perspective is good.... But the nerves are exceeding March 1st/2nd levels...


----------



## AKCalixto (Mar 21, 2012)

Kencamera is our local store in Seattle. Folks there are great !!!


----------



## tony_e (Mar 21, 2012)

rporterfield said:


> tony_e said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised more people are not ditching Amazon at this point and going with independent stores...
> ...



I thought it was most states, but I may be wrong! Hey, if you don't need to declare it, then that sounds good! 

For what it's worth, I paid $225 tax on mine...


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 21, 2012)

Good news / bad news time for B&H orders:

I just livechatted with a Customer services rep called Greg. I was patient, and asked if he could tell me if my order was likely to make the first batch, and apologised for hassling him as they must have millions of these enquiries.

Also don't forget, there were close to 2000 orders we think before me in the line (order ends 544xx)

He says my order will be filled "sometime next week"

So yay, as I don't need it until the week after. And also yay, as it's a big shipment, and I'm guessing they'll be flat out filling the orders over the weekend. 
Boo for all those hoping for a camera from B&H by the weekend, I guess.


----------



## prayharder (Mar 21, 2012)

My B&H order ends with 536xx, and was confirmed on the first order, but was also told that mine wouldn't ship till next week.


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder what the hell is happening with amazon.com... the least they could do is give some estimate of time.


----------



## HighDefJunkies (Mar 21, 2012)

Got my delivery confirmation from Adorama a couple hours ago. I'll have mine tomorrow!!! Finally the wait is almost over.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 21, 2012)

Amazon warehouses are enormous, (as in, the size of a town - google it) and all over the country. Their stock is kept all over the place to aid distribution. Customer services will have no idea what is coming in (Amazon a) sells EVERYTHING, and b) also re-sells for many vendors) or when it's available. 

It's like going to the supermarket for flowers, and calling ahead to ask what kind of tulips they have. Call the flower shop, they'll know, it's their business. The guy on the phone at the supermarket will just tell you he's got flowers, and you can have a bunch soon.*



*this metaphor sounded way better in my head.


----------



## eeek (Mar 21, 2012)

Got a sad email that my ordered had been denied. Called my bank, seems they have a new limit. Got that changed, which was oddly very dificult. It should have been step 1) see if money is in account. step 2) approve. Regardless, they raised the limit, Adorama reran it and my camera should be on the way no later than tomorrow.


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 21, 2012)

Kenmore seems to have come through !! Just got the tracking number from them, should be with me within 2 days. Called up BH to cancel pre-order, they still dont have a clue when they will get stock or push them out. I ordered on the 6th so wasn't hoping on making into the first cut of people. Now I breathe a little more easier and relax while the camera makes it way to me. Excellent service at Kenmore. Will post again when I have it with me. All the best to the others !! the wallet just feels lighter all of a sudden


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine shipped from the Imaging World... Fedex overnight, ill have by 3pm tomorrow! ;D


----------



## bobkeenan (Mar 21, 2012)

*I got mine!!*

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Just picked it up at locak Portlands Pro Supply. I was on the list but a call to them this AM resulted in bad news....they had them but not for me. Then two hours later... "Come and pick it up". Someone must have canceled. Now i need to cancel my B&H order quick!!


----------



## waving_odd (Mar 21, 2012)

HighDefJunkies said:


> Got my delivery confirmation from Adorama a couple hours ago. I'll have mine tomorrow!!! Finally the wait is almost over.



Me too!


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 21, 2012)

avbmenon said:


> Kenmore seems to have come through !! Just got the tracking number from them, should be with me within 2 days. Called up BH to cancel pre-order, they still dont have a clue when they will get stock or push them out. I ordered on the 6th so wasn't hoping on making into the first cut of people. Now I breathe a little more easier and relax while the camera makes it way to me. Excellent service at Kenmore. Will post again when I have it with me. All the best to the others !! the wallet just feels lighter all of a sudden



Kenmore Camera is great, I live about 15 miles from them and buy most of my stuff there. Nice group and very helpful.


----------



## sbartoli (Mar 21, 2012)

Just got my overnight tracking number from Kenmore. Looks like mine will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## nikespex (Mar 21, 2012)

prayharder said:


> My B&H order ends with 536xx, and was confirmed on the first order, but was also told that mine wouldn't ship till next week.



When were you told your order wouldn't ship until next week? My order ends with 528xx and I was told this morning I should be in the first shipment. It seemed to me like the first shipment orders would be sent out Thursday evening at earliest. I'm guessing you and I are about 800 orders apart in the queue.


----------



## cdang (Mar 21, 2012)

For you Aussies, camera house in Leederville has them for 3,599 again.

http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/digital-slr-cameras/canon-dslrs


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2012)

cdang said:


> For you Aussies, camera house in Leederville has them for 3,599 again.
> 
> http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/digital-slr-cameras/canon-dslrs



they get their next shipment in early april I think the initial lot are all gone now, I'm glad I managed to get into the first batch.


----------



## prayharder (Mar 21, 2012)

nikespex said:


> prayharder said:
> 
> 
> > My B&H order ends with 536xx, and was confirmed on the first order, but was also told that mine wouldn't ship till next week.
> ...



I was told that at 12:15 pacific today.


----------



## Goines (Mar 22, 2012)

prayharder said:


> nikespex said:
> 
> 
> > prayharder said:
> ...



Hmm... I hope that is wrong. My order is 527xx and my status was 'backordered' not 'preorder' when i put my order through. I was surprised it let me order it.  I've confirmed with them in the past that everything should be ready to go. But, I assumed they would be sending them out tomorrow and next day shipping would get it to me on friday. I hope that's the case.


----------



## prayharder (Mar 22, 2012)

Goines said:


> prayharder said:
> 
> 
> > nikespex said:
> ...



That was my assumption too, but man they so far seemed to have dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 22, 2012)

i already have mine coming but for the benefit of others, posting the following reply, in response to "when do you get stock again with crutchfield", they replied much later in the day but here goes:

_"Thank you very much for your email and for your interest in Crutchfield.
Regarding your inquiry, the Canon EOS 5D Mark III Body Only camera is currently on backorder from the manufacturer with an undetermined ETA. As of our last contact with Canon they were unable to provide us with a firm delivery date, and so we have simply listed the item as out of stock. However you can certainly pre-order this item on our website so that you can reserve the first available unit once stock arrives. Placing a reserve order might be a good idea to ensure you're on the list to receive one as soon as possible.

Our website is updated daily with the latest news on item availability."_


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered free shipping from Adorama minutes after it was available, and I will be getting mine on Monday. Not too shabby


----------



## Rainier (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered the body only from Amazon on March 2, 2012. My status was updated to "Shipping Soon" moments ago, and my card has been charged. Oh my! If they ship it tomorrow, I'm hoping I get it by this Saturday (Amazon Prime). ;D


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 22, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I am so jealous of everyone who has one on order!!!
> 
> What do I have to do to make some money? I'm just a poor grad student!!!



Start your own business.


----------



## kevinmundo (Mar 22, 2012)

Just called B&H and customer support still don't have the camera ready for shipping even if you are in the early pre-order. The guy said maybe by Monday. Sorry that's not good enough since everyone else is already shipping. I canceled my order and went over to Adorama. Better you call them so you can make sure they take your order. B&H totally dropped the ball on this release. I don't think I will do pre-order with them again. I would probably order items they have in stock.


----------



## kimloris (Mar 22, 2012)

tasteofjace said:


> Picking mine up today from a store called Pictureline in Salt Lake City Utah.
> 
> I pre ordered on March 2nd and also paid for it, so it put me at the top of their list.



Thank you for the pictureline info, I would never have found the store without your post.
I ordered online yesterday and will receive my camera tomorrow (it is already in a UPS truck).
I will have a busy week-end 

Maybe I canceled the Adorama bundle too early but I received an email from CS saying that "Currently, there is no official ETA from the manufacturer. They determine when we get our first batch and how many we receive per batch. Orders are fulfilled in the order we received them, on a first come first serve basis. We cannot share line placement nor can we estimate what batch your order may be fulfilled in. Please bear with us as we are the mercy of the manufacturer." and it scared me since my order was made on 3/20 and no free SD card nor free backpack is worth waiting months...
Besides, the overnight shipping almost cost as much as the price of the Sandisk card anyway and from where I live (WA), Salt Lake UPS ground takes 2 days.

To sum-up: 
1- No regrets at all to have canceled my early B&H pre-order, I would still be waiting in the dark.
2- Maybe I canceled too fast from Adorama but with my late pre-order of the bundle, I could not have been in the first batch anyway.
3- Really happy to buy from a local small store (just hope that I will not have to discover if they have a good customer service for return/exchange if my camera or lens have issues)


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 22, 2012)

i might be the first one in Los angeles to receive mine!
Los Angeles, CA, United States 03/22/2012 5:28 A.M.	Departure Scan
loving crutchfield for being on it and with the reward points for the purchase ill be able to get 3-4 back up batteries from them(in 30 days)
i was too late canceling adorama, they told me i was one of the lucky ones and it was already on the truck. so I'm going to make one of my friends really happy, but that one won't be here until tuesday.
i only wish i had a charged battery for when it arrives.


----------



## kimloris (Mar 22, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> i only wish i had a charged battery for when it arrives.



That's right...Good Tip !
I need to be sure to recharge my 7D battery today, I took lots of pics last week-end and it's probably half full.
I am so glad that it is the same battery ! ;D


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 22, 2012)

kevinmundo said:


> Just called B&H and customer support still don't have the camera ready for shipping even if you are in the early pre-order. The guy said maybe by Monday. Sorry that's not good enough since everyone else is already shipping. I canceled my order and went over to Adorama. Better you call them so you can make sure they take your order. B&H totally dropped the ball on this release. I don't think I will do pre-order with them again. I would probably order items they have in stock.



In all fairness, B&H didn't drop the ball, the cameras haven't been delivered to them... that's Canon's fault. It seems that the shipments hit the west coast first which makes sense since it's the shortest route and from there are being trucked/flown eastward. I've read a few stores in Indy and Ohio have gotten them earlier this week but not sure how that happened and it wasn't wide spread. Adorama got their shipment yesterday and their distribution center is in NJ so I'm guessing that B&H got theirs last night or will get them today. Once they get them they have to unload, scan into inventory , then start packaging and then finally ship so maybe by the end of today folks will start getting updates. 

I'm in Seattle and believe me it's been driving me crazy knowing my local stores have the bodies; I could have bought it twice now from my favorite store (seems they've had two shipments not sure of the size though but they are a relatively small store) but I don't want to have to pay the $360 in sales tax (ordered body only, extra battery and pearstone dual battery charger). In WA I don't have to pay taxes at the end of the year on internet purchases so I do actually save the money. I have my order with B&H and I will just wait for them to ship it which should be in the first wave based on my order number.


----------



## gtowndave (Mar 22, 2012)

Rainier said:


> I ordered the body only from Amazon on May 2, 2012. My status was updated to "Shipping Soon" moments ago, and my card has been charged. Oh my! If they ship it tomorrow, I'm hoping I get it by this Saturday (Amazon Prime). ;D



I'm assuming you meant March 2, but what time did you order on that day? I also ordered the morning of the 2nd and haven't heard anything yet. I'm hoping your post is good news for me!


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it's good news for all! Or Amazon jumping the gun. Confirmation email received at 2:33:02 AM CST March 2.


----------



## Lloyd50 (Mar 22, 2012)

Picked up my pre order from keeble and schuchat in Palo Alto on the 19th, im a happy man!


----------



## mbiedermann (Mar 22, 2012)

BestBuy stores have the cameras in stock and are sellling them since this morning.

The funny thing is that my online order entered within 1 hour of the pre-order page being available on 03/02 wasn't going to ship for another week or two. So I asked them to switch my BestBuy.com order to store pickup and that's how I got it today.

Happy photo making!


----------



## scottk (Mar 22, 2012)

Lots of B&H folks are getting charged right now and our order status has changed to "sent to warehouse". Sounds like shipping soon!


----------



## prayharder (Mar 22, 2012)

scottk said:


> Lost of us B&H folks are getting charged right now and our order status has changed to "sent to warehouse". Sounds like shipping soon!



I just checked mine, it's now "In stock, sent to warehouse" too!!! Man I can't wait.


----------



## Rainier (Mar 22, 2012)

gtowndave said:


> Rainier said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the body only from Amazon on May 2, 2012. My status was updated to "Shipping Soon" moments ago, and my card has been charged. Oh my! If they ship it tomorrow, I'm hoping I get it by this Saturday (Amazon Prime). ;D
> ...



Oops, I meant "March", haha!  I don't recall what time of the day it was, but probably around 10AM (PST).


----------



## CMI (Mar 22, 2012)

Rainier said:


> I ordered the body only from Amazon on May 2, 2012. My status was updated to "Shipping Soon" moments ago, and my card has been charged. Oh my! If they ship it tomorrow, I'm hoping I get it by this Saturday (Amazon Prime). ;D



I ordered from Amazon the at 6:30 am on Mar 2, still nothing. I have Prime too. Man whats up?


----------



## pbarr86 (Mar 22, 2012)

Add me to the list of people that just got their shipping notification from Adorama ;D


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 22, 2012)

My B&H still says backordered 

Like I say, I can wait until next week - maybe wednesday? before I panic.


----------



## aluckyshot (Mar 22, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> My B&H still says backordered
> 
> Like I say, I can wait until next week - maybe wednesday? before I panic.



Same here. No panic though...unless we run into the April 6 Passover shutdown!


----------



## Goines (Mar 22, 2012)

Just spoke with B&H customer service, my order (#527xx) is in the warehouse and will be going out (overnight) tonight. 

UPDATE: I now have a UPS tracking number. yay!


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I wonder what their first consignment was? 1000? 3000? 500? 

If some of us have been told "sometime next week", that could mean a second order very quickly. 

Oh I don't know. I hate guessing! My shipping refund got processed by them - maybe that's a sign? I'll just be over here, gently rocking and sobbing in the corner.


----------



## prayharder (Mar 22, 2012)

Goines said:


> Just spoke with B&H customer service, my order (#527xx) is in the warehouse and will be going out (overnight) tonight.
> 
> UPDATE: I now have a UPS tracking number. yay!



I called them up and changed my 2nd day to overnight, since mine is supposed to be shooing out today. With I spoke with the CS rep, he said that it is already to ship out, and I should have it tomorrow. 

Now to stalk the UPS guy tomorrow.


----------



## pwfitz (Mar 22, 2012)

I preordered on March 2nd from B&H. I can't wait for it to ship. I am thoroughly enjoying the wait. This is the closest I have felt to Christmas Eve from my childhood since...my childhood.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 22, 2012)

kevinmundo said:


> Just called B&H and customer support still don't have the camera ready for shipping even if you are in the early pre-order. The guy said maybe by Monday. Sorry that's not good enough since everyone else is already shipping. I canceled my order and went over to Adorama. Better you call them so you can make sure they take your order. B&H totally dropped the ball on this release. I don't think I will do pre-order with them again. I would probably order items they have in stock.



Why did you cancel with B&H? They are shipping pre-orders today and it does seem that they received a huge shipment! A ton of users including myself have already received credit charges, "Shipped" status changes, and UPS tracking numbers! Updates are being posted on the B&H order Queue thread. So although B&H lost a lot points for lack of communication, they at least made good on the March 22nd deadline


----------



## Jacky Canon (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Folks, 

Just spoke with a sales person at the imaging world, he told me they are getting in more 5d III body's and kits on Monday march 26 so i placed an order for my body overnight shipping (feels better than waiting on a pre-order lists when i know the shipping date), so next week Tuesday will be MY SUPER TUESDAY (cant wait.)


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 22, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> Why did you cancel with B&H? They are shipping pre-orders today and it does seem that they received a huge shipment! A ton of users including myself have already received credit charges, "Shipped" status changes, and UPS tracking numbers! Updates are being posted on the B&H order Queue thread. So although B&H lost a lot points for lack of communication, they at least made good on the March 22nd deadline



Must have been too impatient, now they will be waiting longer (unless they didn't place their order with B&H until the 15th or something then they were probably in for a long wait). ;D


----------



## prayharder (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got my UPS tracking number for my B&H order!


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 22, 2012)

prayharder said:


> I just got my UPS tracking number for my B&H order!



Me too


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

So where do you think a girl like me will end up in the shipping queue when I ordered mine on the 7th? At this moment I am feeling very sad... :'(


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 22, 2012)

my order changed in the last half hour to "in stock, sent to warehouse" ! YES.

Meaning B&H got over 2000 units in their first delivery. No wonder it took a while to arrive! (no tracking or despatch email yet, just refreshing their server like a you-know-what)


----------



## Rainier (Mar 22, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> I think it's good news for all! Or Amazon jumping the gun. Confirmation email received at 2:33:02 AM CST March 2.



Has yours updated? I just got the confirmation from Amazon that mine has shipped!


----------



## siliconhybrid (Mar 22, 2012)

WHOOO HOOOOOO>...

I got an email from Amazon, today is the ship date 2/22 delivery estimate 2/23 (only 1 day) with my Prime account


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 22, 2012)

got mine from crutchfield! i might be the first in Los Angeles!


----------



## pwfitz (Mar 22, 2012)

I pre-ordered at 5 AM on March 2nd from B&H. Order status now has a UPS tracking number. I can't wait!


----------



## tomgomes (Mar 22, 2012)

I just received notice from Amazon that my 5D MarkIII was shipped today (Thursday 3-22) and will arrive tomorrow. For $3.99 extra, I got next day shipping. Can't wait!!


----------



## thehanyo (Mar 22, 2012)

I got mine today! I called around New York City and K&M had one they said they would sell me if I begged. Body-only. Cancelled my B&H order. Woohoo! They also have the D800, for anyone interested in the NYC area.


----------



## ags83642 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi All,
I ordered from Amazon on March 2 8:20AM MST. I just got a has shipped e-mail and a delivery date of Friday 3/23


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone order after the 2nd from B&H get a notice yet? I ordered the 4th and am now very sad as well, Henry Posner from B&H responded to me on another forum but can't give details other than another shipment is coming in next week to B&H.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anybody who has got their order with B&H show anything other then "BackOrdered" status?


----------



## gtowndave (Mar 22, 2012)

ags83642 said:


> Hi All,
> I ordered from Amazon on March 2 8:20AM MST. I just got a has shipped e-mail and a delivery date of Friday 3/23



I ordered on March 2 at 10:30 AM (EST). That would be only ten minutes after your order. I hope I hear something soon! BTW - Did you order the kit or the body only?


----------



## prayharder (Mar 22, 2012)

XanuFoto said:


> Has anybody who has got their order with B&H show anything other then "BackOrdered" status?



Yes check this out:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4158.0.html


----------



## CMI (Mar 22, 2012)

gtowndave said:


> ags83642 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...





I ordered from Amazon 6:32am on March 2nd (body only)
this is a chat I just had with them.

Queen:Yes, I see this is for the Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body) , right? 1:24:42 PM

Me:yes1:24:51 PM

Queen:In understand that you contacted us about this already yesterday and the shipping date is still unknown since the item is still with the supplier. I am sorry for the delay. But rest assured that we will keep your order open until we get the item and we will email you right away. 1:26:12 PM

Me:I ordered this item hours after Amazon started taking pre orders on March 2nd. Others are starting to ship from Amazon so how could it be still with the supplier? When you spend $3,500 you expect answers. 1:28:22 PM

Queen:I understand how you fell Lynn and I am sorry, I cannot confirm that someone had shipping soon status already because by far, we are getting this concern and I can assure you that we do not have the item yet and if we do we make sure to be fair with the customers to ship it right away as they pre ordered it. You have not been charged yet as well since we charge upon shipping not upon ordering. 1:30:13 PM

Me:so my pre order will be filled in order that is was received? No one should get this before me, that ordered after I did?1:32:19 PM

Queen:Yes, that's correct.

someone is lying.....


----------



## Waiting on Godot (Mar 22, 2012)

CMI said:


> gtowndave said:
> 
> 
> > ags83642 said:
> ...



Agreed. Considering how many times I've contacted Amazon (and the responses I've received), I'm skeptical until I see screenshots.


----------



## The19th (Mar 22, 2012)

Waiting on Godot said:


> Agreed. Considering how many times I've contacted Amazon (and the responses I've received), I'm skeptical until I see screenshots.



Screenshot? There are two here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4430.msg93877.html#msg93877


----------



## callaesthetics (Mar 22, 2012)

i was kinda upset with Amazon because it seems like they were not fulfilling orders on a first come first serve basis. Many who ordered after me (2:16am Mar 2) are alreading getting their shipment notices. I cancelled and ordered with Norman Camera, MI and will be receiving it tomorrow.


----------



## Waiting on Godot (Mar 22, 2012)

The19th said:


> Waiting on Godot said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Considering how many times I've contacted Amazon (and the responses I've received), I'm skeptical until I see screenshots.
> ...



Indeed. Color me a believer. And a jealous one at that! There must be a correlation between shipping priority and destination relative to distribution center. Here's to hoping...


----------



## nikespex (Mar 22, 2012)

B&H orders are now shipping. My body-only order #528xx shipped today. Expected delivery is Monday via UPS 2-day.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 22, 2012)

Just got off the phone with the guy at Norman Camera (4:00 CST), and I'm going to have one tomorrow.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone received a shipping notice from Amazon that ordered the 5D3 w/24-105 kit? I ordered my kit on 3/2 at 9:30AM PST and received an email that my order would ship on April 2nd. The Amazon website currently says my order "Not yet shipped". 

Are bodies shipping first, then kits?


----------



## Jacky Canon (Mar 22, 2012)

fotoray said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notice from Amazon that ordered the 5D3 w/24-105 kit? I ordered my kit on 3/2 at 9:30AM PST and received an email that my order would ship on April 2nd. The Amazon website currently says my order "Not yet shipped".
> 
> Are bodies shipping first, then kits?



B&H have this kits in stock, get it before its too late 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847546-REG/Canon_5260B009_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 22, 2012)

Waiting is over...mine just arrived


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 22, 2012)

*Reverse Order*

Funny how the cameras were announced:
1Dx --> D4 --> D800 --> 5D3

And they are being released:
5D3 --> D800 --> D4 --> 1Dx

I just don't understand.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Reverse Order*



smirkypants said:


> Funny how the cameras were announced:
> 1Dx --> D4 --> D800 --> 5D3
> 
> And they are being released:
> ...



D4 is out isnt it? didnt it come out before the 5Dmk3


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Reverse Order*



wickidwombat said:


> D4 is out isnt it? didnt it come out before the 5Dmk3


I suppose it depends upon how one defines out. There are like 4 people who have them.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Reverse Order*



smirkypants said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > D4 is out isnt it? didnt it come out before the 5Dmk3
> ...



hehe thats out isnt it?


----------



## prayharder (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Reverse Order*



smirkypants said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > D4 is out isnt it? didnt it come out before the 5Dmk3
> ...



The D4 did come out first, I have a friend that has one.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Reverse Order*


The D4 did come out first, I have a friend that has one.
[/quote]
I preordered a D4 over a month ago to use with a 200-400 lens... nothing. crickets. I ordered a 5D3 last night and it's already on its way to my house. But I suppose technically I'm wrong, even though nobody has one.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 23, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Waiting is over...mine just arrived



I pick mine up Monday when I get back from a trip I am on. Cancelled B&H-I was a March 6 pre-order. Got on a short waiting list from a local store and hour+ drive from where I live. I was 6th on their waiting list but they had a kit with the 24-105. I had a buyer lined up for my 5D2 (my son-in-law) asked if he wanted a kit lens as well. He said yes, we struck a deal and today I bought the 5D3 with kit lens!! If I was home it'd be in my hot little hands. I got the idea to go local or other sources form you Dylan, so thanks! If I waited for my pre-order it wouldn't have arrived until the end of the month or early April - at least for those of you in a similar time frame, I hope my calculations are wrong. Atlesat those behind me are one spot closer. To all, ENJOY whenever you get yours!


----------



## bkdavill (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anyone else heard from Adorama? Sales reps seem to be very unreliable.....they tell me they haven't received any MIII's but I see confirmations on this thread. Calling around now.


----------



## prayharder (Mar 23, 2012)

bkdavill said:


> Has anyone else heard from Adorama? Sales reps seem to be very unreliable.....they tell me they haven't received any MIII's but I see confirmations on this thread. Calling around now.



I was told that the one I ordered from Adorama, definitely didn't make it on the first batch...it still says pending. That was yesterday about noon pacific.


----------



## bkdavill (Mar 23, 2012)

prayharder said:


> bkdavill said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else heard from Adorama? Sales reps seem to be very unreliable.....they tell me they haven't received any MIII's but I see confirmations on this thread. Calling around now.
> ...



Also have the "Pending", I feel it will be worth the wait. People are posting footage and unboxing videos, waiting to see what Phillip Bloom has to say about it.


----------



## bkdavill (Mar 23, 2012)

Phillip Bloom's take.

http://philipbloom.net/2012/03/22/5dmk3/


----------



## pbarr86 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine is on the big Brown Truck out for delivery from Adorama 



bkdavill said:


> prayharder said:
> 
> 
> > bkdavill said:
> ...


----------



## bkdavill (Mar 23, 2012)

Cameta.com is 100% certain that they will be getting in a shipment today (Body Only), he has Kits on hand. Between them and Adorama we will see who gets my money first.


----------



## kwwalla (Mar 23, 2012)

pbarr86 said:


> Mine is on the big Brown Truck out for delivery from Adorama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's called the chocolate truck ;D


----------



## frisk (Mar 23, 2012)

My 5D3 just arrived, ordered from Adorama - pretty fast delivery, considering that the package went:

New Jersey -> Philadelphia -> Köln (Germany) -> Reykjavik (Iceland)

I'm pretty happy now...


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Reverse Order*



smirkypants said:


> Funny how the cameras were announced:
> 1Dx --> D4 --> D800 --> 5D3
> 
> And they are being released:
> ...



Let hope the best was saved for last!

8)


----------



## photoxication (Mar 23, 2012)

Ordered from Amazon on the 16th. I TOTALLY understand how that kid who wanted a Red Rider BB gun felt.


----------



## kimloris (Mar 23, 2012)

Carefull with your 5D3 not to shoot your eye out !!! ;D


----------



## stevestrange (Mar 23, 2012)

I pre-ordered from Amazon on March 2nd, late in the day. Still not a peep from them.


----------



## prayharder (Mar 23, 2012)

I just grabbed mine from the UPS truck, haven't had a chance to open it yet though.


----------



## Rainier (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine just arrived! 
But, I'm at work, so I can't play with it until later tonight. The funny thing is I was talking with my wife and I asked about my Amazon shipment. She checks the front door (in case UPS left it at the door; I hate that), and lo-and-behold, the UPS delivery guy hands her the box!
This is going to be the longest work day this week, hahaha!


----------



## risc32 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ordered first thing the morning after the announcement from b&h, and my order is still listed as "backordered". I was hoping to get some tests underway this weekend with my boys t-ball, but perhaps that won't be happening until next weekend...


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 23, 2012)

B&H just shipped my order out (body only) yesterday evening. Looks like I made the first batch  The strange thing is that B&H always sends me an e-mail once an order ships, but they didn't this time around. That said, my camera will be here next week so I can't complain.


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 23, 2012)

So disappointed with Amazon. I ordered at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd. Still not a word from them. Every attempt to contact CS has always resulted in the standard "The item has not been released yet". Do they take us for fools! The way Amazon has handled this has scarred me. I will never be using them again. I have a feeling that they severely underestimated the demand for this camera and ended up ordering a very limited supply. Hence they are only able to fulfill a very small portion of the pre-orders. I really wish I had used B&H or Adorama :-(


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 23, 2012)

CanonBo said:


> So disappointed with Amazon. I ordered at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd. Still not a word from them. Every attempt to contact CS has always resulted in the standard "The item has not been released yet". Do they take us for fools! The way Amazon has handled this has scarred me. I will never be using them again. I have a feeling that they severely underestimated the demand for this camera and ended up ordering a very limited supply. Hence they are only able to fulfill a very small portion of the pre-orders. I really wish I had used B&H or Adorama :-(


It seems to me that like two to three times as many kits were supplied than bodies. I also think Amazon got a LOT of orders in the first couple hours they went live. I ordered 2:30 CST on the 2nd and my body only shipped today around 11am. They're coming from Amazon. Slowly trickling out, but they're coming.


----------



## skimamf (Mar 23, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> CanonBo said:
> 
> 
> > So disappointed with Amazon. I ordered at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd. Still not a word from them. Every attempt to contact CS has always resulted in the standard "The item has not been released yet". Do they take us for fools! The way Amazon has handled this has scarred me. I will never be using them again. I have a feeling that they severely underestimated the demand for this camera and ended up ordering a very limited supply. Hence they are only able to fulfill a very small portion of the pre-orders. I really wish I had used B&H or Adorama :-(
> ...



Have you heard of any kits shipping from Amazon? All the first hand reports I've seen regarding shipments from Amazon have been for body only. One CR poster mentioned his friend had a shipping notification from Amazon for the kit, but that's all I've heard, anybody here order a kit that has received shipping notification from Amazon? I am getting very close to canceling with Amazon and trying Adorama or someone similar.


----------



## The19th (Mar 23, 2012)

Body Only order from Amazon just now arrived from UPS. Charging the battery atm.

Order placed: March 2, 6:51am Pacific
Shipping notification received: March 22, 10:31am Pacific
Shipped from the Fernley, NV distribution center to Sacramento, CA
Delivery: March 23, 2:40pm Pacific

Edit: added ship from/to info.


----------



## rpschnerp (Mar 23, 2012)

Got tired of waiting for word from Amazon. Saw the message on stock at B&H, jumped on it, cancelled the Amazon order after I got shipping confirmation. Seems like they (Amazon) could have said something...


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 23, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> CanonBo said:
> 
> 
> > So disappointed with Amazon. I ordered at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd. Still not a word from them. Every attempt to contact CS has always resulted in the standard "The item has not been released yet". Do they take us for fools! The way Amazon has handled this has scarred me. I will never be using them again. I have a feeling that they severely underestimated the demand for this camera and ended up ordering a very limited supply. Hence they are only able to fulfill a very small portion of the pre-orders. I really wish I had used B&H or Adorama :-(
> ...



I don't think more kits were supplied than bodies. Thinking about the type of buyer that would be purchasing a 5DmkIII; it seems logical that more body only units would be purchased. For most photographers, regardless of being amateur or professional; buying a $3500 canon dslr would most likely involve already having an arsenal of EF lenses don't you think? I suppose there are many people who bought the kit because they did not have a 24-105 or 24-70 and needed a lens in that general range, but I personally don't know anyone who bought the kit. I think the body only units ran out first because more people ordered that over the kit.


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 23, 2012)

I just finally got the 5d mark iii body today. It feels surreal especially since I am upgrading from 500d. I think my 3 years of yearning finally paid off  

Just for everyone's info, I had ordered at BH on 6th March, did not make it to first batch, cancelled the pre-order and then ordered from a local online store to get it this morning. Wishing everyone here in this thread "HAPPY CLICKING".

I dont think I will be checking back on this thread, thanks everyone for your suggestions that got the body quicker to me.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 24, 2012)

Sadly for me Puralator just picked my package from B&H. I was ready to go yesterday. I could have had it today if they picked it yesterday. Well, atleast I will get it on monday.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 24, 2012)

avbmenon said:


> I just finally got the 5d mark iii body today. It feels surreal especially since I am upgrading from 500d. I think my 3 years of yearning finally paid off
> 
> Just for everyone's info, I had ordered at BH on 6th March, did not make it to first batch, cancelled the pre-order and then ordered from a local online store to get it this morning. Wishing everyone here in this thread "HAPPY CLICKING".
> 
> I dont think I will be checking back on this thread, thanks everyone for your suggestions that got the body quicker to me.



Oh no, you got a purple one! Send it back


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 24, 2012)

prayharder said:


> I just grabbed mine from the UPS truck, haven't had a chance to open it yet though.




LOL! But you have time to log on to the forum and write about it =)


----------



## unkbob (Mar 24, 2012)

thure1982 said:


> prayharder said:
> 
> 
> > I just grabbed mine from the UPS truck, haven't had a chance to open it yet though.
> ...



I've had mine for a few days now and I'm ashamed to admit I haven't switched it on.


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 24, 2012)

unkbob said:


> I've had mine for a few days now and I'm ashamed to admit I haven't switched it on.



Send it to me and I'll hit the switch for you!


----------



## unkbob (Mar 24, 2012)

thure1982 said:


> unkbob said:
> 
> 
> > I've had mine for a few days now and I'm ashamed to admit I haven't switched it on.
> ...



Where's the on button? They moved it!

I did play with a 5D3 at Focus on Imaging recently, and TBH I hate not having the camera set up for my preferences and not knowing where the hell all the options are. So I'm going to be a bit OCD and read the manual first so when I do take it out I can shoot and not fiddle with menus etc. But that's just me, I'm weird like that


----------



## prayharder (Mar 24, 2012)

thure1982 said:


> prayharder said:
> 
> 
> > I just grabbed mine from the UPS truck, haven't had a chance to open it yet though.
> ...



Yep, that's what happens when you meet then UPS truck and have to drive back home, but hit some red lights and have a phone that can connect to the Internet.


----------



## creativeoutletimages (Mar 24, 2012)

Has anyone actually received their camera from B&H yet? I ordered just minutes after the announcement. I've received a tracking number and my card has been billed but my status for the last 2 days has been the following

"A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated."

Print the label, charge my card, and just let it sit there... what gives? Anyone else see this?


----------



## shomat (Mar 25, 2012)

creativeoutletimages said:


> "A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated."
> 
> Print the label, charge my card, and just let it sit there... what gives? Anyone else see this?



That's typical of UPS. It might show up at your door, and the tracking system could still be reporting "...shipping label created..." or "... shipping information has been received..."


----------



## briami (Mar 25, 2012)

I pre-ordered my 5D Mark III kit from Amazon and seem to check their site throughout the day to see if they have shipped it... even though I am confident they will send me an email. I am so excited! Hopefully everyone will cancel their pre-orders from Amazon so I can get mine sooner!!! haha


----------



## echojs (Mar 26, 2012)

Calumet Photo in Washington D.C. is showing 1 body in stock right now 10am CST but have to order it over the phone. I have to get mine online so I have to pass. It might actually be called Penn Camera there.


----------



## Jacky Canon (Mar 26, 2012)

The Imaging World has the 5d III in stock http://www.theimagingworld.com/search.asp?Keyword=Canon+5d+iii&x=0&y=0

you may contact them at 1800.617.9347

i got mine from them.


----------



## jbgreig (Mar 26, 2012)

briami said:


> I pre-ordered my 5D Mark III kit from Amazon and seem to check their site throughout the day to see if they have shipped it... even though I am confident they will send me an email. I am so excited! Hopefully everyone will cancel their pre-orders from Amazon so I can get mine sooner!!! haha



After going through this myself, mine is out for delivery this morning. Got the email Saturday, with expected delivery today, Monday. Now I just wish it would hurry up.

Good luck!


----------



## dabocx (Mar 26, 2012)

Considering i ordered on the 20th looks like ill be waiting for months


----------



## unkbob (Mar 26, 2012)

Update: I have now switched my camera on. ISO 25K, not bad Canon, not bad  I need to read the manual though, it's too annoying dealing with the little niggles like the zoom button (which I know you can change) and the menu selection system (there must be a way to skip to the next icon with one button!).

I like it. It feels nice. Everything is spring-loaded  But the silent mode isn't quite as silent as I remember from when I tested it in a noisy hall, unsurprisingly! I'll still have to clear my throat every time I take a picture when the minister says "no photos". Thankfully, those nasty ministers are few and far between.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 26, 2012)

creativeoutletimages said:


> Has anyone actually received their camera from B&H yet? I ordered just minutes after the announcement. I've received a tracking number and my card has been billed but my status for the last 2 days has been the following
> 
> "A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated."
> 
> Print the label, charge my card, and just let it sit there... what gives? Anyone else see this?



According to UPS, mine should be in-hand within the hour. I'll be sure to chime in if that turns out to be differnet than planned


----------



## RedEye (Mar 26, 2012)

It arrived!


----------



## prayharder (Mar 26, 2012)

RedEye said:


> It arrived!



Have fun!


----------



## skimamf (Mar 26, 2012)

This morning I finally canceled my kit order from Amazon and ordered from Adorama. Amazon order was originally placed March 9th and never heard a thing. Placed order with Adorama this morning and got the tracking number an hour ago.


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks like Canon is to blame for not supplying enough Body only units compared with kits. Kits appear to be available nearly everywhere, even direct from Canon. Still, those of us who ordered body only are left without it.

This is disappointing, as those most likely to order the body only are loyal Canon customers who already have good lenses.


----------



## Rainier (Mar 27, 2012)

unkbob said:


> Update: I have now switched my camera on. ISO 25K, not bad Canon, not bad  I need to read the manual though, it's too annoying dealing with the little niggles like the zoom button (which I know you can change) and the menu selection system (there must be a way to skip to the next icon with one button!).



If you're talking about the tabs in the Menu Operation screen, just press the Quick Control Button to advance to the next tab.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 27, 2012)

Rainier said:


> unkbob said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I have now switched my camera on. ISO 25K, not bad Canon, not bad  I need to read the manual though, it's too annoying dealing with the little niggles like the zoom button (which I know you can change) and the menu selection system (there must be a way to skip to the next icon with one button!).
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 27, 2012)

I broke down and chatted with B&H. It looks like my order "might" be fulfilled with their next shipment on 04/02.
So, for now, we can assume at the very least 577xx will be the upper limit on the next shipment.
Anyone with a higher order number care to check in with B&H?


----------



## JohnnyLange (Mar 28, 2012)

Just heard from Amazon finally. I ordered body only march 10th I think and I will not see the Camera until May 16th. You have got to be kidding me. 
Called my local camera shop and they have 4. the extra 112 in tax might be worth it since I actually need this for work...
happy shooting to all have their new camera!


----------



## WGR (Mar 28, 2012)

All. My first post here but wanted to alert you to an authorized Canon dealer that has both 5D Mark III bodies and kits in stock. Bedford Camera and Video in Alabama (I'm on the west coast) has "several" of each on their shelves. I had preordered with Adorama and, like several here had been waiting and waiting for a shipping notification. I finally cancelled my order earlier this morning and placed an order through Bedfords at www.bedfords.com. I received a shipping notification within a hour of placing the order and it's in transit and scheduled for a Thursday delivery. As an aside, I did check with Canon to verify they are an authorized Canon dealer and, as above, they are. Check them out. So far I completely happy!


----------



## dealmastermike (Mar 28, 2012)

long time forum lurker but 1st post. had a 5dmk2, sold it, pre-ordered from adorama on 3/11 and my order was shipped out yesterday 3/27. body only.


----------



## Ew (Mar 28, 2012)

Adorama has the kit ready to ship and they are doing a lens buy back for $700.


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like another batch of bodies are shipping out today from B&H. I ordered 3/2 and was not in the first shipment last week, but my order status just changed to "Shipped." It will be a nice weekend!


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 28, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Looks like another batch of bodies are shipping out today from B&H. I ordered 3/2 and was not in the first shipment last week, but my order status just changed to "Shipped." It will be a nice weekend!



Still glad I cancelled and picked up a kit from a local camera store. I was a 3/6 order with B&H. Unboxed it on Tuesday (I bought it this past Thursday but was out of town) and got most if not all of it set up to my particular way of shooting. Now to get out for a little after work today and fire away. As I've said before. I hope all of the bigger stores get these out as fast as possible to those who are still on the pre-order wait list.


----------



## the.mattod (Mar 28, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> JasonATL said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like another batch of bodies are shipping out today from B&H. I ordered 3/2 and was not in the first shipment last week, but my order status just changed to "Shipped." It will be a nice weekend!
> ...


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 28, 2012)

I placed my preorder at J&R on 3/12/12 and got notice that it is shipping via UPS today. I missed the first batch last week but I'm thrilled to get in on the second batch this week considering the late date of my preorder. 

I had originally cancelled my B&H preorder from the announcement night in order to get in on the cashback offer with J&R when using my Discover credit card, but it probably turns out that I'll get my 5dIII a bit sooner than if I had kept my preorder at B&H given how many thousands of preorders they had (and I was unlikely to get in on the first shipment since I ordered an hour after they started to accept preorders).


----------



## EOSGUY (Mar 29, 2012)

FYI - Have you seen this: On the www.getdpi.com forum there is an Adorama camera somebody is willing to sell for $100 off list price. This guy had ordered from two places and when he wanted to cancel the second camera they offered him a price reduction. It hasn't sold yet ASFAIK, likely because that forum is full of medium format folk. He is going to return in to Adorama, if nobody wants it.


----------

